# Intexus



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

Ich bin zum erstem Mal von einem Dialer betroffen und leider trotz
der intensiven Internet-, einschl. Foren-Benutzung ratlos.  

Mein Fall.
Auf der Telefon-Rechnung eine PRS(offline) Verbindung für 28Euro.
Bei Telekom EVN angefordert :
0900900001227 , Intexus, Berlin, einmal angerufen.

Ich habe 2 Rechner an Router über TDSL, davon einer
über RVSComm Telefon(ISDN) berechtigt. 
Mit a2 und Spybot beide Rechner abgesucht- nichts gefunden.
Mit Regedit Eintrag : [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\IntexusDial]
gefunden. 
Habe an einem Tag Erotikseiten besucht, aber nirgends Angebot an-
genommen, geschweige denn 3xbestätigt. 

Installieren die selbstlöschende Dialer? Warum wurde der Registry-
eintrag durch obige Programme nicht gefunden? Lohnt es sich in ei-
nem solchen Fall zur Polizei zu gehen? Kann der Dialer noch
aktiv sein, wo zu finden?

Als Maßnahme habe ich RVSComm aus dem Autostart-Ordner
rausgenommen. Bin ich dann sicher?

Vielen Dank für Tips,
Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2004)

*Es besteht scheinbar kein Zahlungsanspruch*

Hi,

unter der Rufnummer habe ich aber KEINEN Eintrag in der Dialerdatenbank gefunden. Ist scheinbar überhaupt nicht registriert. Zahl nicht, wenn Lastschrift müssen die eh das Gegenteil beweisen. Ich hab im März mal 'n Fax an die Regtp geschickt, jetzt sind Mainpean und Intexus Dialer wegen Wegsurfsperren eh wieder zu tausenden die Registrierung entzogen worden, irgendwann find ich die grosse Lücke und die sind weg vom Fenster. 

CU
telli


----------



## virenscanner (15 Juni 2004)

Eventuell liegt im ersten Posting ein "Tippfehler" vor? Die richtige Nummer könnte dann 090090001227 lauten.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2004)

*Re: Es besteht scheinbar kein Zahlungsanspruch*



			
				telelinc schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> unter der Rufnummer habe ich aber KEINEN Eintrag in der Dialerdatenbank gefunden. Ist scheinbar überhaupt nicht registriert. Zahl nicht, wenn Lastschrift müssen die eh das Gegenteil beweisen. Ich hab im März mal 'n Fax an die Regtp geschickt, jetzt sind Mainpean und Intexus Dialer wegen Wegsurfsperren eh wieder zu tausenden die Registrierung entzogen worden, irgendwann find ich die grosse Lücke und die sind weg vom Fenster.
> 
> ...



Bitte die Rechtsberatung unterlassen. Hier lesen schon genug Kölner Staatsanwälte mit.

Doreen


----------



## drboe (16 Juni 2004)

*Re: Es besteht scheinbar kein Zahlungsanspruch*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> telelinc schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und die siehst Du bitte wo genau?

M. Boettcher


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Juni 2004)

*Re: Es besteht scheinbar kein Zahlungsanspruch*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte die Rechtsberatung unterlassen. Hier lesen schon genug Kölner Staatsanwälte mit.
> 
> Doreen



Echt? Wieso gerade Köln?
Gib mal per PN einen Namen oder ähnliches durch! ich habe irgendwie meine Zweifel an deiner Aussage ...


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2004)

*PSR-Betrug durch Intexus*

Hi, mir erging es ähnlich. Auch ich habe auf meiner Rechnung PRS-Dienste
drauf:
090090001214 und 090090001227 jeweils nur wenige Sekunden und dann je 25 € im Abrechungszeitraum zwischen 21.04 bis 20.05.
Schadenssumme insgesamt 203, € 
Ich habe wirklich keine Seiten angeklickt und schon gar nicht für wenige Sekunden und dann gleich mehrmals hintereinander. 
Dieses Forum hat mir Hoffnung gemacht. Denn der "Gast" hatte das gleiche Problem bereits ausführlich geschildert


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

Auch bei mir hat sich die Telefonrechnung um 2,28 Euro und Tage später 

um 25.00 Euro addiert. 

Die Rufnummern lauten 090090001227,und 090090001214

Was ist zu tun?  

Gruß Franz


----------



## sascha (17 Juni 2004)

> Was ist zu tun?



Hmm. Zahlen? Oder vielleicht mal kurz schildern, wie es zu der Rechnung kam...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

Auch ich habe auf meiner Telefonrechnung vom 3.6.04  einen PRS Eintrag  mit der Nr. 090090001214 über 4:14 Minuten und 29.95 Euro.

Es ist rästelhaft wie diese Buchung zustande  kommt. Eine Einwahl über diese Nummer hat nicht statt gefunden, da die Internetverbindung über AOL aufgebaut wird. 
Wie kann also eine solche Verbindung zustandekommen oder liegt hier Betrug durch die Fa. Intexus Berlin vor?????

Für Rat wäre ich dankbar!

email:
[]

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Adresse entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann also eine solche Verbindung zustandekommen oder liegt hier Betrug durch die Fa. Intexus Berlin vor?????
> 
> F



Vorsicht. Intexus reagiert sehr empfindlich auf solche Behauptungen.
Da kommt schnell eine "Vortäuschung einer Straftat" zustande. 
Erst mal alle Daten sammeln und überprüfen. Dann zum Rechtsanwalt.

Knolle


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich habe auf meiner Telefonrechnung vom 3.6.04  einen PRS Eintrag  mit der Nr. 090090001214 über 4:14 Minuten und 29.95 Euro.
> 
> Es ist rästelhaft wie diese Buchung zustande  kommt. Eine Einwahl über diese Nummer hat nicht statt gefunden, da die Internetverbindung über AOL aufgebaut wird.
> Wie kann also eine solche Verbindung zustandekommen oder liegt hier Betrug durch die Fa. Intexus Berlin vor?????
> ...



Betrug? 
Einfach mal auf http://www.rechtskonform.de/  gehen. Da kann man sich ein Demo anschauen. Genau so kommt ein Dialer auf den Rechner und wieder runter.

Andy

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Adresse aus Quoting entfernt]*


----------



## Insider (18 Juni 2004)

Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Betrug?
> Einfach mal auf http://www.rechtskonform.de/  gehen. Da kann man sich ein Demo anschauen. Genau so kommt ein Dialer auf den Rechner und wieder runter.


@ Andy
Toll gemachte Seite. Wenn man eine Anregung äußern dürfte: kannst Du das Layout um die Präsentation herum etwas kontrastreicher gestalten, damit Screenshots besser in den Gerichtsakten zu lesen sind? Du weißt schon, das viele hin und her kopieren, da verschwimmen ähnliche Farbtöne rasch und kein Mensch kanns mehr lesen. Den Inhalt selbst bewerte ich hier ausdrücklich nicht!

mfG


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

Gerichte lassen heute schon Laptops zu. Damit kann man den "Unwissenden" alles viel besser erklären. Klappt ganz gut. Einige "Vergessliche" können sich dann doch an das Layout und die Preisangabe erinnern.

Andy


----------



## drboe (18 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so kommt ein Dialer auf den Rechner und wieder runter.


So kommen allenfalls *rechtskonforme* Dialer auf den PC und ggf. wieder 'runter. Es scheint so, als ob die Branche gern selbst glauben möchte, es ginge gar nicht anders. Es ist aber kein unlösbares Problem den gleichen Dialer ohne die Abfragen zum Download verdeckt als Image zu installieren. Würde man es dabei belassen, so baut der natürlich dann nur Verbindungen auf, wenn man das will und mit OK bestätigt. Aber auch das kann man aushebeln. Wenn es jemand aus einem entsprechenden Partnerprogramm also darauf anlegt das schnelle Geld zu machen, dann begnügt er sich mit einem einmaligen, verdeckten Aufbau der Verbindung und beseitigt im Anschluß alle Spuren. Er schadet zwar damit zwar dem Ruf sämtlichen ehrlichen "Kollegen", aber darum muss er sich (bis er auffliegt) ja nicht scheren, zumal das Ansehen der Branche eh soweit ruiniert ist, dass es kaum noch möglich ist, das weiter zu senken.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dotshead (18 Juni 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist rästelhaft wie diese Buchung zustande  kommt. Eine Einwahl über diese Nummer hat nicht statt gefunden, da die Internetverbindung über AOL aufgebaut wird.
> Wie kann also eine solche Verbindung zustandekommen oder liegt hier Betrug durch die Fa. Intexus Berlin vor?????
> 
> Für Rat wäre ich dankbar!
> ...



Ich mach mal die E-Mail-Adresse unlesbar, wenigstens in meiner Antwort.

Aber warum wunder ich mich nicht mehr, dass sich soviele Dialer einfangen und hinterher von nichts mehr wissen?

Steht doch vor jedem posten hier im Forum groß und deutlich:

--> Sie erklären mit der Nutzung dieses Forums Ihr Einverständnis mit den Nutzungsbedingungen. Bitte informieren Sie sich dort.
Ihre IP-Adresse wird in der Datenbank gespeichert sobald Sie einen Artikel abschicken!

Anscheinend sind viele Internet-User nicht wirklich des Lesens mächtig, oder? Selbst wenn
bei einem Dialer so groß und deutlich die Kosten stehen würden, gäbe es genug die hinterher jammern würden: "Ich habe keinen Preis gelesen"


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend sind viele Internet-User nicht wirklich des Lesens mächtig, oder? Selbst wenn
> bei einem Dialer so groß und deutlich die Kosten stehen würden, gäbe es genug die hinterher jammern würden: "Ich habe keinen Preis gelesen"



Reine Theorie :lol: 
Wurde in der Praxis bisher noch nicht getestet.  

Zweifler


----------



## dotshead (18 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Betrug?
> Einfach mal auf http://www.rechtskonform.de/  gehen. Da kann man sich ein Demo anschauen. Genau so kommt ein Dialer auf den Rechner und wieder runter.
> 
> Andy



Das nenn ich mal wirklich ne interessante Zusammenstellung von Fachleuten. Dr. P.K. nicht nur juristische Beratung von Mainpean, sondern auch Gesellschafter (pe)  M.H.  IMHO auch Gesellschafter (Ma). Auch wenn ich, wie Du sicher weisst Andy, Mainpean weniger kritisch gegenüberstehe, ist das nicht wirklich eine gelungene Kampagne.

Dr. B. aus HH ist IMHO vertrauenswürdig, auch wenn er sich IMHO in diesem Fall eines rechtskonformen Dialer irrt.

Naja zu P.H. lässt sich nicht viel sagen.  



> Verfügung 54/2003 im Amtsblatt Nr. 24/2003
> § 43b Abs. 5 und Abs. 6 TKG
> hier:
> ...
> ...



Dieses stimmt bei dem auf rechtskonform.de  gezeigtem Dialer auf jeden Fall nicht. Die OK-Eingabe wird größer dargestellt. Seht es als Tipp an und nicht als Rechtsberatung.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses stimmt bei dem auf rechtskonform.de  gezeigtem Dialer auf jeden Fall nicht. Die OK-Eingabe wird größer dargestellt. Seht es als Tipp an und nicht als Rechtsberatung.



Na die Zustimmungserklärung ist doch das "OK". Und noch größer wollten wir es nicht machen.
Nochetwas: Das ist keine "Kampagne". Die Infos gehen direkt an die Endkunden. Nach 100ten Fragen: "Wie kommt der Dialer auf meinen Rechner", haben wir diese Seite geschaffen um es für jeden verständlich darzustellen. Also nichts mit "Kampagne". Pure Faulheit...
Das es dadurch auch zu Beratungen mit Verbraucherschützern kommt, ist ein netter Nebeneffekt und durchaus beabsichtig.

Andy


----------



## dotshead (19 Juni 2004)

Hi Andy,

lies mal die Verfügung richtig:



> Im Informations- oder Zustimmungsfenster müssen Informationen bzw. die Zustimmungserklärung · so dargestellt werden die der größten Zeichengröße im Zustimmungsfenster entspricht und mindestens 10 Punkt groß ist.



Ich hab das mal so kopiert, dass es allgemein verständlich ist. 

Da bei euch das OK z.B. 18 Punkt groß ist, müssen die anderen Angaben genauso groß sein.

Keine Rechtsberatung. 

BTW. was spricht eigentlich dagegen die Kosten bereits im Download-Fenster anzugeben?
Es ist zwar nicht Bestandteil der Verfügung, aber wenn Ihr schon transparent sein wollt, warum dann nicht die Angabe der Kosten im Bezugsfenster?

Grüße nach Berlin

Stephan aka Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## dvill (19 Juni 2004)

Ich hatte mich schon gefragt, welche Leute sich vor welchen Karren spannen lassen. Wenn der Zweck einfach nur ist, um bei widersprechenden "Kunden" zum Teil den Widerstandsgeist zu nehmen, ist immerhin die Absicht erkennbar.

Ich bezweifele, dass dieses Ziel erreicht werden kann.


			
				Verfügung 54/2003 im Amtsblatt Nr. 24/2003 schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 43b Abs. 5 und Abs. 6 TKG*
> 
> hier:
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe das eindeutig so, dass die Zustimmungserklärung und die jeweils genannten Pflichtinformationen, für das Bezugsfenster ein klarer Hinweis auf die Eigenschaft als Anwählprogramm, die Versionsnummer, der Hashwert, die Mehrwertdiensterufnummer und die Beschreibung der Wirkungsweise den Anforderungen an die Mindestschriftgröße genügen müssen, und zwar alle, nicht nur eine Auswahl.

Danach sehe ich die Anforderungen genau nicht erfüllt.

Peinlich ist das.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Juni 2004)

Leider ist die Seite von Andy mal wieder eine dieser nachlässig programmierten, die mal nur mit Zusatzplugins lesen kann. Ohne Flash kein Inhalt, nicht einmal ein Impressum wink


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Juni 2004)

In der Sache lese ich aber auch anders als die hohen Herren des Kommittees zur Rettung der Verbraucher:
c) Im Informations- oder Zustimmungsfenster müssen Informationen bzw. die Zustimmungserklärung
* in einer Schriftgröße angezeigt werden, die der größten Zeichengröße im Zustimmungsfenster entspricht und mindestens 10 Punkt groß ist.
Eine Auswahl dieses Satzes lautet also (semantisch):
c) Im Informations- oder Zustimmungsfenster müssen Informationen 
* in einer Schriftgröße angezeigt werden, die der größten Zeichengröße im Zustimmungsfenster entspricht und mindestens 10 Punkt groß ist.
Größte Zeichengröße im Beispiel: Zustimmungsfeld.
Aber: "Informationen" kleiner, also ungleich "die der größten Zeichengröße entspricht".

Von daher:

Ihr Ball, Andy!


----------



## drboe (19 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist die Seite von Andy mal wieder eine dieser nachlässig programmierten, die mal nur mit Zusatzplugins lesen kann. Ohne Flash kein Inhalt, nicht einmal ein Impressum wink


Ohne Inhalt braucht es auch kein Impressum. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Juni 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Inhalt braucht es auch kein Impressum.


:vlol:


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> In der Sache lese ich aber auch anders als die hohen Herren des Kommittees zur Rettung der Verbraucher:
> c) Im Informations- oder Zustimmungsfenster müssen Informationen bzw. die Zustimmungserklärung
> * in einer Schriftgröße angezeigt werden, die der größten Zeichengröße im Zustimmungsfenster entspricht und mindestens 10 Punkt groß ist.
> Eine Auswahl dieses Satzes lautet also (semantisch):
> ...



Ich versuche es mal anders: Die Zustimmungserklärung des Kunden ist die Eingabe des "Ok" , (eventl. 18 Pixel groß). Man darf also nicht Informationen oder Texte größer schreiben......aber doch wohl kleiner. Es geht darum die ERKLÄRUNG des KUNDEN zur ZUSTIMMUNG des BEZUGES groß genug darzustellen. Doch aber nicht "Der Bezug wird nur wenige Sekunden dauern" usw.
Aber jeder versteht es halt anders. Sollen sich die Juristen damit beschäftigen.

Andy


----------



## dvill (19 Juni 2004)

Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jeder versteht es halt anders. Sollen sich die Juristen damit beschäftigen.


Soll das eventuell heißen, die auf der Startseite genannten und abgebildeten Juristen hätten sich bisher nicht mit dem Inhalt beschäftigt? Tun sie es jetzt?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (19 Juni 2004)

Hi Andy,

warum gehst Du nicht auf meine Frage ein?



			
				Meine Frage schrieb:
			
		

> BTW. was spricht eigentlich dagegen die Kosten bereits im Download-Fenster anzugeben?
> Es ist zwar nicht Bestandteil der Verfügung, aber wenn Ihr schon transparent sein wollt, warum dann nicht die Angabe der Kosten im Bezugsfenster?



zu deinem Posting:

IMHO ist die Verfügung recht eindeutig. Wo liegt das Problem das OK kleiner zu machen?

Das Beispiel soll nur aufzeigen, wie ein Bezugsfenster aussehen kann.


----------



## Counselor (19 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche es mal anders: Die Zustimmungserklärung des Kunden ist die Eingabe des "Ok" , (eventl. 18 Pixel groß). Man darf also nicht Informationen oder Texte größer schreiben......aber doch wohl kleiner. Es geht darum die ERKLÄRUNG des KUNDEN zur ZUSTIMMUNG des BEZUGES groß genug darzustellen. Doch aber nicht "Der Bezug wird nur wenige Sekunden dauern" usw. Aber jeder versteht es halt anders. Sollen sich die Juristen damit beschäftigen.



Das ist nicht der Zweck der Vorschrift.

Normzweck ist ist es, den Verbraucher vor übereilten Vertragsschlüssen zu bewahren. Dies insbesondere, weil er die Ware vor Vertragsabschluss oft nicht sehen bzw prüfen kann. 

Daher gibt es ein Mindestmaß an vorvertraglichen Informationspflichten, zu denen die Preisangabe gehört (vgl. § 1 I Ziff. 6 BGB-InfoV). Für diese Informationspflichten gilt das Gebot der Klarheit und Verständlichkeit (§ 312c I 1 BGB). Hieraus folgt, dass u. a. die *Preisinformation* spätestens vor Betätigung des Dialers vorliegen muß und in *keinster Weise versteckt* vorliegen darf. § 43 TKG n. F. und die Vorschriften der RegTP konkretisieren § 312c I BGB. Folglich geht es bei den Vorschriften zur Schriftgröße darum, dass die vorvertraglichen Informationspflichten gegenüber allem anderen Drumherum (OK-Eingabefelder, Kostenlos-Getue usw.) nicht untergehen, sondern in mindestens gleicher Schriftgröße plaziert sind.


----------



## dvill (19 Juni 2004)

Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche es mal anders: Die Zustimmungserklärung des Kunden ist die Eingabe des "Ok" , (eventl. 18 Pixel groß). Man darf also nicht Informationen oder Texte größer schreiben......aber doch wohl kleiner. Es geht darum die ERKLÄRUNG des KUNDEN zur ZUSTIMMUNG des BEZUGES groß genug darzustellen. Doch aber nicht "Der Bezug wird nur wenige Sekunden dauern" usw.
> Aber jeder versteht es halt anders. Sollen sich die Juristen damit beschäftigen.


Dieser Orakelspruch bleibt mir rätselhaft.

Der Name des einen Juristen taucht beim FST als Mitglied der Verhaltenskodex-Kommission auf. Ich nehme mal an, das ist auch die gleiche Person.

Die Formulierungen der Mindestanforderungen sind in diesem Bereich an den FST-Kodex angelehnt. Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, dass Mitglieder der zuständigen Kommission den Inhalt der Kodex-Regeln nicht kennen.

Das würde zwar erklären, warum Verbraucherbeschwerden dort so nutzlos waren, aber ich bleibe dabei, dass ich das mal nicht glaube.

Entweder kennen die den Inhalt der Webseite nicht, für den sie ihren Namen hergeben, oder hier dokumentiert sich eine gewisse Lässigkeit im Umgang mit den Anforderungen, weil man die RegTP als Behörde nicht wirklich ernst nehmen will oder muss.

Gibt es eine bessere Erklärung?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Juni 2004)

Anonymous-Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche es mal anders: Die Zustimmungserklärung des Kunden ist die Eingabe des "Ok" , (eventl. 18 Pixel groß). Man darf also nicht Informationen oder Texte größer schreiben......aber doch wohl kleiner.


Hier beschäftigt sich ein Jurist damit. Und der bildet sich ein, den lesbaren Inhalt eines Textes erfassen zu können. Daher:

*Nein, kleiner ist nicht erlaubt!*
* in einer Schriftgröße angezeigt werden, die der größten Zeichengröße im Zustimmungsfenster *entspricht *und mindestens 10 Punkt groß ist.
"Entspricht" heißt "gleich sein", es heißt nicht "kleiner sein" oder "größer sein".


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

Also jetzt noch mal die Verfügung:
".4.c) Im Informations- oder Zustimmungsfenster müssen Informationen bzw. die Zustimmungserklärung 
· so dargestellt werden, dass sie sich nicht im übrigen Text bzw. den üblichen Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen verstecken. 

· in einer Schriftgröße angezeigt werden, die der größten Zeichengröße im Zustimmungsfenster entspricht und mindestens 10 Punkt groß ist"


Ich beziehe mich jetzt mal auf das "bzw" (Die Zustimmungserklärung). Die muss die "größte Zeichengröße" haben. Und das hat sie.
Schlecht wäre es, wenn alle Texte größer wären und das OK nur ganz klein. Damit wäre die Erklärung ZU klein. Also haben wir die Erklärung ganz GROß gemacht - verbraucherfreundlich wie wir sind. Ich verstehe (wie immer) das Problem nicht. Der Kunde soll ganz bewusst die Erklärung zum Bezug des Dialer ausfüllen und damit zustimmen. Warum sollen wir das kleiner machen? Damit es unbewusst gemacht wird? 

Andy


----------



## drboe (21 Juni 2004)

_Hach, was sind wir heute wieder für ein Schelm_ (frei nach Heinz Ehrhardt). 

Und ich beziehe mich jetzt mal auf das Wort "Informationen". Die dürfen nicht kleiner dargestellt sein, als die größte Zeichengröße im Zustimmungsfenster und nicht kleiner als 10 pt. Und das ist definitiv nicht der Fall. Nicht regelkonform ist es, das alle Texte deutlich kleiner als "Tippen Sie OK ein" sind. Damit treten alle Informationen hinter die zentrale Aufforderung OK einzutippen zurück. Der Kunde soll also ganz bewusst dazu verleitet werden, OK einzutippen. Würde man, wie gefordert, die anderen Informationen mindestns ebenso groß machen, so sähe der Kunde zu leicht, worauf er sich einläßt. Aus Sicht der Dialer-Verbreiter wäre das aber ein unerwünschter Effekt. Also ignoriert man schlicht die Vorgaben. Es gehört schon ziemliche Chuzpe dazu, das noch unter einer Site "regelkonform" als solche anzupreisen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

Natürlich soll der Kunde den Dialer starten und nutzen. Schon aus rein wirtschaftlichen Gründen. "Verleiten" müssen wir ihn dazu allerdings nicht.
Ignorieren würden wir die Vorschriften, wenn die Zustimmungserklärung kleiner dargestellt würde. An der Verfügung kommen wir nun mal alle nicht vorbei. Auch wenn es hier scheinbar einige wollen. Aber wir lassen uns nicht verleiten. Nachher ändern wir etwas am Bezugsfenster und danach hagelt es Beschwerden bei der Regtp. Das hatten wir alles schon.

Andy


----------



## Stalker2002 (21 Juni 2004)

Anonymous Andy schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Ignorieren würden wir die Vorschriften, wenn die Zustimmungserklärung kleiner dargestellt würde. An der Verfügung kommen wir nun mal alle nicht vorbei. Auch wenn es hier scheinbar einige wollen. Aber wir lassen uns nicht verleiten. Nachher ändern wir etwas am Bezugsfenster und danach hagelt es Beschwerden bei der Regtp. Das hatten wir alles schon.
> 
> Andy



FASLCH!
Richtig wäre: "Ignorieren würden wir die Vorschriften *auch*, wenn die..."

Einheitliche Schriftgröße und gut.
Warum fragt ihr Künstler nicht mal bei der RegTP nach einem registrierungsfähigen Referenzdesign nach?
Wenn da dann nix kommt, *dann* könnt ihr mal an eine Umverteilung™ des Schwarzen-Peters nachdenken, aber auch nur dann...

MfG
L.


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Juni 2004)

Anonymous-Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Also jetzt noch mal die Verfügung:
> ".4.c) Im Informations- oder Zustimmungsfenster müssen Informationen bzw. die Zustimmungserklärung
> · so dargestellt werden, dass sie sich nicht im übrigen Text bzw. den üblichen Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen verstecken.
> · in einer Schriftgröße angezeigt werden, die der größten Zeichengröße im Zustimmungsfenster entspricht und mindestens 10 Punkt groß ist"
> ...


Wollen wir jetzt hier den Wettstreit der Erbsenzähler aufrufen - den gewinne ich:

Die Verfügung sagt (umschrieben) nichts anderes als:
Entscheide dich für eine Schriftgröße, mindestens 10.
Alle Texte im Informations- und zustimmungsfenster (also die Informationen und die Zustimmung) müssen diese Schriftgröße aufweisen, genauer: dieser Schriftgröße entsprechen
Wir können hier gerne die Dudenredaktion fragen - die werden den semantischen inhalt der Verfügung genau so (und nur so) bestätigen.

Und Versuche, hiergegen mit Verbraucherschutz oder Wirtschaftsinteresse zu argumentieren, sind nachvollziehbar, interessant und ggf. auch verständlich - sie ändern aber nix am eindeutigen Wortlaut.

Und wieder zurück nach Berlin mit dem Ball ... 8)


----------



## drboe (21 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich soll der Kunde den Dialer starten und nutzen. Schon aus rein wirtschaftlichen Gründen. "Verleiten" müssen wir ihn dazu allerdings nicht.


Die Versuche das zu dementieren gleichen erkennbar dem Versuch, Zahnpasta in die Tube zurück zu drücken.



> Ignorieren würden wir die Vorschriften, wenn die Zustimmungserklärung kleiner dargestellt würde. An der Verfügung kommen wir nun mal alle nicht vorbei. Auch wenn es hier scheinbar einige wollen. Aber wir lassen uns nicht verleiten. Nachher ändern wir etwas am Bezugsfenster und danach hagelt es Beschwerden bei der Regtp. Das hatten wir alles schon.


Ich finde es völlig OK, wie Du hier zu Deiner L[] stehst. Ärgere Dich aber bitte nicht allzu sehr, wenn diese Ignoranz in Folge dazu führt, dass in exakter Anwendung des Textes der Verordnung alle Dialer wieder einmal amtlich als nicht rechtskonform festgestellt werden. Das dürfte ja eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit sein. Gegner der Branche, die sich begeistert auf jeden Fehler stürzen, dürfte es wohl genug geben.

M. Boettcher

--
PS: es gibt übrigens genügend Linguisten in Deutschland, die Dir den Satz gern erläutern

[]= ein möglicherweise missverständliches Wort entfernt  BT/MOD


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Juni 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es völlig OK, wie Du hier zu Deiner L[] stehst. (...)
> M. Boettcher
> PS: es gibt übrigens genügend Linguisten in Deutschland, die Dir den Satz gern erläutern


Äh, bitte etwas relativieren. Persönliche Angriffe führen nicht weiter - und sind bei eindeutiger Sachlage auch gar nicht nötig.
Wir sind doch Akademiker ...  8)

[]= ein möglicherweise missverständliches Wort entfernt BT/MOD


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2004)

Ich versuche es auch noch mal. Die entscheidende Textstelle ist


> Im Informations- oder Zustimmungsfenster müssen Informationen bzw. die Zustimmungserklärung


Hier wird unterschieden, dass es Informationen gibt, die der möglicherweise Zustimmende erhält, und dass es eine Zustimmungsaktivität geben kann, wenn er das Angebot annehmen will.

Damit es juristisch eindeutig wird, werden die gegebenen Informationen und die erhaltene Zustimmung nicht mit "und" verbunden, weil es Äpfel und Birnen wären, sondern mit "beziehungsweise", weil Informationen und Zustimmung jeweils im richtigen Zusammenhang zu sehen und verschieden sind.

Die Anforderungen an die Schriftgrößen sind aber genau gleich.

Damit erfüllt das abgebildete Zustimmungsfenster aus meiner Sicht eben genau nicht die Anforderungen bezüglich der Schriftgrößen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (21 Juni 2004)

BT/MOD schrieb:
			
		

> []= ein möglicherweise missverständliches Wort entfernt  BT/MOD


Nee Du, das war überhaupt nicht mißverständlich, sondern eindeutig. Du willst doch jetzt sicher nicht Seit' an Seit' mit "Andy" das deutsche Vokabular in Frage stellen, oder?  Das ist nämlich sein Problem: er liest in der Verordnung das, was er gern lesen möchte. Man kann schwerlich semantische Details mit Daileranbietern diskutieren und dabei deren Lernresistenz/Ignoranz nicht beim Namen nennen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Juni 2004)

Stopp, Dr. Boe,

ausdauernd andere Meinung ist nicht Lernresistenz oder mehr. Sondern nur hartnäckig.

Und es gibt Menschen, die hartnäckig seit Jahren eine von meiner gegenteiligen Meinung vertreten, ich bin sogar verheiratet mit einem davon 

Das sagt aber auch nicht mehr aus, als dass es eben hartnäckig ist.


----------



## BenTigger (21 Juni 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> BT/MOD schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In dieser Form kann ich das stehen lassen. Das andere Wort sagte zwar letztendlich das selbe aus, aber kann auch mit Spitzfindigkeit  anders gedeutet werden.
 Und die andere Deutungsart wollt ich dann doch lieber verhindern


----------



## drboe (21 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na, dass Akademiker per se anders sind, glaube ich nicht. Und ja: ich bin einer. Bei dem fraglichen Satz sehe ich übrigens Nichts, was zu relativieren wäre. Der ist erkennbar ironisch, und wer's nicht glaubt, möge seinen Ironiedetektor justieren (Input siehe unten).

M. Boettcher

--
- Die Supportanfrage
- Die Antwort des Supports
- Verkehrsmeldung
- Neulich im Helpdesk


----------



## drboe (21 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ausdauernd andere Meinung ist nicht Lernresistenz oder mehr. Sondern nur hartnäckig.


Bei dem Satz gibt es keine Meinungen, sondern es geht um Verständnis. "Andy" hat es nicht - bzw. gibt es zumindest vor.



> Und es gibt Menschen, die hartnäckig seit Jahren eine von meiner gegenteiligen Meinung vertreten, ich bin sogar verheiratet mit einem davon .


Ich kenne das und möchte den Widerspruch gewiß nicht missen . Aber ich erlebe auch nie, dass einer von uns hartnäckig Tatsachen leugnet, die so selten klar formuliert sind.

M. Boettcher


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Juni 2004)

Nun, dann haben auch wir unsere Meinungen ausgetauscht - *zurück zum Thema:*

Andy, wir warten auf erhellende Neuigkeiten!

Wahrig Deutsches Wörterbuch:


> *ent'spre|chen* <V.i. 246; hat> einer Sache entsprechen _zu einer Sache passen, einer S. ähnlich sein; ihr genügen_; jmdm. entsprechen _jmdm. seinen Willen tun, seinen Wünschen entgegenkommen, seine Wünsche erfüllen_; ich kann ihm nicht entsprechen; den *Anforderungen *entsprechen _den A. genügen_; der „Amor“ der römischen Mythologie entspricht dem griechischen „Eros“; das entspricht nicht, entspricht nicht völlig meinen *Erwartungen*, Wünschen; seine Behauptung entspricht nicht den *Tatsachen*, der Wahrheit _seine B. ist unwahr_; einem *Zweck *entsprechen _einem Z. genügen_


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2004)

Latent ist die richtige Erkenntnis schon da, nur umgesetzt werden muss sie noch. Die Zeit wird es richten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (22 Juni 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Latent ist die richtige Erkenntnis schon da, nur umgesetzt werden muss sie noch. Die Zeit wird es richten.


Welche Erkenntnis ist da *richtig* dargestellt? Da steht zum fraglichen Problem der Schriftgröße:



> In den Mindestanforderungen zur expliziten Zustimmung (OK) ist festgelegt, dass eine Schriftgröße angezeigt werden muss, die der größten Zeichengröße im Zustimmungsfenster entspricht und mindestens 10 Punkt groß ist.
> 
> Das bedeutet konkret, dass die Schrift Ihrer eigenen Layouts maximal so groß sein darf wie die Schriftgröße der OK Eingabe.


Und das ist falsch. Das bedeutet, dass die Schrift mindestens 10 pt. groß sein muss (jeder Text) und Informationstexte nicht kleiner dargestellt werden dürfen, als die Zustimmung. 

Damit das auch "Andy" versteht: es ist ausdrücklich untersagt Kleingedrucktes zu verwenden. Entweder er rafft es, oder seine  derzeitigen Dialer gehen den selben Weg wie die 400.000 Dialer seines Hauses zuvor.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (22 Juni 2004)

Ich meinte diese richtige Erkenntnis:


> Die Verordnungen der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP) sind eindeutig und nicht diskutierbar. An letzter Stelle bleibt nichts übrig als sich an den Gegebenheiten abzuarbeiten, d.h. die Bestimmungen einzuhalten.


An der Realisierung hapert es halt noch.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (22 Juni 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte diese richtige Erkenntnis:
> 
> 
> > Die Verordnungen der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP) sind eindeutig und nicht diskutierbar. An letzter Stelle bleibt nichts übrig als sich an den Gegebenheiten abzuarbeiten, d.h. die Bestimmungen einzuhalten.
> ...


Jupp! Er kann sich dann also nicht herausreden, er hätte das Alles gar nicht gewußt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (22 Juni 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> An der Realisierung hapert es halt noch.Dietmar Vill


Da hapert es nicht nur bei einer Firma. Bei so manchem Dialer wird das Augenmerk auf den Blickfang OK gerichtet und der Preis verschwindet in einem kryptischen Zahlensalat aus Hashwert und Rufnummer des Mehrwertdienstes.


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Juni 2004)

Vorsichtige Rückfrage in die Runde:

Welcher Dialer ist *nicht* so gestaltet?


----------



## drboe (22 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsichtige Rückfrage in die Runde:
> 
> Welcher Dialer ist *nicht* so gestaltet?


Vermutlich keiner. M. E. kommt es auch nicht darauf an, ob ggf. der eine oder andere Dialer tatsächlich die Vorgaben erfüllt. Entscheidend ist, dass es tatsächlich welche gibt, die das definitiv nicht tun, und zwar systematisch und trotz Kenntnis der Anforderungen. Das der  Regulierungsbehörde darzustellen, dürfte wohl ein Klacks sein. Danach wäre es 'mal wieder Zeit für eine Pressemeldung der RegTP, nämlich dass einige hunderttausend Dialer gestrichen werden.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry. Das Bezugsfenster ist nicht registriert, da nicht Dialer.

Lore


----------



## galdikas (22 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also jetzt noch mal die Verfügung:
> ".4.c) Im Informations- oder Zustimmungsfenster müssen Informationen bzw. die Zustimmungserklärung
> ..... · in einer Schriftgröße angezeigt werden, die der größten Zeichengröße im Zustimmungsfenster entspricht und mindestens 10 Punkt groß ist"
> 
> Ich beziehe mich jetzt mal auf das "bzw" (Die Zustimmungserklärung). Die muss die "größte Zeichengröße" haben. Und das hat sie.



Der Irrtum besteht darin, daß die vom Kunden abzugebende "Zustimmungserklärung"  nicht ausschließlich aus zwei von ihm eingetippten Zeichen ("O" und "K") besteht, sondern aus allem, was vom OK-Empfänger mit dem OK-Eintippen (genauer: mit dem Eingang einer Mitteilung an ihn bzw. an sein Programm, daß auf dem Kundenrechner nacheinander die Tasten "O" und "K" betätigt wurden) als erklärt verstanden werden will. ( Denn schließlich will der Empfänger des OK-Signals dieser Äußerung eine viel weitergehende (Willens-)Erklärung des Tastatur-Betätigers beimessen dürfen als nur dessen schlichte Kundgabe der Absicht, nacheinander zwei Tastatur-Symbole betätigen zu wollen. Dasselbe gilt für jeden Inhaber einer Mehrwert-Rufnummer: wer vorgibt, einem eingehenden Anruf eine weitergehende Willenserklärung (als nur die Beauftragung mit der Herstellung einer TK-Verbindung) beilegen zu dürfen (nämlich als Bestellung einer Mehrwertdienstleistung in Form von Beratung, Gesprächsführung, Bildübertragung usw.), der muß sämtliche Umstände dafür darlegen, weshalb sein Vertrauen auf ein entsprechendes Verstehen-Dürfen des eingehenden Anruf-Signals gerechtfertigt sein soll.)

Die Zustimmung könnte (theoretisch jedenfalls) auch durch einen Klick auf ein (bildschirmgroßes) Fenster erklärt werden; als Inhalt dieser Erklärung wäre dann eben der Fenster-Inhalt zu betrachten, auf den sich das "Hineinklicken" bezogen hätte. Entsprechendes würde beim Anklicken einer Schaltfläche für den danebenstehenden Text gelten (als Inhalt der mit dem Anklicken abgegebenen Erklärung).  



> Schlecht wäre es, wenn alle Texte größer wären und das OK nur ganz klein. Damit wäre die Erklärung ZU klein. Also haben wir die Erklärung ganz GROß gemacht - verbraucherfreundlich wie wir sind.



Mit derselben blödsinnigen Logik würde es bei schriftlichen Verträgen in unleserlich winziger Schrift ja ausreichen, daß ein Kunde seinen Namen in riesigen Lettern auf die Vertragsurkunde pinselt - mit dem Argument, durch das Unterzeichnen habe der Unterzeichner sein Geltenlassenwollen mit übersehbar winzigen Inhalten überdeutlich zum Ausdruck gebracht .....

gal.


----------



## dvill (22 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry. Das Bezugsfenster ist nicht registriert, da nicht Dialer.


Sorry. Der Registrierungsverpflichtete fügt eine rechtsverbindliche Erklärung bei, dass eine rechtswidrige Nutzung des Dialers ausgeschlossen ist.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry. Das Bezugsfenster ist nicht registriert, da nicht Dialer.
> 
> Lore



Ist das so? Was ist denn der Dialer, wenn nicht "Anwählprogramm"?



> *§ 43b TKG Bedingungen für die Nutzung von 0190er-oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern*
> 
> (5) Anwählprogramme über 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern (Dialer) dürfen nur eingesetzt werden, wenn diese vor Inbetriebnahme bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert werden, von ihr vorgegebene Mindestvoraussetzungen erfüllt sind und ihr gegenüber schriftlich versichert wird, dass eine rechtswidrige Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist. ...()...
> ...()...
> ...



Wenn das Fenster nicht hierunter fällt - warum diskutieren wir dann?

Anders herum:
Da (m.E.) das Fenster auch bereits darunter fällt, gilt vorstehende Diskussion.

Wa?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Hier geht es ja wieder mächtig ab. 
@all. Wir werden die Angelegenheit durch die Juristen prüfen lassen. Gegebenfalls werden wir auch bei der Regtp nachfragen. 
Alle anderen "Ratschläge" aus diesem Forum kann und will ich nicht bewerten. Das wir mit den hier postenden Dialergegnern nie auf eine gleiche Bewertung des "Dialers" kommen werden, ist mir klar. Wir haben rein wirtschaftliche Beweggründe - die meisten hier eher verbraucherfreundliche Beweggründe. Ich versuche nicht, hier jemanden zum "Dialerdrückertum" zu bewegen. Genauso werden wir nur kapitalistisch wirtschaftliche Fakten gelten lassen. So ist das leider.

@dvill 
Richtig.

Andy


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Juni 2004)

Anonymous-Andy schrieb:
			
		

> @all. Wir werden die Angelegenheit durch die Juristen prüfen lassen. Gegebenfalls werden wir auch bei der Regtp nachfragen.



Gerne erhalten wir Kenntnis von den jeweiligen Stellungnahmen.


----------



## dvill (22 Juni 2004)

Was ich nicht kapiere: Da sind 2 Juristen auf der Seite genannt. Welche Funktion haben die, wenn sie sich nicht mit dem Inhalt der Seite beschäftigt haben wollen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich nicht kapiere: Da sind 2 Juristen auf der Seite genannt. Welche Funktion haben die, wenn sie sich nicht mit dem Inhalt der Seite beschäftigt haben wollen?
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Haben sie. Auch Juristen sind manchmal unterschiedlicher Meinung.

Andy


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Juni 2004)

Anonymous-Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Haben sie. Auch Juristen sind manchmal unterschiedlicher Meinung.
> 
> Andy



Kann ich bestätigen. und erbitte eben daher die Stellungnahme, falls die beiden Lust dazu haben (zwingen kann ich sie natürlich nicht).

Per PN angefragt gebe ich jenen auch gerne meine Telefonnummer zwecks mündlichen Austausches ...


----------



## drboe (22 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben rein wirtschaftliche Beweggründe - die meisten hier eher verbraucherfreundliche Beweggründe. Ich versuche nicht, hier jemanden zum "Dialerdrückertum" zu bewegen. Genauso werden wir nur kapitalistisch wirtschaftliche Fakten gelten lassen. So ist das leider.


Mit Letztgenanntem hat vermutlich kaum einer ein Problem. Angesichts des Verhaltens der Branche in der Vergangenheit wird man aber wohl kaum umhin kommen, die Prüfung, ob die "kapitalistisch wirtschaftlichen Fakten" den gesetzten rechtlichen Normen standhalten, an geeigneter Stelle durchzuführen. 

Ganz nebenbei: M. E. erübrigt sich jede bei dem einen oder anderen vorhandene "Anti-Dialer-Haltung". Das diesem Instrument der Ruch des kriminellen anhaftet, und es den ziemlich sicher nie mehr verlieren wird, hat sich die Branche letztlich selbst zuzuschreiben. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100% Zustimmung. 
Der Versuch einer Erklärung ist hier immer gescheitert. Es treffen eben zu unterschiedliche Interessen aufeinander. Wir haben es aufgegeben, das uns (mich) hier jemand ernst nimmt. Jegliche Versuche müssen scheitern. Aber damit muss ich leben. Das "über einen Kamm scheren" hat mich zum Anfang etwas getroffen. Jetzt nicht mehr. 
Ich verstehe die Haltung einiger Leute hier manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger. 
Eins noch für heute abend: Es wird immer Dialer geben, es wird immer Bezahlmethoden für das I-Net geben. Es wird immer Missbrauch dieser Methoden geben. Und zum Glück (das meine ich ernst) wird es immer Foren wie dieses hier geben und auch Gegner der Bezahlmethoden. Denn nur dadurch konnten wir unsere Stellung in diesem Markt ausbauen. Dadurch wurden wirklich illegale Anbieter vom Markt gedrängt (Auch durch unser zutun).  
Einen schönen Abend.

Andy


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Juni 2004)

Anonymous-Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben es aufgegeben, das uns (mich) hier jemand ernst nimmt. Jegliche Versuche müssen scheitern. Aber damit muss ich leben. Das "über einen Kamm scheren" hat mich zum Anfang etwas getroffen. Jetzt nicht mehr.
> Ich verstehe die Haltung einiger Leute hier manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger.



Danke für die Differenzierung. Nur gut, dass hier alle Schreibenden ebenso gleich sind und über den besagten Läuserechen geräumt werden können.

Für das Echo aus dem Wald ist immer ein Rufender nötig.

Auch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Counselor (22 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben es aufgegeben, das uns (mich) hier jemand ernst nimmt.


Das sehe ich anders. In diesem Forum findet eine Auseinandersetzung mit deinen Argumenten statt. Es werden Gegenpositionen aufgezeigt.





			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird immer Dialer geben, es wird immer Bezahlmethoden für das I-Net geben. Es wird immer Missbrauch dieser Methoden geben


So isses. Ich persönlich habe auch schon übers Internet bezahlt. Es kommt mir darauf an, dass die Bezahlsysteme für mich als Verbraucher durchschaubar sind. Meine Skepsis betreffend der telefoniebasierten Systeme rührt daher, dass man als Verbraucher im Falle von mangelhaften Leistungen mehr Schwierigkeiten hat,  das geltend zu machen, als bei anderen Zahlsystemen.


----------



## dotshead (22 Juni 2004)

Ich sehe die Probleme schon differenzierter. IMHO sind Dropcharge-Dialer das Problem. 29,95 € für eine Leistung, die ich nicht beurteilen kann, sind schon ne Menge Geld. Bei einem normalen Dialer (immer vorausgesetzt wirklich legal eingesetzt und mit sekundengenauer Abrechnung), habe ich die Möglichkeit mir den Content anzuschauen und selbst zu entscheiden, ist es mir das Wert oder nicht und kann dann immer noch entscheiden, ob ich auf günstigere Abos, die mit CC oder Lastschriftverfahren eingezogen, umsteige.

Ausserdem verstehe ich wirklich nicht, dass Paymentanbieter Ihren Kunden (gemeint sind die Webmaster) auch Dialer only Payment-Verfahren ermöglichen. Grundsätzlich steht das natürlich jedem Paymentanbieter frei, allerdings was würde dagegen sprechen in die AGBs aufzunehmen, wenn ich für dich billen soll, musst du halt alle angebotenen Paymentverfahren nützen.

Wo doch in der heutigen Zeit kein Kunde mehr ausgeschlossen werden sollte, wäre das IMHO der richtige Weg.


----------



## drboe (22 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 100% Zustimmung.


Ich schätze, dann muss meine Position überdenken 



> Der Versuch einer Erklärung ist hier immer gescheitert. Es treffen eben zu unterschiedliche Interessen aufeinander. Wir haben es aufgegeben, das uns (mich) hier jemand ernst nimmt. Jegliche Versuche müssen scheitern. Aber damit muss ich leben. Das "über einen Kamm scheren" hat mich zum Anfang etwas getroffen. Jetzt nicht mehr.
> Ich verstehe die Haltung einiger Leute hier manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger.


Da scheint mir ggf. ein wechselseitiges Mißverständnis vorzuliegen. Es ist doch eigentlich müßig, Leuten, die sich - ob nun berechtigt oder nicht - per Dialer abgezockt vorkommen, das eigene Geschäftsmodell erklären zu wollen. Noch dazu, wenn man teils ziemlich rotzfrech selbst die Dinge verteidigt, die ganz und gar nicht in Ordnung gehen. Und das es sowas gab und gibt, wirst Du ernsthaft kaum dementieren können. Ob und wo Du die Grenze der Seriösität überschreitest oder überschritten hast, kannst letztlich nicht Du festlegen, sondern das entscheiden die "Kunden", ob sie s nun freiwillig sind, oder weil man ihnen einen Dialer untergejubelt hat. Letztlich ist das eine Abstimmung mit den Füßen. Und da werden zu den Verlierern alle gehören, die mit dem Konzept künftig Geld verdienen wollen, weil man es bisher übertrieben hat. Die Goldgräberjahre neigen sich definitiv dem Ende zu. 



> Eins noch für heute abend: Es wird immer Dialer geben, es wird immer Bezahlmethoden für das I-Net geben.


Das eine, nämlich bezahlen im Internet, und Dialer haben m. E. kaum etwas miteinander zu tun. VoIP wird in wenigen Jahren die klassische Telefonie völlig ablösen (die Telekom plant das für 2012, und ich wette, es passiert früher). Wer auf Dialer setzt und IP-Billing IP-Service-Billing  nicht beherrscht, ist weg vom Fenster. Im Zusammenhang mit localized services wird sich das vermutlich rund um die Mobiltelefonie am stärksten entwickeln. Die User werden dann ihr netzwerkfähiges Gerät immer mit sich führen und Festnetztelefonie wird für viele nahezu entbehrlich.



> Es wird immer Missbrauch dieser Methoden geben.


Natürlich. Die Frage ist doch: welchen Anteil hat der Mißbrauch am Gesamtgeschäft? Und bisher ist der eindeutig zu hoch. Begriffe wie "Dialermafia" entstehen doch nicht aus einer Laune oder auf blauen Dunst, sondern haben masenhaft reale Erfahrungen zum Hintergrund.



> Und zum Glück (das meine ich ernst) wird es immer Foren wie dieses hier geben und auch Gegner der Bezahlmethoden. Denn nur dadurch konnten wir unsere Stellung in diesem Markt ausbauen. Dadurch wurden wirklich illegale Anbieter vom Markt gedrängt (Auch durch unser zutun).


Natürlich werden sich Leute wehren, wenn es unlauter zugeht. 

Meine Prognose sieht für Dialer übrigens eher schlecht aus. Es ist sehr viel leichter, einen Ruf zu ruinieren, als einen guten zu erwerben. Und es ist fast unmöglich, einen einmal ruinierten Ruf wieder zu normalisieren. Der schlechte Ruf bleibt haften wie Pech. Denk an den Stern. Wenn der heute eine echte Sensation aufdeckt, dann wispert einer: "Hitler-Tagebücher". Und das war's dann mit der Pressekonferenz, dem Blattverkauf und ggf. der Sensation. Abgesehen davon wird die Kommunikationsinfrastruktur mittelfristig so geändert, so daß für Dialer kein Bedarf mehr besteht. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

*Steffen Dialer 090090001214  Intexus*

Hallo Steffen, 

ich hab mir auch einen Dialer von Intexus gefangen, ohne zu merken, was läuft!  Vielleicht lassen sich ja noch mehr Betrogene finden und eine Klage bei der RegTp einreichen.

Ich habe die Seite W.....de besucht, ein Musikshareanbieter. War ein Tip von einem Freund. Die Seite ist voller grellbunter Werbung und für mich war zu keiner Zeit ein Preishinweis ersichtlich. Nach ein paar Minuten hab ich entnervt die Seite gewechselt, aber nichts gemacht. 

Dann kam eine Rechnung der Telekom für 2 mal eine Verbundung zu 090090001214 , die sich als die Firma Intexus herausstellte. Ich habe nun Widerspruch bei der Telekom eingelegt, aber sie besteht natürlich auf Legalität wg. der Registrierung. Bei Dialerschutz.de habe ich allerdings nachgelesen, dass auch ein schwacher Kontrast der Schrift und zu kleine Punktgrösse nicht korrekt sind. Ebenso habe ich nicht 3 mal bestätigt noch war mir bewußt, dass es sich um einen Dialer handelt (das muss klar erkennbar sein laut regierungsbehörde). 


Vielleicht finden sich hier noch mehr Geschädigte der Fa. Intexus?

_URL gelöscht, siehe NUB tf _


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann eh nicht verstehen, wieso diese Parasiten von Dialern überhaupt gesetzlich erlaubt werden. In der Schweiz sind sie längst verboten. Sie legen es doch nur drauf an, [] an schnelles Geld zu kommen und nerven Tausende Unwissende mit unnötigem Papierkram und hohen Gerichtskosten. Gibt es nicht schon genug Papierkrieg? 

gibt es denn keinen Weg, sich hier zu Tausenden zusammenzuschliessen und einen Antrag auf Verbot von Dialernummern zu stellen? Wem soll so was nutzen? Es ist nur []. 

Ich hab auch grad Gott weiss Besseres zu tun als mich nun gegen die Telekom wehren zu müssen wegen dieser komischen Intexus Firma.

Wollen wir nicht alle, die geschädigt wurden von dieser netten Konmpagnie, Beschwerde einlegen? Vielleicht kriegen wir einige 1000 Unterschriften zusammen? :evil:  0 

*[Virenscanner: Quoting und Postingtext getrennt und zwei Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

*@Andy*

Hallo Andy,

warum hast Du es eigentlich nötig, als Dialer zu arbeiten? Bist Du nicht in der Lage, Dir einen ehrerwerteren Job zu suchen, zum Beispiel Menschen zu helfen anstatt sie mit miesen Tricks und Gesetzeslücken auszutricksen?

Es ist auf jeden Fall lohnender für Dein Gewissen, dann Alles Schlechte, was man aussendet, kommt zu einem zurück!








			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Counselor (23 Juni 2004)

*Re: Intexus GMBH 0900/90001214*



			
				klausi1410 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hammer: Ihr Mandant, Herr XYZ, muss dafür Sorge tragen, dass derartige Programme nicht installiert werden oder den Computer derartig konfigurieren, dass eine selbstständige Einwahl nicht möglich ist.


Kuckst du hier.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Juni 2004)

Nur zur Klarstellung:

Nicht alle Postings zwischen meinem letzten und diesem hier werden inhaltlich von mir geteilt. Es ist mal wieder ziemlich viel Emotionales in diesen eigentlich sachlichen Thread geraten ...


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Juni 2004)

*Re: Intexus GMBH 0900/90001214*



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> klausi1410 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oder hier schauen


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zur Klarstellung:
> 
> Nicht alle Postings zwischen meinem letzten und diesem hier werden inhaltlich von mir geteilt. Es ist mal wieder ziemlich viel Emotionales in diesen eigentlich sachlichen Thread geraten ...



Das ist doch normal. Ich muss mich ständig zügeln, hier nicht über die Grenze der Beleidigung zu treten. Ich habe meine Emotionen inzwischen im Griff (war vor 2-3 Jahren noch nicht so). Man gewöhnt sich aber an fast alles. Auch an persönliche Angriffe oder diverse Beleidigungen oder Ehrverletzungen.
Noch mal etwas zum Bezugsfenster: (habe mal drüber nachgedacht)
Nach einer kurzen Exkursion durchs deutsche Internet, bin ich nun der Meinung: Wir machen (fast) alles richtig. Bestimmt 50% der mir vorliegenden Dialer nutzen überhaupt kein Bezugsfenster. Bestimmt 30% der mir vorliegenden Dialer sind überhaupt nicht registriert. Und bestimmt 20% der mir vorliegenden Dialer installieren sich über IE-Exploits. 
Damit bestätigt sich mein Verdacht, das es vielen Leuten aus diesem Forum nicht um den Verbraucherschutz geht, sondern um ....keine Ahnung. Da wird mit uns kräftig um "aus dem deutschen Festnetz" und Schriftgrößen im Bezugsfenster geschwaaaafelt. Juristen, Rechtssprechungen und Urteile werden zitiert, Unterstellungen, Beleidigungen, Verleumdungen werden zur Tagesordnung. Aber die "dicken Abzocker" z.b. sex.** oder vi*eoerotic.** bleiben vorerst unbehelligt. Noch. Keiner aus diesem Forum vermag diese Anbieter zu stoppen. Wir werden es aber weiter versuchen. Versprochen.

Andy


----------



## sascha (23 Juni 2004)

> Wir werden es aber weiter versuchen. Versprochen.



Bitte tut das. Und wenn wir dazu beitragen können, unseriöse Angebote einzudämmen, werden wir das auch tun. Man muss uns nur mit Informationen füttern


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Wir werden es aber weiter versuchen. Versprochen.
> 
> 
> 
> Bitte tut das. Und wenn wir dazu beitragen können, unseriöse Angebote einzudämmen, werden wir das auch tun. Man muss uns nur mit Informationen füttern



@Sascha: Wir haben da "Einiges". Eventl. sollte man sich mal treffen. Zeit?

Andy


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

*Re: @Andy*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> warum hast Du es eigentlich nötig, als Dialer zu arbeiten?



Ich glaube er arbeitet als Modem.
Aber ich habe gehört, er lässt sich grade zum Router umschulen.


----------



## Counselor (23 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die "dicken Abzocker" z.b. sex.** oder vi*eoerotic.** bleiben vorerst unbehelligt. Noch. Keiner aus diesem Forum vermag diese Anbieter zu stoppen.


Die hätten keine Chance, wenn nicht vor zwei Jahren das Inkassoverbot für Netzbetreiber blockiert worden wäre. Vermutlich gäbe es dann auch die Regulierungsmaßnahmen nicht.


----------



## sascha (23 Juni 2004)

> Eventl. sollte man sich mal treffen. Zeit?



Warum nicht? Muss man eben einrichten. Können wir ja mal per Mail besprechen.


----------



## Müllabfuhr (23 Juni 2004)

*Re: Intexus GMBH 0900/90001214*



			
				klausi1410 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach war dies ein Dialer, der seine Spuren wieder verwischt, nachdem die Kostenpflichtige Verbindung aufgebaut wurde.
> 
> Die Telekom weigert sich nun, dei reklamierte Verbindung zu stoppen, ohne daß ihr konkrete Beweise vorliegen.



Seht Euch mal im Ordner *Downloaded Programm Files  *
Bei Dialerbefall die Aktive X und Java files an.
Eigenschaften !  Berlin kommt da öfters vor, auch ohne OK

*Wichtig !   Gleich davon Screenshot machen !!!*

Denn wurde dann die Dialerkomponente entfernt ,
oder diese auf CD gebrannten  Aktive X / Java files
von einem anderen Rechner geöffnet 

*Schwupps , sind sie wieder Orginal  0 *


Könnt Ihr ja mal gerne testen 
Nur so zu Beweißpflicht und verschwindibus
Kundenrechner erzählen so einiges


----------



## drboe (23 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner aus diesem Forum vermag diese Anbieter zu stoppen.


Du ahnungsloser Engel. Warte es einfach einmal ab. :lol: 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (23 Juni 2004)

*Re: Intexus GMBH 0900/90001214*



			
				Müllabfuhr schrieb:
			
		

> Kundenrechner erzählen so einiges


Ich hatte heute einen Rechner mit einem etwas schimmligen Mainpean-Browserplugin. Probe aufs Exempel gemacht: Das Teil konnte wunderbar über die IE-Funktion aktualisiert werden. Die Zertifikatsabfrage habe ich mal lieber nicht bestätigt. Aber vielleicht wird mir jetzt ein Gast erklären, warum das alles zum Vorteil der gemeinsamen Kunden ist.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Eventl. sollte man sich mal treffen. Zeit?
> 
> 
> 
> Warum nicht? Muss man eben einrichten. Können wir ja mal per Mail besprechen.



Dem würde ich mich sogar anschließen - ggf. als Moderator ... 
Keine Rechtsberatung!

Bitte um Berücksichtigung im Mailverkehr diesbezüglich.


----------



## dotshead (24 Juni 2004)

@Andy 

steht deine "alte" Einladung aus dem Jagin noch?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> @Andy
> 
> steht deine "alte" Einladung aus dem Jagin noch?



Ja logisch. Ich werde mich mal mit Sascha kurzschließen und ihn anrufen.
Gerne laden wir eine "Delegation" zu uns ein.

Andreas


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

*Re: Steffen Dialer 090090001214  Intexus*

Hallo Steffen,

bei mir wars genau so!! Habe vor kurzem wohl auch im Internet gesurft, nichts gemerkt.... und bekam nun eine Rechnung von 1x25,81 Euro für 1:10 Minuten....

Ich weiß nicht wofür, ich weiß nicht wie....




			
				Issa schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Steffen,
> 
> ich hab mir auch einen Dialer von Intexus gefangen, ohne zu merken, was läuft!  Vielleicht lassen sich ja noch mehr Betrogene finden und eine Klage bei der RegTp einreichen.
> 
> ...


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ja logisch. Ich werde mich mal mit Sascha kurzschließen und ihn anrufen.
> Gerne *laden wir* eine "Delegation" zu uns *ein*.
> Andreas



Einladung = Kostenübernahme?

Ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen, wir treffen und im Süden der Republik - müssen am wenigsten Reisedistanzen aufsummiert werden ...


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es um einen Workshop geht, werden wir gewisse Kosten übernehmen.

Andreas


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol:

Den Rückflug!

:lol:

(Nix für ungut)


----------



## dotshead (24 Juni 2004)

@Andy

Reisekosten wären OK.


----------



## sascha (24 Juni 2004)

> Wenn es um einen Workshop geht, werden wir gewisse Kosten übernehmen.



Kaffee genügt.


----------



## BenTigger (25 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Kaffee genügt.


 Wenn auch noch ein paar Kekse zum knabbern dabeiliegen.....


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> @Andy
> 
> Reisekosten wären OK.



Mensch, Dotshead aka ... usw, bei dir sind ja alle Infos und Zustimmungen gleich groß!

Findest du das nicht unsportlich?


----------



## dotshead (25 Juni 2004)

Andy sollte meine Tel-Nr. haben. *gg* Starweb ist ja oft genug auf meiner Seite.


----------



## dvill (25 Juni 2004)

Andy schrieb:
			
		

> @all. Wir werden die Angelegenheit durch die Juristen prüfen lassen. Gegebenfalls werden wir auch bei der Regtp nachfragen.


Die Prüfung der 2 bis 3 Sätze durch die Juristen dauert an. Naja, warten wir halt noch.

Eine Änderung mancher Bezugsfenster lässt sich trotzdem feststellen. Die Mindestbedingungen fordern im Bezugsfenster:


> 6. Eine Beschreibung der Wirkungsweise des Anwählprogramms ist dem Nutzer vom Anbieter entgeltfrei zur Verfügung zu stellen.


Diese Beschreibung direkt offen anzuzeigen oder eine deutliche Schaltfläche anzubringen, würde die Gefahr heraufbeschwören, schlafende Hunde zu wecken. Das geht natürlich nicht.

Also war dort höchstens ein blau gefärbter Text "Anbieterinformationen..." zu finden. Verbraucher, die nicht auf Verdacht das ganze Fenster nach Klick-aktiven Links absuchen, haben sich einfach nicht verdient, Informationen zu erhalten. Die RegTP ist anspruchslos genug, um mit solchen faulen Tricks zufrieden zu sein.

Heute hatte ich schon gedacht, die Farbkalibrierung meines Bildschirms sei hinüber, als ich ein aktuelles Bezugsfenster fand, aber da ist alles gut. Die Farbe verblasst schon im HTML-/Style-Quelltext. Die Farbe "#27476C" ist eben nicht blau, sondern fast schwarz.

Der Erfüllungsgrad der Minimalanforderungen geht also teilweise eher zurück.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (26 Juni 2004)

Sorry was willst Du mehr? Du erwartest doch auch bei vielen deiner Beiträgen, dass der User in der Lage ist deine Links (übrigens auch blau gefärbt) zu erkennen.


----------



## dvill (26 Juni 2004)

Erst einmal würde ich erwarten, dass man hier über Erfahrungen, Beobachtungen, Probleme usw. berichten kann, ohne dass solche Diskussionen durch inhaltsarme Ich-weiss-auch-was-Beiträge zerrissen werden.

Weiter halte ich für sinnvoll, wenn Leute, die antworten wollen, erst einmal das Gesagte lesen und verstehen wollen.

Mein Hinweis war, dass ein vorher durch ein klar erkennbares Blau gekennzeichneter Link nunmehr durch Dunkeltiefblaubisschwarz unscheinbarer gemacht worden ist. Die Kennzeichnung eines Links durch Farbe stand nicht zur Diskussion.

Es stellt sich natürlich schon die Frage, ob die Forderung in den Mindestbedingungen nach Bereitstellung der Informationen zur Wirkungsweise mit einem eher unauffälligen Link im Fließtext ausreichend erfüllt sind.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2004)

Hatte schon einen Schreck , der Monitor wäre kaputt.
Denn die Anbieterinfos und deren Link zum Hashwert
ist kaum noch erkennbar.

Zum Glück kann Onkel Norton noch alle Farben  0


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juni 2004)

Genial die Bezeichnung von Norton für den Intexusdialer:

"Risokobehaftete Datei",     besser kann man es kaum ausdrücken  :thumb: 

cp


----------



## sascha (26 Juni 2004)

Hmm, kenn ich diesen Screenshot nicht aus einem anderen Forum?


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juni 2004)

wow, ob jetzt eine  Abmahnorgie gegen Norton losgeht, wo man die letzte nicht mal 
aus den Hufen gebracht hat?   

cp  

PS. Aber da geht wohl eher der Hintern mit Grundeis....


----------



## dvill (26 Juni 2004)

Da sind doch die Güllekrieger bestimmt schon ausgerückt, um die Gefahr für das Imperium zu bekämpfen ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## galdikas (26 Juni 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Heute hatte ich schon gedacht, die Farbkalibrierung meines Bildschirms sei hinüber, als ich ein aktuelles Bezugsfenster fand, aber da ist alles gut. Die Farbe verblasst schon im HTML-/Style-Quelltext. Die Farbe "#27476C" ist eben nicht blau, sondern fast schwarz.



Vielleicht ist die Bezugsfenster-Farbe durch das häufige Abrufen strapaziert worden:

"Diese Seite wurde  29000 Zugriffen mit einem herkömmlichen Browser ausgesetzt. 

Herkömmliche Datenpakete stoßen in engen Internetleitungen ständig an den Rändern an, nutzen sich ab und verlieren dabei an Qualität. Die neuen, sanft abgerundeten Megaperls-Pakete (mit Color-Schutz) rasen störungsfrei durch die Leitung ohne anzuecken"
http://www.parkverbot.org/megaperls/index.htm

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2004)

*0190-Abzocke, heimliche Dialerinstallation*

Uns ist genau das Gleiche passiert. Die Telecom wäscht ihre Hände in Unschuld, obwohl das BGH-Urteil III ZR 96/03 vom 4.3.2004 eindeutig festhält: "Der Telefonnetzbetreiber und nicht der Anschlußinhaber trägt das Risiko der heimlichen Installation eines automatischen Einwahlprogramms..." Hier sollten sich wirklich alle Nutzer zusammentun und auch die Verbraucherschutziorganisationen aktivieren, um solch dreisten Mißbrauch zu verhindern, 

_rechtlich bedenkliche Tatsachenbehauptung gelöscht , siehe NUB tf/mod_


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Juni 2004)

*Re: 0190-Abzocke, heimliche Dialerinstallation*



			
				Prof. Dr. C. Lang schrieb:
			
		

> Uns ist genau das Gleiche passiert. Die Telecom wäscht ihre Hände in Unschuld, obwohl das BGH-Urteil III ZR 96/03 vom 4.3.2004 eindeutig festhält: "Der Telefonnetzbetreiber und nicht der Anschlußinhaber trägt das Risiko der heimlichen Installation eines automatischen Einwahlprogramms..." Hier sollten sich wirklich alle Nutzer zusammentun und auch die Verbraucherschutziorganisationen aktivieren,.........



Starke Worte von einem geschädigten Akademiker. Obwohl ich persönlich einen gemäßigteren Sprachstil erwartet hätte ...

Was ist Ihnen denn so widerwärtiges widerfahren, Herr Professor?

_Teile des Zitats gelöscht , siehe Orginalposting _


----------



## Aaron (26 Juni 2004)

*Re: 0190-Abzocke, heimliche Dialerinstallation*



> ...die Verbraucherschutziorganisationen informieren



Woher kenne ich dass noch gleich... achja... da war doch mal eine andere Sache, die hier auch "ausgiebig" diskutiert wurde...


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juni 2004)

ach unser lieber Aaron ,

schon was auf die hohe Kante gelegt für die demnächst fälligen Dialerregistrierungsgebühren?
so 100-200 Euro pro Registrierung und nochmal 500 bei Deregistrierung wegen Irreführung 
fänd ich echt angemessen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=63221#63221

Bei dem Umsatz, der immer angepriesen wird auf den einschlägigen Anwerbeseiten  
für angehende AWMs, wäre das doch wohl zumutbar ....

cp


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Juni 2004)

*Re: 0190-Abzocke, heimliche Dialerinstallation*



			
				Prof. Dr. C. Lang schrieb:
			
		

> ... Hier sollten sich wirklich alle Nutzer zusammentun und auch die Verbraucherschutziorganisationen aktivieren, um solch dreisten Mißbrauch zu verhindern, ....


 Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten.  Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken


----------



## Aaron (27 Juni 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> schon was auf die hohe Kante gelegt für die demnächst fälligen Dialerregistrierungsgebühren?



Och, ich denke dass geht schon. 
Ein neuer Personalausweis kostet 20 Euro. 

Also wird eine Dialer-Registrierung (die sich ja niemand anschaut, von niemandem geprüft wird und theoretisch auch von Donald Duck beantragt sein könnte weil sie ja niemand auf Richtigkeit kontrolliert) etwa 10 Cent kosten.

Jetzt dürft ihr fleissig "fachsimpeln", ob das wirklich so gut ist. Ich würde von mir aus auch 100 Euro für die Registrierung bezahlen, wenn ich danach die Gewissheit bekommen würde, dass der registrierte Dialer auch gesetzeskonform ist.

Aber hach, 100.000 De-Registrierungen kommen dann ja nicht so schnell werbewirksam zusammen. Neeeeee, dann geht das natürlich nicht. Also lasst es lieber beim alten, weltweit einmaligen Gratis-System. Find ich besser. Ist auch unterhaltsamer. 

Womit würden sich sich sonst die Unterschichten-Kinder, welche nur eine Hand beim surfen frei haben, die Zeit vertreiben.
Sicher nicht mit lesen der Financial-Times.


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde von mir aus auch 100 Euro für die Registrierung bezahlen, wenn ich danach die Gewissheit bekommen würde, dass der registrierte Dialer auch gesetzeskonform ist.


Wenn das Gewerbe einmal 100 Euro zusammenlegen würde, um einen lesebefähigten Juristen dieses schwere Rätsel lösen zu lassen, wären zumindest eine Vielzahl von neuen Dialern wesentlich beständiger registriert.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (27 Juni 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Womit würden sich sich sonst die Unterschichten-Kinder, welche nur eine Hand beim surfen frei haben, die Zeit vertreiben.
> Sicher nicht mit lesen der Financial-Times.



Ist *das* deine Zielgruppe? Dann solltest du mal den Preis anpassen, von wegen "Donald Duck" und so ... 

Übrigens:
Die Arbeit, die ggf. mit Beantwortung von Fragen der Nutzer vergeht, ist seitens RegTP (rechtlich) auch refinanzierbar.

Wenn also der Dialer der Fa. BMFSG (erfunden) täglich vierzig Meldungen und Nachfragen hervor ruft, wird das in die Kostenüberlegung einbezogen.

Und damit liegen wir sicherlich nicht mehr im einstelligen Eurobereich ...


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2004)

Bei der Lässigkeit, mit der das Gewerbe Schweinepreise wie 30 Euro für ein Malbildchen oder einen Wetterbericht abgreift, werden die eine angemessene Gebühr vermutlich aus der Portokasse zahlen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2004)

Eine gewisse Lese- und Verständnis-Schwäche scheint im Gewerbe weit verbreitet zu sein. Da fallen Antworten schon mal sehr spärlich aus.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So n Quatsch, wieso zum Rechtsanwalt? Und warum Vortäuschung einer Straftat ? Schließlich wurde der Betrug ja als Frage formuliert. Und jeder soll fragen was er will und sagen was er will. Frage: Sind Sie Rechtsanwalt oder Intexus-Mitarbeiter?  Christoph


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

is etwas offtopic, oder doch nich?

TOD DURCH ÜBERFRESSEN

Python verschluckt sich an Kälbchen

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,307166,00.html


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> is etwas offtopic, oder doch nich?
> 
> TOD DURCH ÜBERFRESSEN
> 
> ...



So dick ist er garnicht:
http://www.redvelvet.de/poesie/gast/poesie_gedichte_*****.htm

rover


_ wegen personeller Namensnennung und Bildchen mal editiert.... *BT/Mod *_


----------



## BenTigger (5 Juli 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte mich entschuldigen, ihr hattet meinen Beitrag weiter oben doch gar nicht gelöscht, ich hab s verrafft. Hab nur schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit anderen Foren gemacht. Also großes Sorry nochmal
> Christoph



Hi Christoph,

der Übersichtlichkeit und Erledigungshalber, habe ich deine "Beschwerde" und weitere Fehlklickpostings mal gelöscht. 
Dies nur als Info, warum die Beschwerde samt anschliessender Entschuldigung nun wech ist


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2004)

Es geschehen Zeichen und Wunder. Es ist noch kein halbes Jahr her, dass die gemäß Mindestanforderungen falsche Wahl von Schriftgrößen in manchen Bezugsfenstern hier breit diskutiert wurde, und doch zeigen sich viele Bezugsfenster heute in neuem Gewand, welches die Mindestanforderungen schon einmal viel besser berücksichtigt.

Da sehen einige angeblich rechtskonforme Dialer heute schon alt aus.

Konsequent betrachtet ist die Registrierung eines Dialers nicht zutreffend, wenn das Bezugsfenster die Mindestanforderungen unterschreitet. Da müsste also eine ordentliche Bereinigung der Datenbank ins Haus stehen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es geschehen Zeichen und Wunder. Es ist noch kein halbes Jahr her, dass die gemäß Mindestanforderungen falsche Wahl von Schriftgrößen in manchen Bezugsfenstern hier breit diskutiert wurde, und doch zeigen sich viele Bezugsfenster heute in neuem Gewand, welches die Mindestanforderungen schon einmal viel besser berücksichtigt.
> 
> Da sehen einige angeblich rechtskonforme Dialer heute schon alt aus.
> 
> ...



Was meinst Du? Die können ihre Bezugsfenster doch ändern wann sie wollen. Bei 1000 Dialern könnte es heute nur gleiche Bezugsfenster geben und morgen 1000 verschiedene. Oder?
Heute in neuem Gewand? Wo denn?

Hansi aus Klüsen/Oder


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die können ihre Bezugsfenster doch ändern wann sie wollen. Bei 1000 Dialern könnte es heute nur gleiche Bezugsfenster geben und morgen 1000 verschiedene. Oder?
> Heute in neuem Gewand? Wo denn?


Natürlich können die tun, was sie wollen. Genau das tun sie ja.

Nur abhängig von diesem Tun ergibt sich das Ergebnis, ob die Mindestanforderungen erfüllt sind oder eben nicht. Wenn sie nicht erfüllt sind, gehört der Dialer ausgemustert.

Das Gewand kann bei jedem beliebigen dieser tollen Angebote leicht selbst abgerufen werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous-Andy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Juristen mit der unterschiedlichen Meinung hocken immer noch vor einem Bezugsfensterlayout, welches in der Praxis bereits durch bessere Erkenntnisse angepasst wurde.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (4 November 2004)

So, hier ist die Erläuterung, was im Bezugsfenster so zu ändern war.

Interessant ist der Hinweis auf eine angeblich 10 Pixel große Schrift, während die Vfg. 54 eine 10 Punkt große Schrift verlangt. Hier lohnt sich der Blick in den Schriftgrößenvergleich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2004)

Na das ist ja ein dicker Hund: "übrignes gab es diese variante schon immer per variable, nun ist nur noch diese variante möglich."

Also war das doch schon immer so....

Noch besser ist Euer Link zu den Schriften. Welcher Mensch hat denn das verzapft: Punkt und Pixel ist das Gleiche. AUWEIHA. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat.....einfach mal lesen. Das mit dem Punkt und Pixel ist aber auch nicht so einfach . Die Regtp hats bis heute nicht verstanden.
http://www.donati.info/Typo/Schriftgrad/XSchriftgrad.htm

Oder besser hier: 
http://www.donati.info/Typo/Schriftgrad/Punktsystem.htm

Danach sind die 10 Punkt aller Dialer VIEL zu GROß!!!!!!

Rubi


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2004)

Wenn man keine  Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten
und sich das hier anhören:
http://www.nuhr.de/nochwas/hoeren.php

(Gehirngröße) , scheint sich insbesondere bei den Dialerabzockern im Milliliterbereich zu bewegen 

@ Rubi , halt´s Maul, geh nach Hause und freu dich an deinen mehr oder weniger redlich erworbenen
Flöhen...


----------



## dvill (4 November 2004)

Eine kleine Einführung in Maßsysteme für Schriften gibt es z.B. hier.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (4 November 2004)

Ich verstehe den Hinweis auf einen Parameter, der die erforderlichen Schriftgrößen auch vorher schon einstellen konnte, so, dass die Forderungen der Verfügung 54/2003 bekannt und verstanden waren.

Mit der Registrierung gibt der Registrierungspflichtige gemäß


			
				Verfügung 54/2003 schrieb:
			
		

> XI. Rechtskonformitätserklärung:
> Der Registrierungsverpflichtete erklärt, dass das von ihm verwendete Programm mit den gesetzlichen Vorschriften übereinstimmt und diese nicht unterläuft sowie die für Anwählprogramme definierten Mindestanforderungen entsprechend dieser Verfügung erfüllt.
> [...]
> a) Die explizite Zustimmung wird nicht in untergeordneten oder unklaren textlichen, graphischen, inhaltlichen oder sonst überraschenden Zusammenhängen eingebettet, die den Nutzer daran hindern könnten, die Zustimmung und ihre Bedeutung richtig zu erfassen.


eine rechtsverbindliche Erklärung ab, dass er die Mindestanforderungen beachtet.

Eine wissentliche Unterschreitung der Mindestanforderungen wird dem Sinn der Erklärung sicherlich nicht gerecht. Ich bin mal gespannt, was die RegTP von solchen Schlaumeiern hält.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2004)

*alles gelesen und doch keinen konreten Hinweis gefunden*

habe ebenfalls Probleme mit einer Rechnung von Intexus über 180 EURO.
Es wäre sinnvoll sich als Betroffene zu organisieren und planmässig vorzuegehen.
Dazu lade ich alle Betroffenen ein.
Mit der Regulierungsbehörde bin ich bereits im Gespräch.

Ich werde ein Forum einrichten, das helfen soll, Licht in das Dunkel zu bringen.
http://www.plaudern.de/a.prg?for=4188
Betroffene können Sie auch per Mail bei mir melden  [email protected]

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
tf / mod _


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2004)

*Re: alles gelesen und doch keinen konreten Hinweis gefunden*



			
				Hermann Götz schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre sinnvoll sich als Betroffene zu organisieren und planmässig vorzuegehen.
> Dazu lade ich alle Betroffenen ein.
> Mit der Regulierungsbehörde bin ich bereits im Gespräch.


Was geschieht dann hier bereits?

"Ich werde ein Forum einrichten, das helfen soll, Licht in das Dunkel zu bringen"

Wozu noch ein Forum?

Gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2004)

*Re: alles gelesen und doch keinen konreten Hinweis gefunden*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu noch ein Forum?


Laß ihn doch, wenn er meint es besser machen zu können  

cp
PS: Sind ein paar interessante Postings zu ätherischen Ölen und Fußpilzen dabei.....


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2004)

Die bringen dann bestimmt Licht in "das Dschungel". :lol: 
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2004)

*es gibt bereit genug Foren dazu*

mittlerweilen auch entdeckt, deswegen meines gleich wieder gelöscht.

Wobei sich immer noch die Frage stellt, ob es Intexus Geschädigte gibt .

Würde hier gerne in Kontakt treten


----------



## BenTigger (10 November 2004)

Dann melde dich hier als User an und dann kannst du auch PN (persönliche Nachrichten) senden umd empfangen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2004)

Hallo,
meinen Vater hat es auch erwischt, er ist soweit gekommen, das er den Betrag nicht bezahlt, hat aber Angst, dass die Telekom das so nicht akzeptiert. Dann will er sich persönlich mit Intexus in Verbindung setzen.
Wie ist denn eurer Meinung nach die beste Vorgehensweise, kann er sich irgendwo anschließen?
Danke schon mal für die Tips


----------



## Reducal (12 November 2004)

innanah schrieb:
			
		

> Dann will er sich persönlich mit Intexus in Verbindung setzen.


Mit den Berlinern in Verbindung setzen ist eine gute Idee, insbesondere dann, wenn die Verbindung mit einem Modem hergestellt wurde und unter 80 Sekunden war. Das wäre nämlich unter (für Deinen Vater günstigen) Umständen die Zeit, in der die Parameterverhandlung zwischen dem Dialer am Rechner Deines Vaters und dem Server von Intexus benötigt wird. Sollte in der Zwischenzeit der Verbindungsabbruch (aus welchem Grund auch immer) statt gefunden haben, dann soll Intexus - angeblich - Beschwerden recht kulant abwickeln.



			
				innanah schrieb:
			
		

> ... kann er sich irgendwo anschließen?


Irgendwo ist nirgendwo - ich glaube, da gibt es keine ernst zu nehmende Interessengemeinschaft von Beschwerdeführern.


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2004)

*Rechnung 09009000....*

Tja auch wir gehören zu Geschädigten, zwar waren es nur 25 € aber wir brauchen Sie nicht bezahlen.
Ich möchte hier meine guten Erfahrungen mitteilen wie Ihr prüfen könnt ob diese Beträge zumindestens rechtkonform sind.

1. Den Tag des Einwählens suchen (aus der Telefonrechnung)
2. Ab an den Computer und alle Dateien suchen die diesen Tag erstellt wurden
3. Sucht nach *.exe Dateien meisten sowas wie musik download oder ähnliche. muss das erste mal passiert sein sonst liegt der Dialer an  einem anderen datum.
4. im Internet die Seite www.regtp.de besuchen, hier gibt es einen Punkt Dialermißbrauch, den öffnen und dann das programm zum DialerHusch Nr. downloaden.
5. das Programm starten und die gefundene *.exe Datei dort eingeben
als nächster Punkt erscheint die HUSH-Nummer. jetzt wieder in der Datenbang der Regulierungsbehörde den huschwert eingeben. Erscheint keine Übereinkunft, so war die Einwahl nicht rechtens und somit hinfällig.

PS: macht euch Screenschots zum ausdrucken, müssen an die >Telekom zum Beweis mitgeschickt werden.

Aber ganz wichtig !!! Nur wenn keine Übereinstimmung gefunden wird könnt Ihr die Rechnung anzweifeln.

Auch wichtig sofort bei der Telekom einen Sperrvermerk für diese Rechnung machen lassen. Einfach Freecall Nummer der Telekom anrufen.

lohnt sich wirklich auch bei kleinen Beträgen!

Ich möchte hier lobend die Regulierungsbehörde erwähnen, die uns wirklich gut weitergeholfen haben :tröst: 

Ich hoffe Euch ein wenig geholfen zu haben !!!


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2004)

*Re: Rechnung 09009000....*



			
				devilsdorn schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ganz wichtig !!! Nur wenn keine Übereinstimmung gefunden wird könnt Ihr die Rechnung anzweifeln.



...das ist ja wohl ein Ammenmärchen! Die Registrierung stellt bekanntlich kein Gütesiegel für die Rechtmässigkeit des Dialers dar, d.h. nicht alles was registriert ist, ist auch zulässig. Gegen Dialer können bei der RegTP Beschwerden eingereicht werden, auch wenn sie mit dem Hash-Wert übereinstimmen, sofern gegen andere Bestandteile der Registrierung verstoßen wird. Die Zahlungspflicht wäre dann noch zu klären!

also, Husch-Hush ihr Dialerlein...


----------



## Anonymous (20 November 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

bis gestern wusste ich eigentlich nur, dass es Dialer gibt, heute gehöre ich auch zu den Geschädigten. 

Als gestern meine Telefonrechnung ins Haus flatterte stieß ich auf die Position „Verbindung zum PRS“ mit einem Betrag von 25,82 €. In der Einzelverbindungsaufstellung ist die Nr. 0900 9000 1214 mit einer Verbindungsdauer von 30 Sekunden aufgeführt. Über die Telekom Servicenummer 0800 3301400 bekam ich die Auskunft, dass diese Nr. zur INTEXUS GmbH gehört.
Über Google bin ich dann schnell zu Eurem Forum gekommen und hab einen informativen Crashkurs nun hinter mir. Der „Fahrplan“ von devilsdorn vom 17.11. hat mir sehr geholfen, obwohl ich feststellen musste, dass mein Dialer registriert ist.
Ich habe auf meinem Rechner im Windows-Verzeichnis die Datei e-wallpapers.de[ewa-10070,de,1].exe gefunden und über das Programm zur Hash-Ermittlung der Regulierungsbehörde diesen Hash-Wert bekommen: CF205F4966693C725B757A27FAB02A8F1FE85DAF
Hier schließt sich der Kreis, da die Adresse des Registrierungspflichtigen wiederum die Intexus GmbH ist.

Ich habe tatsächlich 2 Tage nach meinem DSL-Start im Internet nach Hintergrund- und Landschaftsbildern gesucht und auch einige runtergeladen. Websites, bei denen es etwas kosten sollte, hab ich aber sofort wieder verlassen. Vielleicht hab ich wirklich bei den ständigen Pop-up´s versehentlich einmal OK geklickt, aber zumindest weder wissentlich, noch beabsichtigt.

Was kann ich jetzt tun? Die Datei hab ich bereits vom PC entfernt. Ich denke, dass ich die 0900 9 Rufnummerngasse vom Netzbetreiber sperren lassen sollte. Besteht Gefahr, dass sich seit dem Auftreten der Dialer erneut eingewählt hat? Muss ich die Telekomrechnung bezahlen, oder kann ich sie um den Betrag des Dialers reduzieren? Oder muss ich in den sauren Apfel beißen?


----------



## technofreak (20 November 2004)

karin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe tatsächlich 2 Tage nach meinem DSL-Start im Internet nach Hintergrund- und Landschaftsbildern gesucht und auch einige runtergeladen.


Über DSL kann sich kein Dialer einwählen, da muß noch eine "normale" Verbindung zum Telefonnetz 
vorhanden sein: Analog oder ISDN Modem, (meist für Faxbetrieb) , da sollte sofort der Stecker
 rausgezogen werden, um weitere Einwahlen zu verhindern:
siehe auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351

tf


----------



## virenscanner (20 November 2004)

> .... versehentlich einmal OK geklickt...



Bei ordnungsgemäßen Dialern kann man nicht "versehentlich" OK klicken, da man nacheinander die Tasten "O" und "K" drücken muss.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 November 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> > .... versehentlich einmal OK geklickt...
> 
> 
> Bei ordnungsgemäßen Dialern kann man nicht "versehentlich" OK klicken, da man nacheinander die Tasten "O" und "K" drücken muss.


 naja, wenn man Kriminal*o*ber*k*ommisar ist, oder L*ok*führer, dann reicht auch die Berufsbezeichnung 
Ändert nichts an der Feststellung, dass dies kaum versehentlich geht

oder doch?
thgtrpkhuitz*o*uiü+znl+hlönmlbnlä*k*orpthjbn

Voraussetzung: java aktiviert...


----------



## virenscanner (20 November 2004)

Mir ging es um den Begriff "geklickt".


----------



## dvill (20 November 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Bei ordnungsgemäßen Dialern kann man nicht "versehentlich" OK klicken, da man nacheinander die Tasten "O" und "K" drücken muss.


Hier kann man sich weiter fragen, wie weiß ein Verbraucher, dass sein Dialer ordnungsgemäß war?

Man kann sich auch fragen, ob denn der Anbieter weiß, ob sein möglicherweise ordnungsgemäßer Dialer nicht manipuliert wurde oder von einem manipulierten Dialer setzt wurde. Es gibt genügend belegte Beispiele aus der Praxis, dass dieses möglich ist.

Man wundert sich, mit welcher Offenheit die Branche zugibt, über die tatsächlichen Umstände einer Einwahl keine Informationen zu haben, siehe hierzu eine Stellungnahme auf der Seite 11, Absatz 1 und 2.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (20 November 2004)

Mir gefällt an der von Dir zitierten Erklärung die Einleitung am besten:


			
				FST schrieb:
			
		

> Ziel der Verordnungsentwürfe ist es, mit den vorgesehenen Regelungen einen angemessenen Verbraucherschutz zu gewährleisten, um einerseits bei den Verbrauchern das notwendige Vertrauen und die Sicherheit zur Nutzung der Dienste zu schaffen, und andererseits den Unternehmen ausreichende und *weitgehende Flexibilität für innovative Dienstleistungen zu belassen*.


Realsatire?


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gefällt an der von Dir zitierten Erklärung die Einleitung am besten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nix Satire, krasse Realität   :evil: 

j.


----------



## Anonymous (20 November 2004)

Bin überrrascht über die Geschwindigkeit und Anzahl der Antworten und Kommentare. Stecker für ISDN-Zugang sind gezogen - danke für den Hinweis technofreak.

Einzig vermisse ich noch Anworten auf die vielen anderen Fragen...

-Sperrung von 09009
-Widerspruch zur Telekomrechnung


----------



## technofreak (20 November 2004)

karin schrieb:
			
		

> Einzig vermisse ich noch Anworten auf die vielen anderen Fragen...
> 
> -Sperrung von 09009
> -Widerspruch zur Telekomrechnung


Sperrung ist grundsätzlich zu empfehlen (sofern man auf Mehrwertdienste verzichten kann...)
Hinweise zur ersten Hilfe :
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161

der Dialer ist registriert:
RegTP anfrage
über die Konformität sagt das aber nichts aus , da Dialer bei der Registrierung grundsätzlich nicht geprüft werden,
außer es wird Beschwerde im konkreten Fall bei der RegTP eingelegt , wenn Verdacht auf Nichteinhaltung der 
Konformitätserklärung besteht , sprich der Dialer hält sich angeblich nicht an die Vorschriften.
tf


----------



## dvill (20 November 2004)

Viele Antworten finden sich im Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Weitere Fragen dann wieder hier.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2004)

Issa schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi ichhab genau dasselbe Problem hab auch nichts bemerkt, dann eine Rechnung über 25€ für 38 sec. !!!
Auch [edit] Intexus GmbH, die selbe Nummer wie du!!

Gibt es bei dir was neues?? Telekom besteht auch in meinem Fall auf Legalität!

Bye

_ein wort editiert admin_


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 November 2004)

Manu1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Telekom besteht auch in meinem Fall auf Legalität!


Das hast Du nett ausgedrückt. Nützlicher wäre, auch nachzuweisen, dass alles mit rechten Dingen zugegangen ist. Um welche Rufnummer handelt es sich bei Dir?


----------



## Druide (27 November 2004)

Tja, auch bei meinem Schwager war Intexus tätig. Laut Telekom-Rechnung am 26.10.04 ab 19:20:30 Uhr für 6:32 Minuten und Kosten von 25,82 € unter der Nummer 09009 0001214.

Nach intensivem Lesen dieses Threads samt Klicks auf eine Reihe von Links weiß ich nun ne Menge mehr darüber, welche Voraussetzungen ein rechtskonformer Dialer haben muss.

Aber die schon öfter gestellte Frage, was denn nun mit der Rechnung passiert, wurde nicht beantwortet.

Es schwirrte immer (nicht hier !) die Aussage in Presse und Internet, dass man die Lastschrift zurück zieht und den reinen Telekomanteil wieder überweist. Um die Beitreibung der Kosten für den PRD/PRS müsste sich dann der Diensteanbieter selber kümmern. 

Ich wüsste nun zumindest gerne, ob eine solche Vorgehensweise rechtens ist, bzw., ob die Telekom sich tatsächlich so verhält und nicht den Anschluss sperrt.


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2004)

Manu1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ichhab genau dasselbe Problem hab auch nichts bemerkt, dann eine Rechnung über 25€ für 38 sec.!



Aus einer Seite zuvor: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=82092#82092


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Berlinern in Verbindung setzen ist eine gute Idee, insbesondere dann, wenn die Verbindung mit einem Modem hergestellt wurde und unter 80 Sekunden war. Das wäre nämlich unter Umständen die Zeit, in der die Parameterverhandlung zwischen dem Dialer am Rechner und dem Server von Intexus benötigt wird. Sollte in der Zwischenzeit der Verbindungsabbruch (aus welchem Grund auch immer) statt gefunden haben, dann soll Intexus - angeblich - Beschwerden recht kulant abwickeln.


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2004)

Druide schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Telekom-Rechnung für 6:32 Minuten und Kosten von 25,82 € unter der Nummer 09009 0001214.
> 
> Aber die schon öfter gestellte Frage, was denn nun mit der Rechnung passiert, wurde nicht beantwortet.



Siehe vorheriges Posting, das von mir als "Gast" war.

Bei dieser Verbindung ist das Zurückziehen der Lastschrift zwar einfach, das Bestreiten über die T-Com jedoch nahezu aussichtslos. So lange (*noch*) Dialer mit der Nummer 090090001214 bei der RegTP registriert sind, zieht die T-Com das Forderungsmanagement gnadenlos durch. Die Nummer selbst ist eine T-Com-Nummer, so dass T-Com auch das Inkasso für die Intexus und deren Kunden betreibt.
Eine Verbindung von über 6 Minuten zeugt meinem Erachten nach davon, dass jemand am Rechner Deines Schwagers den Dialer nutzte, wenn auch nicht unbedingt wissentlich. Evtl. hat der/die Nutzer/in einfach nur die "OK"-Bestätigungen gemacht, ohne die damit verbundenen Texte zu lesen.
Du bist 59 und ich schätze, Dein Schwager ist im ähnlichen Alter und hat Kinder oder gar Enkelkinder, die einen Computer an dessen Telefonanschluss nutzen. Dein Schwager ist für alle Verbindungen verantwortlich und wenn er sich bzgl. einer fehlerhaften Dialerverbindung streiten möchte, dann empfehle ihm mal dies hier: > Hier <.

Was die horenten Verbindungskosten betrifft, so handelt es sich hier um eine Drop-Charge-Verbindung. Der gesetzlich abgesegnete Maximalpreis von 30 € (hier genau 29,95 incl. MwSt) wird ab der ersten Verbindungssekunde erzeugt und gilt bis zu maximal <60 Minuten. Egal, wie lange die Verbindung bestand - der Maximalpreis ist damit fix.


----------



## Druide (28 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Druide schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die umfassende Antwort. Damit, und mit dem, was ich noch in anderen Threads fand, kann ich schon was anfangen. Was genau mein Schwager oder seine Frau oder sein Sohn da gemacht hat, werde ich gleich feststellen, wenn ich hinfahr. (Eigentlich sollte nur das System neu aufgesetzt werden ... jetzt wirds wohl ein etwas längerer Akt  :-? )

PS: mach mich doch bite nicht älter als ich bin ...; 52 ist ja auch schon genug


----------



## dvill (28 November 2004)

Die auf Legalität bedachte Rechnungsstelle darf auch gerne Verbreitungswege für Dialer zu dieser Nummer zur Kenntnis nehmen, die nicht den Mindestanforderungen entsprechen und die zugehörigen Dialer ebensowenig.

Über die Berechtigung eines Widerspruchs entscheidet nicht die Rechnungsstelle. So weit geht die rechtliche Beschränkung der Verbraucher dann doch nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (28 November 2004)

Druide schrieb:
			
		

> (Eigentlich sollte nur das System neu aufgesetzt werden ... jetzt wirds wohl ein etwas längerer Akt  :-? )


Mein Tipp: Unbedingt Win XP SP2 mit Firewall, Virenscanner, der auch vor Dialer schützt und Popup-Bocker installieren.

Und die Leute eindringlich auf die Gefahr allgegenwärtiger "OK"-Fenster hinweisen.

Damit werden die Freibeuter der Neuzeit auf schmale Kost gesetzt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (28 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Schwager ist für alle Verbindungen verantwortlich


Das wird gelegentlich aber ganz anders gesehen.: http://www.rechtpraktisch.de/artikel.html?id=787

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2004)

Immer schön Apfel mit Birnen vergleichen.

Ein "Hoch" auf unseren geschätzten "M. Boettcher"


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird _gelegentlich_ aber ganz anders gesehen.: http://www.rechtpraktisch.de/artikel.html?id=787



Eben: "_gelegentlich_". Dieser Dialer ist weder unbekannt noch dürfte er unerkannt gewesen sein.


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2004)

Druide schrieb:
			
		

> PS: mach mich doch bite nicht älter als ich bin ...; 52 ist ja auch schon genug


Tschuldigung bitte, hatte nur die Zahl noch im Kopf aus einem Deiner anderen Postings!


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2004)

Nicht oft genug kann wiederholt werden, dass die Sperrung sämtlicher Mehrwertnummern, insbesondere der 0900er, 0137er und aller Auslandstelefonnummern ein wirksamer Schutz ist, um sich gegen die Dialerbetrügereien und andere Telefon-Abzockernummern wirksam zu schützen. Gerade bei Familien ist dies besonderes empfehlenswert, da Dialer-Betrüger leider oft genug die Gutgläubigkeit und Unerfahrenheit dieser Kinder und Jugendlichen gnadenlos ausnutzen.

Betrüblich ist, dass der ganze Mehrwertbereich nicht von vorneherein nur dann freigeschaltet wird, wenn der Kunde dies bewußt und gewollt will (nach vorheriger ausführlicher Risikoaufklärung). In anderen Rechtsbereichen, z. B. Anlageberatung bei Banken, ist eine vergleichbare Risikoaufklärung schon längst Usus. Leider gelingt es Telekom und Konsorten bislang den Verbraucherschutz hier erfolgreich auszubremsen.

mfg

Paul Merlin


----------



## dvill (28 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Dialer ist weder unbekannt noch dürfte er unerkannt gewesen sein.


Wer hat denn hier die allwissende Glaskugel?

Aus dem Posting von Druide ist nur bekannt, dass eine Dialereinwahl auf der Rechnung stand. Alles andere ist wilde Spekulation. Klarheit können nur die Untersuchung des Rechners oder die Erinnerung der betroffenen Personen bringen, möglicherweise nicht einmal das.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> ... Glaskugel?.... wilde Spekulation.


Ich gestehe, Euer Ehren!


----------



## drboe (29 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Immer schön Apfel mit Birnen vergleichen.


Wenn Du noch die Güte hättest, den angeblich von mir durchgeführten "Vergleich" zu benennen. Danke!

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (29 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Bemerkung bezog sich doch eindeutig auf die Zuweisung einer allgemeinen Verantwortung für alle Verbindungen, die von einem Telefonanschluß aus aufgebaut werden, an den Anschlußinhaber. Die Tatsache, dass es diese so nicht gibt, hat m. E. kaum etwas mit dem Bekanntheitsgrad eines Dialers zu tun. Es genügt ein einziger Fall, in dem die Verantwortung verneint wird, um die recht pauschale Aussage zu Gunsten von Einzelfallbetrachtungen zu kippen. Ein solcher Fall liegt mit dem BGH-Urteil bereits vor. Und was das "erkennen" angeht, so ist angesichts der bekannten, heimtückischen Installationen von Dialern bzw. den Möglichkeiten dazu, gesicherte Kenntnis des abgelaufenen Vorgangs wohl schwer und sicher nicht ohne intensive Mithilfe des Betroffenen zu erlangen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Druide (29 November 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Druide schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kümmere mich öfter um die Rechner anderer, aber an ein solches Teil geh ich *bei Fremden *nicht mehr dran. 
AMD K 6, 266 MHz, 48 MB EDO-Ram, WIN 98 SE. Keine FW, kein Virenscanner, kein Dialer-Warner ! Der Rechner muss immer 3-5 x gestartet werden, bevor er endlich bootet ! Und gnadenlos verseucht mit allem was es gibt. Es wurde ein langer Tag, und morgen noch mal. *kopfschüttel*




			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Druide schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, musst´e nicht drauf eingehen; hatte doch extra den  gesetzt.




			
				Paul-Merlin schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht oft genug kann wiederholt werden, dass die Sperrung sämtlicher Mehrwertnummern, insbesondere der 0900er, 0137er und aller Auslandstelefonnummern ein wirksamer Schutz ist ... ,
> mfg
> 
> Paul Merlin



Hm, ich würde das für übertrieben halten, denn die legalen Möglichkeiten machen doch Sinn; wenngleich die Transparenz noch deutlicher sein könnte. Eine Steigerung wäre dann wohl die Abschaffung des PCs.




			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Sache ist geklärt, der Dialer ist « rechtskonform » und die Abrechnung gibt´s zurecht. Sohnemann wollte seinen IQ bei I*test.d* ermitteln, schwört natürlich, höchstens 2x OK eingegeben zu haben. Das Gegenteil habe ich dann vorgeführt ----- Taschengeld wird gekürzt.  :tröst: 

***Was soll wohl bei nem IQ-Test rauskommen, wenn dafür ein Premiumdienst genutzt wird ?***  unk: 

An dieser Stelle auch mal Dank an Devilsdorn für seine detaillierte Schilderung Hier zu lesen :respekt:


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2004)

Druide schrieb:
			
		

> Paul-Merlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Vergleich/Extrapolation hinkt nicht, er ist bereits bettlägerig. Warum sollte ein Normalverbraucher 
der  weder auf Faxabrufe, noch unverfroren teure  Hotlines, noch auf  schwachsinnige 
Gewinnspiele Wert legt und auch keine Stöhndienste oder Minderwertdialer in Anspruch zu nehmen beabsichtigt 
und auch keine  Verwandte auf Nauru oder Diego Garcia hat, 
diese Nummern benötigen? 

Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus: es ist eine ziemlich  durchsichtige und dreiste Strategie 
Otto Normalo für die *Abschaltung* dieser Dienste abzukassieren. 
Dass es auch anders geht , beweisen diverse Konkurrenten des rosa Riesen, 
bei denen  erst auf ausdrücklichen d.h schriftlichen Wunsch diese Dienste [kostenlos] freigeschaltet werden 
mit Hinweis auf das besondere finanzielle Risiko 

cp

PS: Einfach mal im Forum stöbern , es sind nahezu ausschließlich T-Kom Kunden , die von
Problemen mit Minderwertdiensten  berichten....


----------



## KatzenHai (29 November 2004)

Druide schrieb:
			
		

> An dieser Stelle auch mal Dank an Devilsdorn für seine detaillierte Schilderung Hier zu lesen :respekt:


Wenn man der Meinung ist, das dieses Forum seinen hehren Zweck erfüllt, einem geholfen hat, weiterhin helfen soll, oder einfach mal so lieb sein möchte:

Das Forum trägt sich nicht selbst. Finanzielle Hilfen sind willkommen und können auf mind. zwei Wegen geleistet werden
1. Auf der Eingangsseite rechts unten ist ein Button zur Spende über Paypal.
2. Über den Link "Amazon" auf der Hauptseite von Computerbetrug.de erreicht man Amazon - wenn dort dann bestellt wird, fließt ein Teilbetrag (ohne zusätzliche Kosten für den Besteller) hierher. Die blaue Schrift dieses Satzes verlinkt ebenso zu Gunsten des Forums zu Amazon.de.
Danke an alle Spender.
Von allen! 
:bussi:


----------



## Druide (29 November 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wenn man der Meinung ist, das dieses Forum seinen hehren Zweck erfüllt, einem geholfen hat, weiterhin helfen soll, oder einfach mal so lieb sein möchte:
> ...



Des Winks mit dem Zaunpfahl hätte es nicht bedurft, zumindest nicht in diesem Thread. Ein Extrathread dafür, der hin und wieder gepusht oder gepinnt wird wäre wahrscheinlich effektiver.

Aber wenn´s denn schon mal hier steht, in Zusammenhang mit mir, dann möchte ich mal was allg. dazu sagen.

Das Forum für sich ist nicht "der Kostentreiber"; auch in Verbindung mit der Hauptseite nicht. Hunderte von Homepages mit phpbb-Foren (die Software ist kostenlos) jeder Coleur werden im Netz geführt, oft von Schülern, die weiß Gott noch nicht besonders betucht sind, sondern ihr Taschengeld dafür nutzen und/oder jobben. Und davon, dass Admins und/oder Moderatoren bezahlte Kräfte seien, davon hab ich auch noch nix gelesen. Also, die Webkosten allein zu benennen, das wäre ein schlechtes Argument. Ebenso wäre es verkehrt, einen "Quasi-Obulus" für erhaltene Hilfe zu fordern oder zu erwarten. Das widerspricht dem Sinn eines Forums, auch diesem hier. Die User eines Forums geben und erhalten Hilfe; der eine hat hier seine Stärke, der andere dort. Soweit zum Forum- und Webspace-Argument.

*ABER :*

Allein der schon für den Laien erkennbare Recherche-Aufwand zum Inhalt der Hauptseite und der dadurch gewonnene Nutzen für den User, wie auch überhaupt für den Großteil der deutschen Internet-Nutzer (erkennt man aber leider erst so nach und nach) rechtfertigt die Frage nach einer Beteiligung. Denn hierdurch entstehen weitere Kosten (Telefon/Porto/Fahrkosten?), die sicher auch nicht unerheblich sind. Und das, zusammen mit den reinen Internet-Kosten, das sollte(n) der (die) Betreiber nicht auch noch alleine tragen müssen. 

An anderer Stelle hier im Forum wurde in ähnlichem Zusammenhang schon daran erinnert, dass PayPal nicht für jeden das richtige ist; auch ich habe keine Kreditkarte, die ich dafür nutzen könnte. Ein Vorschlag war, auch FirstGate mit einzubeziehen. Die Provisionslösung über Amazon ist auch eine gute Idee, wenngleich sich der Erlös wirklich im Centbereich bewegen dürfte. 
Den *Wunschzettel* finde ich richtig gut ...     Allerdings hat dialerschutz nix davon, oder ? 

Nun ja, bald ist ja wieder Weihnachten ...   

Aber was macht Heiko mit sieben Brotbackautomaten ...  :roll:


PS: Ganz generell läufst du mit deinem Posting bei mir offene Türen ein ...  :dafuer:


----------



## technofreak (29 November 2004)

Druide schrieb:
			
		

> . Also, die Webkosten allein zu benennen, das wäre ein schlechtes Argument.


Ich denke , dass du keine  Vorstellungen von den Kosten dieses Forums und der Contentseiten 
 hast, möglicherweise bewegen sich deine Einkommensverhältnisse in Regionen
 in den ein paar hundert Euro keine Rolle spielen. 
dann Glückwunsch... 

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (29 November 2004)

@Druide:

Lies mal hier nach, was der Admin zum Thema geschrieben hat.


----------



## Druide (30 November 2004)

*@KatzenHai*

Den Beitrag hatte ich im Auge ....



			
				Druide schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ein Vorschlag war, auch FirstGate mit einzubeziehen. ...



... und First Gate käme vielen deutlich entgegen.


*@technofreak*

Bleib bitte sachlich. „Ein paar hundert Euro“ ist etwa so aussagekräftig wie „jede Menge“. 

Ich weiß sehr wohl, dass eine vernünftige Internetanbindung, und dazu gehört ein schneller und *zuverlässiger* Server, nicht gerade kostenlos zu haben ist; auch wenn einige Anbieter einem das weis machen wollen. 

Ich hatte, glaube ich, auch deutlich gemacht, dass ich solchen Ideen positiv gegenüber stehe. Ich kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass sich viele „Willige“ auch wieder davon distanzieren, wenn sie Heikos Zahlen aus seinem Posting hochrechnen. Manchem mag dann auch die Transparenz fehlen. 1% von Heikos Zahlen x 2,- € = ???  
Und auch der Link zum „Sponsor“ auf der Hauptseite bringt den einen oder anderen in dem Zusammenhang zum Nachdenken....

Wie gesagt, ich steh dem positiv gegenüber; also nix missverstehen. Und noch mal: PayPal nützt nur nem kleinen Teil was. Die anderen halten ne Überweisung in der Hand und wissen nicht wohin damit.

Aber vielleicht sollte mal jemand diesen Teil des Threads teilen und dem "Spenden"-Thread anhängen ... Hat doch nix mit Intexus zu tun ...  :roll:


----------



## IT-Schrauber (30 November 2004)

Zumindest von Deutschland aus funktioniert Paypal seit einiger Zeit auch ohne Kreditkarte, indem man Geld per normaler Inlandsüberweisung auf seinen Paypal-Account transferiert. Mehr Infos gibts auf der Paypal-Website.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 November 2004)

Druide schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit zum Forum- und Webspace-Argument.


Blöde Frage: Wie bist Du auf das Forum aufmerksam geworden?


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2004)

Vielleicht sollte er mal selber zur Sache zurückkehren, die Erinnerung von KH an die Spendenmöglichkeit 
war sicherlich nicht als Start für ausschweifende Auslassungen über die Finanzlage des Forums gedacht.
Die Rückkehr zum Thema steht noch aus.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=83858#83858

cp


----------



## Heiko (30 November 2004)

Druide schrieb:
			
		

> Das Forum für sich ist nicht "der Kostentreiber"; auch in Verbindung mit der Hauptseite nicht. Hunderte von Homepages mit phpbb-Foren (die Software ist kostenlos) jeder Coleur werden im Netz geführt, oft von Schülern, die weiß Gott noch nicht besonders betucht sind, sondern ihr Taschengeld dafür nutzen und/oder jobben. Und davon, dass Admins und/oder Moderatoren bezahlte Kräfte seien, davon hab ich auch noch nix gelesen. Also, die Webkosten allein zu benennen, das wäre ein schlechtes Argument. Ebenso wäre es verkehrt, einen "Quasi-Obulus" für erhaltene Hilfe zu fordern oder zu erwarten. Das widerspricht dem Sinn eines Forums, auch diesem hier. Die User eines Forums geben und erhalten Hilfe; der eine hat hier seine Stärke, der andere dort. Soweit zum Forum- und Webspace-Argument.


Das siehst Du zwar teilweise richtig, aber leider nicht ganz.
1. Das Forum und die Seiten erzeugen mittlerweile eine recht hohe Systemlast die dazu geführt hat, dass wir zwei echte dedizierte Server einsetzen müssen um die Besucher performant und professionell bedienen zu können. Einen für die Webseiten, einen für die Datenbank. Kostet monatlich aktuell um die 200 EUR. Zeitweise brauchten wir einen weiteren zu Redundanzzwecken (DoS). Nochmal 80 EUR/Monat drauf.
2. Der Traffic nimmt teilweise exorbitante Formen an. Wir hatten zum Beispiel einen Monat dabei, in dem wir ca. 400 EUR allein für Traffic zahlen durften.
Und dieses Geld muß irgendwie aufgebracht werden.
Sascha und ich haben keinerlei Ambitionen, mit dem Engagement hier Geld zu verdienen. Allerdings bin ich schon darauf aus, meine persönlichen Kosten möglichst gering zu halten. Ich denke, dass das verständlich und nachvollziehbar ist.
Du siehst also dass Deine Ausführungen zwar nachvollziehbar sind, aber im Detail nicht der Realität entsprechen.


----------



## Heiko (30 November 2004)

Druide schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch der Link zum „Sponsor“ auf der Hauptseite bringt den einen oder anderen in dem Zusammenhang zum Nachdenken....


Stimmt so nicht.
Die Sponsorvereinbarung besteht darin, dass der Sponsor einen Pauschalbetrag monatlich zahlt und dafür den Link erhält. Die Klicks werden zwar gezählt (vor allem als Argumentationshilfe für mich), wirken sich aber überhaupt nicht auf den Sponsorbetrag aus. Ich möchte nicht für einen generierten Umsatz oder ähnliches bezahlt werden weil ich sonst nicht mehr unabhängig bleiben könnte.


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2004)

*.....  Intexus GmbH Berlin*

 habe mir Dailer eingefangen. Die Beschwerde bei T-Com blieb erfolglos, da lt. Mitteilung keiner der bekannten Dailer eine sog. "Standardverbindung" einrichtet, solange der Nutzer des PC selbst Änderungen an den DFÜ-Einstellungen vornimmt. 

Die T-Com bittet den einbehaltenen Betrag kurzfristig auszugleichen.

Wie kann ich die Zahlung des ausstehenden Betraes von ca. 77 € (f. ca. 3 Minuten) vermeiden, ohne einen Rechtsanwalt einzuschalten.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen Überschrift editiert tf/mod _


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2004)

*Re: .....  Intexus GmbH Berlin*



			
				H.J.Maria schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich die Zahlung des ausstehenden Betraes von ca. 77 € (f. ca. 3 Minuten) vermeiden, ohne einen Rechtsanwalt einzuschalten.


Das sind wahrscheinlich drei einzelne Verbindungen. Hast Du einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis? Dann prüfe doch mal die genauen Verbindungszeiten (Zeit, Dauer) und vergleiche das hier mit:





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Berlinern in Verbindung setzen ist eine gute Idee, insbesondere dann, wenn die Verbindung mit einem Modem hergestellt wurde und unter 80 Sekunden war. Das wäre nämlich unter Umständen die Zeit, in der die Parameterverhandlung zwischen dem Dialer am Rechner  und dem Server von Intexus benötigt wird. Sollte in der Zwischenzeit der Verbindungsabbruch (aus welchem Grund auch immer) statt gefunden haben, dann soll das Intexus - angeblich - Beschwerden recht kulant abwickeln.


Sollte das nicht zum erwarteten Erfolg führen, dann wirst Du Dich dem Forderungsmanagement der T-Com fügen oder eben streiten müssen.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2004)

*Dialer Intex..*

Hallo, habe auch gerade ganz frisch so eine ähnliche Erfahrung mit dem Dialer InteX.. gemacht. Für 56 Sekunden, in denen nichts geschah, weil nicht bewußt angewählt, schon garkeine anrüchigen Seiten, wurden mir satte 25,82 Euro (ohne Steuern) abgebucht. Trotz Reklamation bei der zuständigen Telefongesellschaft habe ich keine Chance, da der Dialer angeblich zugelasssen ist. Würde mal behaupten, schade dass ich nicht in Berlin wohne, dann würde ich diese Firma Inte... gerne mal besuchen, um über Moral und Abzocke zu -diskutieren-. Über Antworten oder weitere Tipps wäre ich mich sehr freuen.   --Pete aus LP


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Dialer Intex..*



			
				Pedda schrieb:
			
		

> Über Antworten oder weitere Tipps wäre ich mich sehr freuen.   --Pete aus LP


melde dich an, dann kannst du per PN die beanstandete URL bzw Einwahlummer/Dialer 
 einem der Admin/Mods  mitteilen und eine  genauere Beurteilung erfolgen, so ist das nur Kristallkugel lesen ..

cp


----------



## Qoppa (3 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Dialer Intex..*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ...die beanstandete URL bzw Einwahlummer/Dialer



Wollen wir wetten, daß es wieder mal die 0900-90001214 ist?   :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2004)

Die 0900-90001214 ist auch meine Lieblingsnummer.
Überaus günstig konnte ich hier für 29.95 die Bedeutung eines Vornamens erfahren. :evil: 
Andere Seiten, die es dutzendweise schaffen, selbiges Thema komplett kostenlos darzubieten kann ich natürlich nicht empfehlen. :lol: 

Mal ganz einfach gesagt: 
Wieviel von 100 Trot... Leuten, die sich nach 3mal OK ohne was bemerkt zu haben einen Vornamen anschauen, würden dies sofort abbrechen - wüssten sie um die Günstigkeit des Angebotes??? 90? 95? alle? 

Warum legt sich mir bei diesem Beispiel das Wort "abgrundtief billige Abzocke" in den Mund? *wunder* :roll: 

Der *PREIS*, nicht das OK sollte grösste Schrift sein vor Auslösung der Verbindung, um echte DAUs - die Masse der Dialerkundschaft - wirkungsvoll in ihrer Verbraucherrolle zu schützen.

*29.95€* macht klar was abgeht, ein *OK* nicht!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Dezember 2004)

Heikchen schrieb:
			
		

> Die 0900-90001214 ist auch meine Lieblingsnummer.


Die von Akte 04 auch.


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2004)

Schade, dass die RegTP nichts über die Beschwerden und die bisherigen Erkenntnisse sagen wollte ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Dino (8 Dezember 2004)

Jau, das wär soch mal 'ne Maßnahme, wenn man nicht OK eingeben, sondern den Preis der Verbindung explizit in ein Engabefenster tippen müsste!


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Dezember 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, das wär soch mal 'ne Maßnahme, wenn man nicht OK eingeben, sondern den Preis der Verbindung explizit in ein Engabefenster tippen müsste!


:vlol:
DAS WÄRE wirklich mal eine eindeutige Preisabrede!! Schöne Idee ...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, das wär soch mal 'ne Maßnahme, wenn man nicht OK eingeben, sondern den Preis der Verbindung explizit in ein Engabefenster tippen müsste!



Muss man dann: "29.95Euro pro Einwahl" oder "29,95€/Einwahl" oder "1.99Euro pro Minute" oder "1,99€/Minute aus dem deutschen Festnetz" eingeben? oder einfach nur laut sagen: "ooo.Meista. Jooo, lass uns eine Verbindung eingehen."
Sollte beim heiraten auch so sein: Nicht nur einfach "Ja" sagen, sondern: "Ja,ich will diese Frau heiraten und bin mir über die Folgekosten bewusst. Ich habe kein Rücktrittsrecht und auch sonst nichts zu sagen"

JK


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Dezember 2004)

> Muss man dann: "29.95Euro pro Einwahl" oder "29,95€/Einwahl"


Das ist ja auch nur die halbe Wahrheit, weil die maximale Verbindungsdauer in der Regel dem Verbraucher verschwiegen wird bei Dropcharge. Vielleicht sollte man da die Beantwortung mit ein paar Schlüsselfragen kombinieren, die nicht mit "Ja", "Nein", "OK", oder "GHNJ" zu beantworten sind:

"Wie teuer ist die Verbindung, die ihr Modem gleich eingehen wird?"
"Wann wird die Verbindung spätestens von uns getrennt?"
"Wie lautet unser Angebot?"

Gefällt mir und würde sicher helfen, Missverständnissen vorzubeugen.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2004)

Kassiererin: "Brauchen Sie noch eine Tüte für Ihren Einkauf?"
Gast: "Ja gern, wir feiern heut wieder in der Firma den Tag das DAUs."
Kassiererin: "Äh ja - oki ... das macht XXX€ für die Waren und 29,95€ für die Tüte."
Gast: "WAS? 30 EURO??? Für eine lumpige Plastiktüte, die es überall umsonst gibt!?"
Kassiererin: "Sie haben doch zugestimmt. Am Eingang hängt unsere Service-, AGB- und Preistafel ... da finden sie eventuell alle Informationen, wenn Sie nur lang genug danach suchen.
Und nun raus mit der Kohle."
"..."
 :bigcry:


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2004)

Heikchen schrieb:
			
		

> Am Eingang hängt unsere Service-, AGB- und Preistafel ... da finden
> sie eventuell alle Informationen, wenn Sie nur lang genug danach suchen.



Kleine  Korrektur , nicht "am Eingang",   hinten im Lager, irgendwo hinter den Kartonstapeln....

cp


----------



## A John (8 Dezember 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine  Korrektur , nicht "am Eingang",   hinten im Lager, irgendwo hinter den Kartonstapeln....


.....  4 Seiten Fließtext ohne Absatz in 6 Pt Arial, mittelgraue Schrift auf hellgrauem Hintergrund.....

Gruss A. John


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Dino schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für solch weltfremde "ich lege alles aus wie es ein Dummbrot täte", um mein nutzloses Gewerbe zu verteidigen, kommen in Kürze neue Regelungen. Hoffentlich brechen da die "Umsätze" ordentlich ein. :lol:


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2004)

> Für solch weltfremde "ich lege alles aus wie es ein Dummbrot täte", um mein nutzloses Gewerbe zu verteidigen, kommen in Kürze neue Regelungen. Hoffentlich brechen da die "Umsätze" ordentlich ein. :lol:



hoffentlich 
siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=86740#86740

j.


----------



## alpenpower (21 Dezember 2004)

*Leider selber schuld - 090090001214*

Hallo zusammen,

nun ist auch bei mir soweit und hänge meine Geschichte hier einfach hintendran. 
Mit der letzten Telefonrechnung kam die Ernüchterung, - 2x 25 EUR in den Wind geschossen. Nach dem Schock hab ich dann zuerst bei der Telekom nachforschen lassen. In dem Antwortschreiben der Telekom stehen dann solche Wörter wie, " ... sorgfältig geprüft, kein unseriöses Angebot usw, (natürlich bezogen auf die Fa. Indexus).....". Die schlafen doch alle, aber die hören in einem gesonderten Schreiben noch von mir. 

Nun hier im Forum, zuerst hilfesuchend gelesen wie blöd, dann fürchterlich erschrocken, was hier zu diesem Unternehmen alles geschrieben wird, dann eigene Nachforschungen angestellt. 
Über das Speicherdatum hab ich ein Exe-File und eine Logdatei gefunden. Im Logfile wird die Anwahl der 090090001214 aufgeführt. Nach einigem Nachdenken kam ich auf die Lösung.

Ich hatte meine SAT-Anlage auf Digitalempfang umgestellt und über die Suchmaschine Google nach Fernsehprogramme auf Astra gesucht. Dann, wie viele hier im Forum schreiben, mit ein paar OK's geklickt, und das wars dann schon. Obwohl ich bei solchen Aktionen sehr umsichtig bestätige, viel mir keinesfalls auf, dass es sich hier um solche Verbindungsentgelte handelt. 

Da ich ich nicht der tiefgründige Internetverbindungsspezialist bin, sondern nur ein User dieser Technik weiß ich nicht, was für Infos meinerseits an euch wichtig wären. Ich hab die Dateien momentan isoliert, aber nicht gelöscht. Bei Interesse einfach mailen.

Weiterhin werde ich dem Antwortschreiben der Telekom entgegenwirken und mit einem Link auf dieses Forum die Augen gewaltsam öffnen. Genauso werde ich parallel dazu bei der RegTP eine Beschwerde aussprechen. Für den finanziellen Schaden werde ich wohl selber aufkommen müssen. Ob es was hilft, weiß ich nicht.

Grüße Franz


----------



## sascha (21 Dezember 2004)

> mit ein paar OK's geklickt, und das wars dann schon.



Schon hast Du bestätigt, dass Du den Tarif gesehen und akzeptiert hast.



> Genauso werde ich parallel dazu bei der RegTP eine Beschwerde aussprechen.



Kommt auf den großen Stapel. Da liegt schon die ein oder andere


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > mit ein paar OK's geklickt, und das wars dann schon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...ja genau! Da liegen sie und schimmeln und schimmeln. Meine Beschwerde schimmelt schon seit August und die Magentafirma treibt Ihr gehirnloses Forderungsmanagement weiter, solange die RegTP prüft und prüft und prüft...(gähn)

Weiss jemand, ob sich bei der 09009001214 und Consorten irgendwann endlich mal was tut? Oder sollen weiter die Kids auf den Gamesseiten Ihre "kostenlosen" Spiele aus dem Premiumbereich laden....?!


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2004)

naseweiss schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja genau! Da liegen sie und schimmeln und schimmeln.


Nein, sie reifen! Sind eigentlich schon überreif aber um den Premiumgeschmack zu erreichen, brauchen sie noch etwas.
Leider bedeutet das, das die Zeit momentan gegen die Beschwerdeführer arbeitet. Aber es werden bessere Zeiten kommen und bis die T-Com ihr Beschwerdemanagement bis zu einem Gericht heran getragen hat, sollten für den Verbraucher brauchbare Entscheidungen bei der RegTP gefallen sein.

_Träumen wird man ja wohl noch dürfen - doch manchmal werden auch schöne Träume wahr._


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Dialer Intex..*



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mir wurde vor 2 Wochen für 11 Sekunden für 0900-90001243 von der Telekom in Rechnung gestellt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Dialer Intex..*



			
				Udo schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wurde vor 2 Wochen für 11 Sekunden für 0900-90001243 von der Telekom in Rechnung gestellt.


Aha.


----------



## Qoppa (23 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Dialer Intex..*



			
				Udo schrieb:
			
		

> für 11 Sekunden ...



dazu vielleicht hilfreich:

LG Konstanz


> Der Anscheinsbeweis der Richtigkeit einer Telefonrechnung wird durch eine erhebliche Anzahl an Verbindungen, daß die sinnvolle Nutzung von Mehrwertdiensten nicht oder kaum möglich war, erschüttert. (vorliegender Fall: Vielzahl von Verbindungen kürzer als 20 Sekunden, selbe 0190-Rufnummer)


 http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgkonstanz28042004.htm


AG Würzburg


> Der Beweis des ersten Anscheins greift bei Dialern grundsätzlich nicht. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn es sich um eine extrem kurze Leistungsdauer (wenige Sekunden) mit einem entsprechendes hohen Entgelt (21,50 €) handelt, da nicht nachvollziehbar ist wie ein Telefonkunde innerhalb dieser kurzen Zeit das Angebot angemessen wahrnehmen und in Anspruch nehmen sollte.


 http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agwuerzburg290404.htm


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Leider selber schuld - 090090001214*



			
				alpenpower schrieb:
			
		

> Dann, wie viele hier im Forum schreiben, mit ein paar OK's geklickt, und das wars dann schon.



selber schuld. zu blöd zum surfen. kauf dir ne brille !


----------



## sascha (23 Dezember 2004)

> selber schuld. zu blöd zum surfen. kauf dir ne brille !



Was Ihr von Euren "Kunden" haltet, ist in den einschlägigen Foren deutlichst zu lesen. Insofern musst Du das hier nicht erneut zum Ausdruck bringen...


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dezember 2004)

*[Virenscanner: URL entfernt]*

Sehr geehrte Forum-Teilnehmer.

Mit wohl den meisten unter Ihnen teile ich dasselbe Schicksal und nenne einen Intexus-Dialer mein eigen. Nachdem er sich einmal eingewählt hatte, habe ich ihn allerdings isoliert. Er steckt jetzt in einer ZIP-Datei, die ich sehr gut aufbewahre...wer weiß, wann -und ob- ich den nächsten bekommen werde? Es ist ja wie ein Geschenk, wie eine Überraschung. Einmal auf [] gestöbert zwecks einer Projektrecherche und schwups, da kam er direkt zu mir, auf meinen eigenen Computer.

Die 25 Euro in der Telekomrechnung habe ich erwartet und bezahle sie gerne. Schließlich hat mir die Telekom einen überaus freundlichen und aufschlussreichen Antwortbrief geschrieben (mit der Bitte, die Rechnung sofort zu begleichen). Dabei wollte ich nur wissen, wer mir dieses kleine Geschenk bereitet hat.  Nun weiß ich es und unter regtp sind die Absender ja auch deutlich gelistet.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese mir unbekannten Menschen, etwas Kluges mit meinem Geld anfangen werden. Solche Menschen, die immerhin von vielen hunderten anderen jeweils 25 Euro (oder mehr) bekommen, haben mit Sicherheit etwas ganz Großes vor. Gerade jetzt zur Weihnachtszeit bietet sich mehr denn je die Gelegenheit, gemeinnützige Organisationen zu unterstützen, die in der ganzen Welt Menschen helfen, denen es wirklich schlecht geht. Menschen, die keinen Internetzugang besitzen und daher nicht selbst wissen können, wie man über das Datennetz Geld von anderen Menschen sammelt. Menschen, die niemals in der Lage wären, selbst Dialer zu entwickeln, um mit den Erlösen ihre Familien zu ernähren. Menschen, die nicht Andreas oder Manuel usw. heißen, sondern für uns fremde Namen haben.

Sobald die nächste Adventszeit beginnt, werde ich meinen Dialer wieder aus seinem ZIP-Koffer holen und erneut spenden. Ich wäre auch bereit, das Geld direkt auf ein Konto zu bezahlen - ich weiß ja, wo es ankommt.

In diesem Forum gibt es viele Menschen, die den Dialer-Entwicklern und -Anbietern sehr viel Enttäuschung und Missmut entgegenbringen. Das kann ich zum Teil verstehen. Allein bei dem Gedanken, genau diese Leute zehren gerade im Moment an einer richtig dicken Weihnachtsgans im Gegensatz zu den anderen Menschen auf unserer Welt, die nie wissen werden, wie eine Gans schmeckt noch aussieht. Was erzähle ich denn? Selbst in unserer Gesellschaft gibt es genügend Menschen, die sich niemals eine Gans leisten könnten. Wir können es. Und wir können unseren Teil beitragen. Man muss nur an das Gute im Menschen glauben.

@Andreas @Manuel
Machen Sie beide so weiter. Die meisten Leute geben erst dann Geld, wenn man sie unweigerlich dazu bringt. Hören Sie nicht auf die Klagen, Ihre Methoden seien illegal, Ihre Moral dahin und Ihre Absichten hinterlistig. Nein, Sie beide als Dialer-Profis sind die, die das Opfer bringen. Sie müssen sich mit allen auseinandersetzen, die sich hintergangen fühlen. Sie haben das bestimmt auch nicht anders erwartet, oder? Lassen Sie sich Ihre Weihnachtsgans schmecken, Sie haben es sich "verdient".

Lieber Andreas, lieber Manuel, liebe Forum-Teilnehmer,
ich wünsche Ihnen allen ein frohes Fest und freue mich, dass es Ihnen allen gut genug geht!


----------



## Reducal (24 Dezember 2004)

Das haste aber nett formuliert. Hier im Forum könntest Du sogar > HIER < direkt mit einem der Brüder Kontakt aufnehmen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es der "Student" oder der "Schüler" von den beiden ist.


----------



## sascha (24 Dezember 2004)

> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es der "Student" oder der "Schüler" von den beiden ist.



Macht nichts. Auf jeden Fall ist es einer von denen, die einem Kamerateam des KIKA telefonisch ein Interview zusichern, das Team von Berlin zu ihrem Wohnort in Hessen fahren lassen, und dann die Tür nicht aufmachen. Vermutlich aus guten Gründen, denn sie hätten zwei dreizehnjährigen Mädchen erklären müssen, warum sie auf einer ihrer Seiten bestimmte Inhalte versprechen und dann nach der 30-Euro-Einwahl nur enttäuschenden "Content" bieten. Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm. Der Beitrag wird trotzdem gesendet. Also: Im Januar KIKA gucken. Sind auch einige andere "alte Bekannte" zu sehen


----------



## Dino (24 Dezember 2004)

Man beachte, dass es inzwischen bereits soweit gekommen ist, dass bereits der KiKa (*KINDER*kanal) der Meinung ist, sich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen zu müssen. Wenn das kein eindeutiges Zeichen dafür ist, dass eine besonders schutzbedürftige Gruppe unserer Gesellschaft betroffen ist...

Aber: Das geht nicht erst seit gestern so! Sie machen weiter - weitestgehend unbehelligt und bar jeglichen Anstands! Wohin sind wir gekommen, dass da immer noch kein massiver Keulenschlag von Staates Seite stattgefunden hat?


----------



## dvill (24 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Hier im Forum könntest Du sogar > HIER < direkt mit einem der Brüder Kontakt aufnehmen.


Soweit ich das beobachten konnte, würde ein Kontaktaufnahme eher schwierig sein. Der Forumsteilnehmer spricht nicht in ganzen Sätzen, sondern nur in Bildersprache, was eine wirkliche Verständigung fast ausschließt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## jupp11 (24 Dezember 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Forumsteilnehmer spricht nicht in ganzen Sätzen, sondern nur in Bildersprache,
> was eine wirkliche Verständigung fast ausschließt.


Mit einer Ausnahme, die gleich zwei Erkenntnisse liefert:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=85145#85145


> Wir nehmen spenden für solch ein Ticket gerne an  0


Die kennzeichnenden  Probleme mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung
Die "Nehmerqualitäten" ...

j.


----------



## sascha (24 Dezember 2004)

> Man beachte, dass es inzwischen bereits soweit gekommen ist, dass bereits der KiKa (KINDERkanal) der Meinung ist, sich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen zu müssen.



Tja, bei den Schwächsten der Gesellschaft ist halt am einfachsten abzukassieren. Entsprechend muss eben auch hier leider Präventionsarbeit geleistet werden...


----------



## drboe (24 Dezember 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Wohin sind wir gekommen, dass da immer noch kein massiver Keulenschlag von Staates Seite stattgefunden hat?


Erwartest Du ernsthaft die Lösung vom "Staat" (im Sinne von "durch die Behörden")? Das scheint mir ein aussichtloses Hoffen. In der "guten, alten Zeit", als man Betrügereien auf geradezu hausbackene Weise machte, hat man auch erst dem Treiben diverser "Nepper, Schlepper und Bauernfänger" relativ tatenlos zugesehen. Es hat viele Jahre und stetige, beharrliche Entwicklung bedurft, hier einen einigermaßen umfassenden Verbraucherschutz zu etablieren. Seit man den Telekommunikationsbereich als neues Eldorado entdeckte, erlebt man praktisch den Rückfall in alte Zeiten. Dies ist offenbar politisch gewollt, so dass der von Dir geforderte Keulenschlag ja geradezu Selbstkasteiung bedeuten würde. "Zocken" gehört schließlich auch in Staat und Politik zum Repertoire. Jedenfalls kann man diesen Eindruck bekommen, wenn man sich das Szenario und die Ergebnisse der UMTS-Lizenzvergabe betrachtet. 
Fast alle relevanten Betrugsfälle basieren auf der Nutzung sogenannter "Mehrwertnummern". Diese werden daher ja auch oft "Mehrbetrugsnummern" genannt. Ich sehe nun derzeit keine Anzeichen dafür, dass man diese völlig entbehrliche Grundlage massiven Betrugs in naher Zukunft abschaffen wird. Ohne das wird es aber kaum gehen, weil die Branche ersichtlich Gangster angezogen hat, wie Motten das Licht.   Diese Typen arbeiten längst supranational, mindestns EU-weit. Das gibt den Politikern die Möglichkeit zu der schöne Ausrede, national sei eh nichts zu machen.  Es wäre glaubwürdiger, sie würden zugeben, dass sie nichts machen wollen. Dabei wäre das eigentlich sehr leicht. Man müßte nämlich lediglich verlangen, dass die Durchsetzung von Forderungen aus der Benutzung von Mehrbetrugsnummern nur auf der Basis schriftlicher Verträge möglich ist. Das zieht dem System m. E. den Zahn, während auch die x-te Forderung der RegTP zur Benutzeroberfläche sogn. Dialer kein Stück an der zur Kriminalität geradezu herausfordernden Geschäftsgrundlage ändert.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dezember 2004)

*Entfernung Intexus Dialer!!*

Hallo @all 
und frohe Weihnachten...

Als ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk für all diejenigen die sich ebenfalls einen Intexus Dialer eingefangen haben, 
folgende Hinweise zur Entfernung des Dialers:

1. Der Dialer versteckt sich im Windows Homeverzeichnis!!
bei mir war er unter dem Namen www.suchmaschinen.de.exe zu finden.

Er kann aber auch suchmaschinen.exe heißen oder Suchmaschinen.de.exe!

Diesen aus dem Windows Home-Verzeichnis löschen!

2. Der Dialer hat sich in der windows Registrierung mehrfach eingetragen!
also unter >Start>Ausführen  Regedit aufrufen!

und nun nach "Intexus" und "suchmaschinen.de" suchen

Ihr werden mit Sicherheit fündig, wenn ihr diesen Dialer euer eigen nennt..
Entfernt alle gefundenen Einträge!! 
!!!Aber bitte nur Diese!!! 
Denn sonst könnten einige Programme oder schlimmsten Falls euer ganzes Windows nicht mehr funktionieren.


Als 3. möchte ich empfehlen die Kerio Firewall zu installieren, oder einen Dialer Blocker!! 

Aufgrund gesetzlicher Regelungen ist die Telekom übrigens gezwungen, die Beträge zurückzuerstatten!!  

Also für alle die sih etwas über diesen Dialer aufgeregt haben:

Ich wünsche euch ein fohes Fest - Ab Montag könnt ihr eure Probleme wieder bei der Telekom vortragen 

Gruß 
TommyK

PS: Überprüft bitte generell die Sicherheit eurer Systeme:
1. Firewall ( Kerio, Zonealarm )
2. AntivirenSchutz ( Antivir, AVG Antivirus-englisch )
3. aktuellste Updates für das jeweilige Windows System
>>www.windowsupdate.com<<


----------



## Dino (24 Dezember 2004)

Dann würde ich mal sagen, dass diese Tipps in Sachen Sicherheit zwar wohlgemeint sind, aber, lieber TommyK, verlasse Dich drauf, dass Du damit nicht so sicher bist, wie Du vermutest. Eher nicht! Zumindest unkommentiert möchte ich das so nicht stehenlassen.

Eine Firewall als Solches bietet praktisch keinen Einwahlschutz, es sei denn, dass dieser zusätzlich implementiert ist! Grundsätzlich ist ihre Aufgabe eine ganz andere. Sie sperrt lediglich Ports für Daten-Ein- und -Ausgänge. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Eine sinnvolle Einrichtung, die eine gewisse Kontrolle über die Aktivitäten des Rechners ermöglicht, aber das hat mit einer Einwahl nichts zu tun. Die FW wird erst anschlagen, wenn Daten mit einem Server ausgetauscht werden sollen. Die Verbindungsherstellung als Solches ist davon nicht betroffen.

Ein AV-Programm zielt ebenfalls nicht in Richtung Einwahlschutz. Zwar bietet das von Dir u.a. vorgeschlagene AntiVir sogar eine Option zur Erkennung "kostenverursachender Einwahlprogramme", aber das wiederum stellt keinen Einwahlschutz dar. Sollte ein Dialer durchrutschen, wird er sich einwählen. Und dass einer durchrutschen kann, ist defintiv nicht auszuschließen. Der Intexus mag zum Standard-Repertoire gehören. aber es gibt eben auch nicht wenige andere Dialer - und es kommen immer wieder neue hinzu, bei denen es fraglich ist, ob die Signaturen bereits aufgenommen sind. Nichts desto mehr und umso Trotz: Eine AV-Software ist heutzutage ebenso Pflicht wie das regelmäßige Updaten derselben - mindestens einmal wöchentlich, am besten aber sogar täglich!

Dann: Was verstehst Du unter Dialer-Blocker? Bei Dir liest sich das aus dem Zusammenhang heraus so, als würdest Du von einer Dialer-Schutzsoftware sprechen. Das war hier auch schon des Öfteren Thema und es wurden viele Beispiele bekannt, in denen es trotz Schutz-Software zu einer Einwahl kam. Selbst dann, wenn das Programm Alarm schlug, also die Anwesenheit und die Aktivität des Dialers erkannt hatte, fand trotzdem eine Einwahl statt. Grundsätzlich ist eine solche Software besser als gar nichts, aber sie bietet eben auch nur eine trügerische Sicherheit.
Anders sähe es aus, wenn Du von einem Dialer-Blocker als Hardware sprechen würdest. Bei einer solchen dürfte die Sicherheit gegeben sein.

Was nachbleibt, ist Dein Tipp in Sachen regelmäßige Updates. Da gebe ich Dir durchaus Recht. Allerdings: Ich selbst bin da aus der Erfahrung heraus  eher etwas vorsichtig. Manches Update hatten nicht den gewollten Effekt, sondern waren fehlerträchtig. Selbst das aktuelle große XP-Update, die SP2, führte dazu, dass die eine oder andere Software plätzlich Probleme bereitete. Dennoch: Regelmäßige Updates erhöhen die Sicherheit und sollten durchgeführt werden!

Politiker würden an dieser Stelle (nachdem sie alle Vorschläge niedergelabert haben) Schluss machen ohne selbst wirkungsvolle Alternativen aufzuzeigen. Genau das möchte ich nicht.

Den Hardware-Dialer-Blocker habe ich schon genannt. Als Wählmodem-User würde ich persönlich heutzutage nicht mehr ins Netz gehen ohne eine restriktive providerseitige Rufnummernsperre, die alle Nummernräume abdeckt, die auch nur annähernd eine Angriffsfläche für Abzockerei bieten könnten. Und dazu gehören sogar Auslandsnummern.

Ein dritter Tipp: Gesunder Menschenverstand gepaart mit gesundem Misstrauen ZUSÄTZLICH zu den vorgenannten Sicherungen!

Desweiteren würde ich empfehlen, das zu verinnerlichen, was kompetente Leute hier zusammengetragen haben, z.B.
HIER


----------



## Counselor (25 Dezember 2004)

Ein weiteres Tool zum Erkennen von sicherheitsrelevanten Fehlkonfigurationen und fehlenden Patches:
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/tools/mbsahome.mspx
Zur automatischen Verteilung der Patches auch im Heimnetz:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserversystem/sus/default.mspx


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2004)

*Nachtrag*

Also Firewall und AV-Prog Scannen scannen den ein und ausgehenden Datenverkehr und verhindern so teilweise die Installation von Malware.
Es sei denn man bestätigt ausführbare ActiveX Componenten.

Also unter Dialer Blocker verstehe ich ebendies von dir beschriebene!
Also Software die den Aufbau einer Verbindung zu 0900/0190 etc verhindert! Ich finde persönlich die Steganos Software AntiDialer sehr gut.
blockiert per abgeändertem Tapi Treiber die Einwahl über ISDN.
(ob auch der treiber für Analog Einwahl geändert wurde weiß ich nicht)
Zum anderen kann man sich durch eine 0900/0190 Sperre bei der Telekom schützen!!

@ Dino

Wie du richtig erkannt hast waren das Tipps zur Sicherheit.
und zwar generelle.
Denn wenn du nicht ein wenig Sicherheit haben willst, dann darfst du nicht nur aus einem Blickwinkel schauen - sondern mußt alle potentiellen Gefahren berücksichtigen.

Achso... also ich bin von etwas komplexeren Firewalls ausgegangen... 
(z.B. HardwareFirewalls CIsco Firebox etc.) haben die Möglichkeit durch die Untersuchung der übertragenen Daten und durch gezieltes Filtern von Webinhalten Malware Installationen vorzubeugen.

Zonealarm ist nicht gerade ein guten Beispiel gewesen - zugegeben,
aber mit der Zusatzoption Webfiltering - spürt selbst ZA solche Dialer auf.
bzw. verhindert teilweise deren Installation.

Ich für meinen Teil benutze KERIO und AVG ( Firewall und AV) Bieten sehr guten Schutz - und man kann Active X und andere sachen filtern lassen.

Generell gilt nur eine gut installierte/gewartete Firewall (ob nun hardware oder softwarebasiert) bieten guten Schutz.


CU
TK


----------



## Counselor (27 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Nachtrag*



			
				TommyK schrieb:
			
		

> Achso... also ich bin von etwas komplexeren Firewalls ausgegangen...
> (z.B. HardwareFirewalls CIsco Firebox etc.) haben die Möglichkeit durch die Untersuchung der übertragenen Daten und durch gezieltes Filtern von Webinhalten Malware Installationen vorzubeugen.


Wer hat denn in einem Heimnetz eine Cisco Firewall? Andererseits bieten handelsübliche ADSL Router wie der Netgear RP614 schon einen rudimentären Contentfilter. Auf professioneller Ebene wird man bei Internetverbindungen nicht um einen leistungsfähigen Proxy (zB Bluecoat SG 8000) mit Contentfilterung umhin kommen.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Nachtrag*



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat denn in einem Heimnetz eine Cisco Firewall?


sind doch "spottbillig" ...
h**p://www.directshopper.de/co_kkn_nwk_firewall_cisco
echte Schnäppchen dabei...


j.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2004)

.....


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2005)

*gleich wie steffennetz*

war auf der suche nach schriften und bin beim gleichen dialer unter gleichen voraussetzungen gelandet: alles kostenlos und dann kommt die rechnung über 2 x 25 euro. telekom lehnt ab - was ist zu tun? wie gings bei den anderen weiter???
herzlichen dank und liebe grüße
karin


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Januar 2005)

Erste Hilfe, einfach blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

mir wurde ebenfalls eine Rechnung gestellt.
Ich hätte die Nummer 090090001214 gewählt.
Kosten 25,81 €

Das das eine Dialer-Nummer ist weis ich mittlerweile.

Die Krux an der Sache,

ich habe keinen Internetsanschluss!

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen diese Nummer von Hand gewählt zu haben und mir 49 sek. lang gepipse anzuhören.
Hilfe was aknn ich tun.
(Internet nutze ich in der Pausenzeit auf Arbeit)

Ulrich


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2005)

jaja das hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt du zechpreller


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2005)

Troll schrieb:
			
		

> jaja das hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt du zechpreller


Wieso soll Ulli hier eine Schutzbehauptung aufstellen, es hatte ihn doch niemand danach gefragt?

@ Ulrich,
während Du arbeitest (oder auch sonst) kann da jemand anderes an Deinen Telefonanschluß - z. B. Freunde Deiner Kids (falls Du solche hast) mit einem Laptop oder anderem PC, von dem Du nix weißt?


----------



## dvill (10 Januar 2005)

Ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe keinen Internetsanschluss!


Gibt es denn ein Faxmodem mit verbundenem Telefonkabel oder eine Telefonanlage mit USB-Anschluss?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## regenwetter (10 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ich habe keinen Internetsanschluss!



Was verstehst Du unter einem "Internetanschluß"? 

Abgesehen von DSL-Anschlüssen geht es immer um stinknormale Analog- oder ISDN-Anschlüsse. Die Art der Nutzung (sprache, Daten) hängt vom Endgerät ab.

Im Bereich der Wählverbindungen von dem wir hier reden, gibt es keine "Internetanschlüsse" sondern nur universell nutzbare Telefonanschhlüsse.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2005)

Meine Güte , was für eine Haarspalterei. Möglicherweise  meint der User, dass er entweder
 keinen PC oder den PC nicht (per Modem)  ans Telefonnetz angeschlossen hat. 
Bisher hat er sich ja nicht zurückgemeldet 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2005)

Tach an alle und danke für die Anteilnahme.

Nach einem Gespräch mit der Telekom ist jetzt folgendes.

Die Telekom glaubt mir, dass ich keinen Internetanschluss (PC, Sonstwas...) besitze. Die haben wohl mal meine Verbindungen angeschaut.
Aus Kulanz wird mir jetzt der Posten erlassen.
In dem Gespäch bin ich auch auf dieses Forum eingegangen.
Und andere Tipps haben mir sicher auch geholfen.
Z.B. die REGTP wo man die Dialer nachschauen kann.
Da gibt es nämlich ca. 600 Dialer für die 1214.

Glück gehabt.

Ich habe jetzt mal vorsorglich alle 0190 und 0900-Nummern sperren lassen.

Also merci

Ulrich


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2005)

Ulrich schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einem Gespräch mit der Telekom ist jetzt folgendes.
> 
> Die Telekom glaubt mir, dass ich keinen Internetanschluss (PC, Sonstwas...) besitze.
> Die haben wohl mal meine Verbindungen angeschaut.


war meine Vermutung richtig....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2005)

Ulrich schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen diese Nummer von Hand gewählt zu haben und mir 49 sek. lang gepipse anzuhören.
> Hilfe was aknn ich tun.
> (Internet nutze ich in der Pausenzeit auf Arbeit)


Geht nicht, da ein Einwahlrouter (bei keiner Antwort der Gegenseite) automatisch nach 20 sec. auflegt.
Was hat denn da genau gepipst bei Dir?

VF


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat denn da genau gepipst bei Dir?



Genau , das ist gaaaaanz wichtig , piiepiep, oder  tüteludelüt, oder krächsz kräcks   :rotfl:
.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2005)

*Dialer go home!*

Hallo Leute,
auch ich bin ein 1214 ("in Texas") Geschädigter. 29,95 Euro für ein "OK" das ich NIE eingegeben habe (schon gar nicht 3 mal!).
Es ist traurig, dass diesen [] Machenschaften nicht das Handwerk gelegt wird. Da wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben und diese [] mit immer gewiefteren Methoden arbeiten, die entweder nicht nachzuweisen sind oder sich vermeintlich oder tatsächlich noch im gesetzlichen Rahmen bewegen, wird es aber wahrscheinlich nie dazu kommen. Die einzige vernünftige Antwort für dieses Problem lautet: EIN GESTZLICHES DIALERVERBOT! Die Stiftung Warentest hat dies gefordert, die Politik hat süffisant abgewiegelt. Hier scheint es sich um ein korruptes Netzwerk aus Politik, Tellykom, RegTiPi und sonstigen Glücksrittern (zB inTexas) zu handeln, die sich ihre Geldpäckchen unterm Tisch hin- und herschieben. Anders ist diese Tatenlosigkeit nicht zu erklären. Es gäbe viele andere Möglichkeiten, Mehrwertdienste mit elektronischen Zahlungsmöglichkeiten in Anspruch zu nehmen, und zwar so, dass dieser Vorgang absolut TRANSPARENT ist und Missbrauch größtenteils ausgeschlossen werden kann. Mir fällt da zB PayPal ein, dass sich für mich als regelmäßiger ebay User (Käufer und Verkäufer) als sehr zuverlässiges Zahlungsmittel herausgestellt hat: die Zahlungsbestätigung wird umgehend übermittelt und ist rechtskräftig, d.h. entsprechende Mehrwertdienste im Internet könnten dann umgehend genutzt werden, sobald der Dienstleister die Bestätigung erhält. Ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel, ich will keine Werbung machen. Mir fiel PayPal nur eben in diesem Zusammenhang ein. Dass die Politik nicht eingreift mit der Begründung, man wolle eine aufkeimende Konjunktur in einem Wirtschaftssektor nicht kaputtreglementieren, halte ich für scheinheilig und schlichtweg für falsch: wenn diesen skrupellosen Leute, die hier in diesem Forum User als "Zechpreller" denunzieren wollen, obwohl es sich um Geschädigte handelt, und die mit einem Minimum an Aufwand und Leistung Tausende, wenn nicht Millionen von Bürgern, auf übelste Weise [], endlich das Handwerk gelegt würde, so dass sie sich vielleicht einer produktiveren, ehrlicheren Tätigkeit zuwenden müssten, würde die Konjunktur sicher einen gewaltigen Satz nach oben machen, auch weil die Leute, denen ohne ihr Zutun diese "Einwahlgebühren" von ihrem Konto abgebucht werden, dieses Geld möglicherweise in wirtschaftlich sinnvollere Güter und Dienstleistungen investieren würden.
(Ups, das war jetzt aber ein Bandwurmsatz, ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir noch folgen!)
Deswegen rufe ich alle Betroffenen hier auf, sich an Unterschriftenaktionen zu beteiligen, die ein Dialerverbot fordern, damit die Politik endlich aufwacht. Sollte es solche Aktionen schon geben, dann bitte ich Euch, die entsprechenden Anlaufstellen und Links hier zu posten.
Hasta la victoria!

Ferfried

*[Virenscanner: Einige Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2005)

ein indidviduelles "victoria" hatten schon viele... All die, bei denen den Dialern rückwirkend die Registrierung entzogen wurde - und die davon erfahren haben. Bis es "la victoria siempre" ist, dauert's noch, also:

hasta la victoria SIEMPRE


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2005)

*Re: Dialer go home!*



			
				Ferfried schrieb:
			
		

> Anders ist diese Tatenlosigkeit nicht zu erklären.


Mir fällt da noch Ahnungslosigkeit ein - aber beides scheint nicht zu zu treffen, denn auf diesem Dialergebiet hier tut sich derzeit so einiges. Du bist lediglich so einer der letzten, gemessen an der Masse Betroffenen in der Vergangenheit, die auf das Problem reingefallen sind - ich will nicht vorgreifen, doch in einem anderen Forum behauptet einer der großen Webmaster in der Szene:


			
				DAY schrieb:
			
		

> ....


dass der Dialer mit dem neuen Gestz tot sei. Dieser Meinung kann ich mich nur anschließen.



			
				Ferfried schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen rufe ich alle Betroffenen hier auf, sich an Unterschriftenaktionen zu beteiligen, die ein Dialerverbot fordern, damit die Politik endlich aufwacht. Sollte es solche Aktionen schon geben, ....


Deine Euphorie in allen Ehren, doch das bringt nichts, ist mMn etwas sinnarm und wird offensichtlich bislang von noch niemandem ernsthaft betrieben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ich will nicht vorgreifen, doch in einem anderen Forum behauptet einer der großen Webmaster in der Szene:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das unkt er doch schon länger...

Er wurde ja auch hier im Forum schon in einer Signatur mit den Worten zitiert


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> _"Die RegTP, SP2, Google-Popupblocker, Norton, Antivir sowie die Presse sorgen schon dafür dass der Dialer bis Jahresende tot sein wird" (H.A. im dc-forum, 3.10.2004)_


Vielleicht soll man nicht alles ernst nehmen, was im Netz steht ?
[Rest editiert, weil Frau Aka-Aka meint, dass sie das als Beleidigung auffassen würde]


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher ist weder der Dialer tot ...


Naja, ich bin weder blind noch taub, höre Nachtigallen tapsen, habe noch Träume und vorallem werden Wünsche manchmal wahr! Aber von nichts kommt nichts, denn man (nicht zu letzt ich selbst) arbeitet dran. Außerdem, wie sonst kann man sich erklären, dass hier im Forum schon seit Wochen, ja Monaten, mehr über andere Themen als Dialer diskutiert wird? Das war nicht immer so.


----------



## sascha (12 Januar 2005)

> Außerdem, wie sonst kann man sich erklären, dass hier im Forum schon seit Wochen, ja Monaten, mehr über andere Themen als Dialer diskutiert wird?



Vielleicht liegts einfach daran, dass die Dialer jetzt (endlich) so ziemlich verbraucherfreundlich sind? Immerhin liest man in den Anbieterforen ja immer noch regelmäßig von vier- und fünfstelligen Verdienstsummen im Monat, sooo tot kann der Dialer also nicht sein. Und dass die Beschwerden zurückgehen, kann uns ebenso recht sein wie den (seriösen) Anbietern...


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Und dass die Beschwerden zurückgehen, kann uns ebenso recht sein wie den (seriösen) Anbietern...


 Na, lassen wir mal die Wortspiele und stimmen einfach zu - und warten auf die Reaktion der "seriösen Anbieter" und Anbiederer beizeiten...
gediegene Zurückhaltung


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Januar 2005)

Mein Daily Dayzitat für heute:
"computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de können ja nur froh sein, wenn man nun nicht mehr den Dialer einsetzt"
(quelle: "dayli's Offenbarungen" im Dialy Center-Forum)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Januar 2005)

Maßnahmen gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch



> 21.12.2004 90090001113, *90090001214*, 90090001222, 90090001223, 90090001226, 90090001227, 90090001228  Dialer Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 28.12.04



Dann wird es wohl nächsten Monat keine neuen Beschwerden mehr geben. Komisch, dass die Nummer abgeschaltet wurde, wo doch immer alles sauber war. Interessant:

RegTP-Datenbank

Das Problem scheint nicht bei den registrierten Dialern gelegen zu haben.


----------



## dotshead (15 Januar 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Maßnahmen gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch
> 
> 
> 
> > 21.12.2004 90090001113, *90090001214*, 90090001222, 90090001223, 90090001226, 90090001227, 90090001228  Dialer Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 28.12.04



Und es fehlt das *.

Bei den mit einem Stern ( * ) markierten Maßnahmen besteht nach Ansicht der Regulierungsbehörde generell keine Zahlungspflicht für den Verbraucher. 

Grüße aus ME

Stephan aka Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Januar 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> nach Ansicht



Die RegTP ist sich über die Rechtsfolgen nicht im Klaren. Da ist es den Geschädigten wohl anzuraten, eine Auskunft der Regulierungsbehörde einzuholen.


----------



## Dino (15 Januar 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> ....Bei den mit einem Stern ( * ) markierten Maßnahmen...


Beachte, dass diese Sternchen NIE bei den Nummernabschaltungen stehen, sondern ausschließlich beim Entzug von Registrierungen.
Bei den Abschaltungen ist eh Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## dotshead (15 Januar 2005)

Danke Dino,

wieder was gelernt. (Ernst gemeint)

Grüße aus ME

Stephan aka Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## dvill (15 Januar 2005)

Das sieht sehr schräg aus.

Die einfachste Erklärung ist, dass sich das System der Mindestanforderungen und vorherigen Registrierungen in der Praxis als untauglich erwiesen hat.

Man sieht, dass es Probleme gibt, kann aber mit den vorhandenen Mitteln nichts dagegen tun.

Andere Erklärungsversuche klemmen.

Wenn der Anbieter selbst auf die weitere Nutzung dieser Nummern verzichten wollte, könnte er es einfach selbst beschließen und fertig. Das würde bei der RegTP nicht vermerkt.

Es heißt aber, die Nummern würden abgeschaltet. Dann muss es wohl Gründe hierfür geben.

Wenn es Gründe gibt, die Nummern abzuschalten, muss es bei den Angeboten und/oder den Wählprogrammen Probleme, Defizite oder "Gründe" geben.

Wenn die Dialer den Mindestanforderungen nicht entsprechen, dann müssten die Registrierungen widerrufen werden. Wenn sie nicht im Widerspruch zu den Mindestanforderungen stehen, aber dennoch problematisch sind, wären die Mindestanforderungen unzureichend.

So sieht es sehr nach einem Schildbürgerstreich aus. Wenn man eine Nummer abschaltet, aber Dialer gleicher Funktionalität mit neuer Nummer lückenlos und für den Anbieter kostenlos registriert werden, hat sich für den Verbraucher exakt nichts verändert.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

SteffenNetz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zum erstem Mal von einem Dialer betroffen und leider trotz
> der intensiven Internet-, einschl. Foren-Benutzung ratlos.
> 
> Mein Fall.
> ...



Hallo Steffen, bin auch betroffen (Dez 05) wollten ein DVD-Cover von Intexus herunterladen. War 44 sec eingeloggt, 28,34 €. Habe nicht so tief gehende Kenntnisse wie Du und kann Deine Fragen leider nicht beantworten.
Ich habe mich bei Intexus beschwert und werde wenn die keinen angemessenen Teilbetrag zurückerstatten, einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten.
NorbertST


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

Viel Spaß, der kostet dann 400 Euro...

FLI


----------



## Smigel (17 Januar 2005)

ahnungsloser Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß, der kostet dann 400 Euro...
> 
> FLI



Schwachsinn, die Kosten richten sich bekanntlich nach dem Streitwert, also könnte das schwierig sein auf die 400 Euronen zu kommen.


----------



## technofreak (18 Januar 2005)

Eine  offizielle  Stellungnahme der Rechtsabteilung von Intexus
 zum Wechsel der Einwahlnummern 
http://www.dirk-hertfelder.de/html/090090001243_geld_fur_nix_.html
(im untereren  Teil der Seite) 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2005)

*intexus Berlin*

hallo alle,
bin am 03.02.2005 in beste gesellschaft reingerutscht.
Für 3,5 Minuten 25 € und für 24 Sekunden wieder 25 € weg, ohne was getan zu haben. Nach der Telekom, eine ganz legale Sache, weil Dialer Intexus in Berlin registriert ist. Hier die Dialer-Nummer: 090090001613 und sogar die Adresse: Intexus GmbH, in:
Scharnweberstr. 69
12587 Berlin 
Inhaltverantwortlicher: ......
Tel: 01805468398
Grus, Equis

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2005)

etwas wenig,  um dazu was zu sagen
RegTP Abfrage 
unter der Nummer "verbergen"  sich  5103 Dialer....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2005)

*intexus-Abzocke*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

der Posten Nummer 13 meiner o.g. T-Com Rechnung (Feb. 2005) i.H.v. EUR 59,90 soll angeblich durch Zugriff meinerseits auf die Nummer 090090001243 entstanden sein. Der einzige Vorgang, der mir in diesem Zusammenhang erklärlich wäre, ist, daß ich zum Herunterladen eines Liedtextes einen dabei plötzlich auftauchenden Dialer namens "Radiovox" mehrmals WEGGEKLICKT, d.h. NICHT mit ok bestätigt habe.

Dennoch besitzen Sie die Frechheit, mir für eine NICHT ERBRACHTE DIENSTLEISTUNG EUR 60,-- in Rechnung zu stellen.

Bitte nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis, daß ich gegen Ihr UNLAUTERES GESCHÄFTSGEBAREN bei der Regulierungsbehörde Beschwerde einlegen werde und gerichtlich gegen Sie vorgehen werde., damit Ihnen ENDLÍCH DIE LIZENZ ENTZOGEN und diese BAUERNFÄNGEREI, die sie hier betreiben wollen, ein für alle Mal unterbunden wird. Ferner werde ich die Angelegenheit meinem Rechtsanwalt übergeben. Einschlägige Internetforen belegen, daß ich nicht der einzige Geschädigte zu sein scheine.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxx

Soweit der Auszug meiner Email an Intexus...

Die Telekom hat mir inzwischen "halbe/halbe" angeboten - anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige genervte Kunde...welcher Weg ist der geeignetste, solchen Bauernfängern das Handwerk zu legen?

Gut scheint mir der Beweis des ersten Anscheins zu sein, daß es Intexus schwerfallen wird, nachzuweisen, welche Art von Leistung in wenigen Sekunden erbracht worden sein soll, die die Abrechnung von z.B. EUR 60,-- rechtfertigt...

"Gerade der erste der beiden geschilderten Fälle spricht deutlich dafür, dass die zugrundlegende Verbindung "betrügerisch" über einen Dauer hergestellt wurde, denn unter Berücksichtigung eines Zeitraums von mindestens 23 Sekunden, die der Leistungsnutzer benötigt, um das ihm gemachte Angebot wahrzunehmen, die Entgeltlichkeit der angebotenen Leistung zu registrieren und sich sodann für die Inanspruchnahme zu entscheiden, verbleibt für die eigentliche Erbringung der Leistung ein Zeitraum von l bis max. 2 Sekunden und das Gericht vermag sich keine zeitlich so kurze Leistung vorzustellen, die Gegenstand seines Vertrags sein könnte mit einer vereinbarten Vergütung von 21,55 Euro."

Aus: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agwuerzburg290404.htm


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2005)

*Intexus Betrug*

Hallo, ich entdecke gerade auf meiner Telekom Rechnung für 12 Sek. einen Preis von 25,8190 €. Habe diese Nr. nie bewusst gewählt 090090001613. Was kann/soll ich denn jetzt machen ?? In 12 Sek kann man doch sowieso keine sinnvollen Dinge tun! Kennt Jemand diese Nr. ?? Wer ist dahinter -außer Intexus.
Wer ist jetzt Ansprechpartner ? Telekom oder Intexus ?
MFG
Martin


----------



## dvill (18 März 2005)

Allgemein hilft der Blick in den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2005)

*INTEXUS GmbH*

Hallo Brüder,
meine Telekomrechnung vom 07.03.2005 weist eine Position auf, die ich mir nicht erklären konnte:  -PRS = 51,64 Euro
Meine Nachfragen bei der Telekom haben ergeben, daß es sich um eine Seite von INTEXUS handelt.
Ich habe Widerspruch bei der Telekom und bei INTEXUS eingelegt.
Ich bin nicht bereit, diesen Betrag zu zahlen, denn ich kann mich nicht erinnern, diese Seite benutzt zu haben!
Telekom informierte mich, daß ich angeblich die Seite mit der Rufnummer 090090001613 genutzt hätte und zwar 1 x 2 Minuten und 19 sekunden und danach gleich nochmal für 17 sekunden, und das für 51,64 Euro!
Wer oder was kostet für nicht mal 3 Minuten fast 52 Euro?
Wer macht denn sowas?
INTEXUS informierte mich, daß die Seite RADIOFOX heißt.
Wer oder was ist das?

Habe bei der Telekom eine Sperre installieren lassen, gegen solche Nummern.

Ihr seid nicht allein.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 April 2005)

*Re: INTEXUS GmbH*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bei der Telekom eine Sperre installieren lassen, gegen solche Nummern.


Wann , vor oder nach der Einwahl? 
Das dürfte der besagte Dialer sein
RegtP
Einwahlnummer stimmt überein 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 April 2005)

Warum fällt mir dazu dieses Interview ein?
http://www.affiliates.de/affiliate-valueradio.htm

google mal nach "radiof*" und "cupri" und wende Dich evtl. an den Anbieter. Bei der kurzen Zeit war die Nutzung des mp3-Dienstes nicht möglich. Parallel dazu erste Hilfe, klar...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161
Danke, kann mir das nie merken


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2005)

*Auch 4*Intexus auf der Rechnung*

Hallo,

meine Eltern hats auch erwischt 2* 090090001613 und 2*090090001621 ( jeweils ~29€ ). Ich komme allerdings erst am Wochenende an den Rechner. Dort wird zum surfen Firefox verwendet. Meine Mutter sagt sie hätte nichts bestätigt oder heruntergeladen.
Die Verbindungsdauer war jeweils nur einige Sekunden.

Auf was sollte ich achten, wenn ich mir den Rechner anschaue?

viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2005)

Zuerst mal auf den Bildschirm wegen neuer Symbole. Wenn dort nichts ist, im Papierkorb schnüffeln und dann noch etwas tiefer im Explorer suchen (C:\WINDOWS) - vergleiche die Einwahldaten mit gespeicherten Dateien nach dem Datum, insbesondere die ersten. Genauso gibt es Einträge in den Temporary Internet Files, am selben Tag.
Wenn Du den "Schädling" findest, dann führe ihn mit gezogenem Telefonstecker aus und lass´ dabei Deine Eltern mit zuschaun, damit Ihr die Einwahl gemeinsam nachvollziehen könnt. Sollte der Dialer mit der eingebauten Uninstall-Routine gelöscht worden sein, dann sind auch die Icon und die *.exe weg.


----------



## Cypher (8 April 2005)

Hi,

hab mir den Rechner angeschaut. Und zwei Dialer gefunden. Sind beide registriert. Einmal http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1674516
und der andere http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1666426

Meine Mutter hat wohl auch OK eingetippt, ich hab ihr 100mal gesagt niemals OK einzutippen egal was dort steht. Sie hat gedacht es würde nichts kosten. Auf der ersten Seite wo man OK eintippen muss steht auch kein Preis, allerdings wird beim Starten des Dialers nochmal das OK abgefragt. Dort steht dann auch der Preis ( hellgrau auf weiß ).

Aber so wies aussieht wird meine Mutter wohl nicht ums bezahlen kommen. 
Oder gibts noch eine ander Möglichkeit, da die beiden Nummern innerhalb weniger Minuten immer nur für ein paar Sekunden eingewählt waren und dafür jeweils 30€ ohne Gegenleistung fällig sein sollen.?

Auf der einen Seite wird mittlerweile über eine Handynummer abgerechnet  ( Zugang 4,98€ ) Auf der zweiten Seite immer noch über einen Dialer jetzt aber für 2€ die Minute.

viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Reducal (8 April 2005)

Siehe PN!


----------



## dvill (9 April 2005)

Cypher schrieb:
			
		

> Und zwei Dialer gefunden. Sind beide registriert.


Die Registrierung ist kein Qualitätsmerkmal. Sie sagt nichts aus, außer dass der Antrag zur Registrierung gestellt wurde.

Die RegTP greift nur bei gravierenden Defiziten zur Entregistrierung. Weniger greifbare Mängel wie Schriften mit schlechtem Kontrast nimmt die RegTP zum Anlass, die nach Selbstauskunft seriösen Geschäftsleute zu drängen, den Dialer nicht weiter einzusetzen.

Der beste Einstieg in die Thematik ist der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Weiter gibt es viele Urteile unter "Recht und Gesetz".

Speziell mit kurzen Verbindungszeiten beschäftigte sich das AG Würzburg. Da gibt es auch noch mehr.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2005)

*Stand der Dinge?*

Hallo,
bin auch ein "Intexus-Opfer". Mich würde mal interessieren was sich so bei den anderen in der Zwischenzeit ergeben hat. Seid ihr irgendwie weitergekommen oder streitet ihr noch mit Intexus/Telekom?
Ich bin gerade in der "Widerspruchsphase" und erwarte die Antwort von Intexus, kann mir ja denken was da drinsteht. Wie ging es bei euch weiter? Habt ihr nen Anwalt eingeschaltet/Anzeige erstattet oder gezahlt?
Vielen Dank für eure Antwort!

W.


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2005)

*Intexus hat zugeschlagen*

Meine Tochter hat wohl irgendwo "ok" gedrückt. Jetzt muss ich 60 Euro an die Telekom löhnen. Im EVN habe ich die Ziel-Nr. 090090001621 gefunden. Einmal 2 Min. und einmal 1 Min.! Von der regtk (im Internet) hab ich nur erfahren, dass dahinter 5329 Intexus-Dialer versteckt sind. Da meine Tochter sehr ungeduldig ist, hat Sie vermutlich die Verbindung (normales Modem!) gar nicht abgewartet und wieder weiter geklickt. Was tun???   
Dummerweise mache ich öfter mal ne gründliche PC-Wartung. Kann mich aber erinnern vor ca. 1 Monat mal ein Liebesbriefe-Ikon und -Programm, für die ich keine Deinstallation finden konnte, einfach in den Papierkorb geworfen zu haben. War wohl ein Fehler, oder ...
MfG D.Opfer


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2005)

*Re: Stand der Dinge?*



			
				W. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gerade in der "Widerspruchsphase" und erwarte die Antwort von Intexus, kann mir ja denken was da drinsteht.
> W.



Muss man den Widerspruch nicht an die Telekom richten? Würde mich interessieren, was Intexus antwortet, wenn sie denn antworten. Wie lange wartest du denn schon? Bei mir heisst der Betreiber des Angebots Oellerich & Spurk. Hat es Sinn den anzuschreiben? Ist der bekannt? Intexus ist ja "nur" der Softwarehersteller.   
MfG D.Opfer


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2005)

Schon mal was von google gehört? Gib mal "Oe*** & Sp***" ein oder "oelspur waldgassen". Eine ihrer Seiten heisst, frei übersetzt, Beschissansporn


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal was von google gehört? Gib mal "Oe*** & Sp***" ein oder "oelspur waldgassen". Eine ihrer Seiten heisst, frei übersetzt, Beschissansporn



Da hab ich 8020 Ergebnisse bekommen!!!   
Nicht schlecht. Scheinen sehr "bekannte" Leute zu sein.
Bei "oelspur waldgassen" gibt's nix, bei "oelspur wadgassen" immerhin 7.
Da hab ich jetzt aber was zu lesen. Danke.
MfG D.Opfer


----------



## Captain Picard (29 April 2005)

@ D.Opfer
 möglicherweise handelt es sich  um diesen oder einen "baugleichen" Dialer 
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1680617
"Begünstigter",  Nummer  und "Randbedingungen" stimmen 

es kann aber auch eine andere "Variante" sein mit 
 unterschiedlichem Layout und unterschiedlichen Preisen,  die  oft  in 
 unterschiedlichen  Abständen "ausgewechselt"  werden...
unter  090090001621  sind  ca 35 Dialer dieses Namens registriert

falls du dich anmeldest,  kann  ich dir per PN einige URLs  nennen, von der  obige    Dialer  installiert wird


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2005)

Danke Captain für die Hinweise. 

Ich habe inzwischen auf meinem PC doch noch Spuren des Dialers gefunden. Outpost Personal Firewall blockierte die Anwendung "Liebesbriefe[LBI-10046,1].exe". Die Suche nach "LBI-10046,1" brachte beim googeln nur 1 Ergebnis: w**.liebesb***fe.**/lay0/?pid=lbi-10046&dl=install&dc=1". Das führte mich zur Startseite der gleichnamigen [...]seite. Was kann man damit weiter anfangen? Kann ich jetzt den Dialer identifizieren? Seine Registrierung prüfen?   

Im Partnerprogramm dieser Seite fand ich unter "Verdienst" Folgendes: 
" Bei der Drop Charge Abrechnungsform wird dem Kunde ein Pauschalbetrag von 29,95 € ab der ersten Sekunde berechnet! Diese Abrechnungsmethode ist in der Hinsicht sinnvoll, daß auch bei kurzen Einwahlen von 0-5 Minuten ein Betrag von 29,95 € berrechnet wird."
Ein eindeutiger Hinweis darauf, dass es Oel-spur/Intexus/Meanpain und Konsorten nicht um's Anbieten von "contents" sondern nur um's rücksichtslose Ausnehmen Unvorsichtiger geht. Diese [edit] sind die Feinde des Internets.

Gruß D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Geld kann man ergaunern, Achtung muss man sich erarbeiten. 

„Die Zeit der Dialer-Abzocke geht zu Ende...."

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert,
URL gelöscht, siehe NUB  modaction _


----------



## stieglitz (3 Mai 2005)

D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Diese [edit] sind die Feinde des Internets.


JA!!
Und haben mit ihrer Methode gleichzeitig einen unerwünschten Selbstmord begangen.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2005)

*hähähähähä*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Und haben mit ihrer Methode gleichzeitig einen unerwünschten Selbstmord begangen.



Wieso "unerwünscht"?   
Ich bedauere das in keinster Weise! Im Gegenteil, ich habe mich sehr darüber gefreut!


----------



## stieglitz (4 Mai 2005)

*Re: hähähähähä*



			
				D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unerwünscht für die Dialerbranche selbstverständlich!


----------



## D.Opfer (6 Mai 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> falls du dich anmeldest,  kann  ich dir per PN einige URLs  nennen, von der  obige    Dialer  installiert wird



@ Captain Picard
so, ich bin jetzt angemeldet.   



> Ich habe inzwischen auf meinem PC doch noch Spuren des Dialers gefunden. Outpost Personal Firewall blockierte die Anwendung "Liebesbriefe[LBI-10046,1].exe". Die Suche nach "LBI-10046,1" brachte beim googeln nur 1 Ergebnis: w**.liebesb***fe.**/lay0/?pid=lbi-10046&dl=install&dc=1".



Bringt mich das irgendwie weiter? Kann ich jetzt den Dialer identifizieren und seine Registrierung prüfen?   
Ist die unauffällige Preisauszeichnung (090090001621 30 €/Einwahl), wie auf deinem Bild des Dialers zu sehen, denn zulässig?

Gruß D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Geld kann man ergaunern, Achtung muss man sich erarbeiten. 

„Die Zeit der Dialer-Abzocke geht zu Ende...."


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2005)

D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich jetzt den Dialer identifizieren und seine Registrierung prüfen ... 090090001621 ...


Nimm mal den Link hier: http://dialer.regtp.de/Default.aspx


----------



## D.Opfer (6 Mai 2005)

Da komm ich dann zu einer Liste mit 5329 Dialern, die sich unter dieser Nummer verbergen. Ist das Programm „Liebesbriefe[LBI-10046,1].exe“ ein bestimmter Dialer oder gibt’s dazu wieder mehrere Versionen? Wie komme ich an den Hash-Wert ran, den ich anscheinend ermitteln muss? Ich weiss nur, dass es bei der reg.tk dafür ein Ermittlungs-Programm gibt. Aber ich hab doch den Dialer schon gelöscht und weiß nur mehr den Namen des Programms das auf meinem PC war. Was kann ich dann mit dem Hash-Wert machen?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2005)

*FA. Intexus GmbH Berlin*

Ich bin auch betroffen, habe aber noch nicht mal etwas bestätigt, geschweige denn OK gedrückt, wurde aber voll abkassiert. Ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich zahlen werde (wofür überhaupt?), aber ich werde folgendes tun und das sollte jeder machen, denn nur so kann man sich anscheinend wehren indem man sich zusammentut und diese Unverschämtheiten der RegTP mitteilt damit die wissen, welche als äusserst unseriös gelten und nur auf Abzocke aus sind.

Alle von einem Dialer Betroffenen (nicht nur die 090090001214) können der RegTP das mitteilen.

Hier der direkte Link zum RegTP-Formblatt. Nach dem Download kann das Formblatt offline am Bildschirm ausgefüllt und ausgedruckt werden:

http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/conten...

RegTP, Nördeltstr. 5, 59872 Meschede
Tel.: (02 91) 99 55-2 06
Fax: (02 91) 99 55-1 81
E-Mail: [E-Mail-Adresse entfernt]


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2005)

*Hat mich jetzt auch erwischt*

 Hatte bis letzten Monat die Sperre drin. durch Wechsel zum XXL-Tarif wurde sie jedoch herausgenommen. toll, 40 sec. und 26,00Euro. Ist mir nicht bewußt, diesen Service benutzt zu haben.


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2005)

*Re: Hat mich jetzt auch erwischt*



			
				Ghost99 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte bis letzten Monat die Sperre drin.


Der Fehler liegt dann aber bei Deinem Netzbetreiber - weise den mal heftig darauf hin! Der Tarifwechsel hat nichts mit einem Rückzug erteilter Sperraufträge zu tun - der Netzbetreiber irrt, wenn er davon ausgeht, dass der Tarifwechsel gleichsam dem Ausganszustand für einen Neuvertrrag zu bewerten ist.

Leider passiert das öfter, dass beim Tarifwechsel von den Nutzern angenommen wird, dass die zuvor eingerichteten Sperren übernommen werden. Das werden sie üblicher Weise auch, doch manchmal klappt das eben nicht! Derartige Schäden werden vom Netzbetreiber (vornehmlich der T-Com) dann auch übernommen, soll heißen - nachhaken lohnt sich!


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=62248#62248 schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous-Andy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na also, geht doch.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2005)

*Betrug bei 090090001621*

ich habe heute meine Telefon Rechnung erhalten und angeblich sollte ich knapp 5 Minuten auf eine Seite gewesen sein, dass 30 EUR Kosten soll. Ich habe auch bereits mit der Telekom gesprochen und sie gaben mir die Rufnummer von eine Firme "Interfus GmbH in Berlin", aber leider unter diese Telefonnummer war nur einen AB zu hören.

Ich werde diesen Betrag von meine Telefonrechnung abziehen. Weiß Jemand, was ich auch noch machen muss, damit ich kein böses erwachen erleide?!


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2005)

b&b schrieb:
			
		

> ....angeblich sollte ich knapp 5 Minuten auf eine Seite gewesen sein...


Angeblich zählt allenfalls, was die Seite betrifft, da mit einem Dialer ja (angeblich) auch eine so genannte Wegsurfsperre verbunden ist. Das Du (oder ein anderer, der Zugang zu dem angeschlossenen PC hat) einen kostenpflichtigen Dialer benutzt hast, ist nahezu unstrittig, das geht zumindest aus Deiner Telefonrechung hervor.



			
				b&b schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß Jemand, was ich auch noch machen muss, damit ich kein böses erwachen erleide?!


Die T-Com wird die Rechnungsposition (wahrscheinlich) nicht entlasten, da es sich bei der Nummer um eine handelt, unter der (derzeit) Dialerprogramme ordnungsgemäß registriert sind. Frage doch mal bei Intexus direkt an, unter Benennung der Daten von Deinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis (Deine Telefonnummer, Einwahlzeit und -Dauer).


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das Du (oder ein anderer, der Zugang zu dem angeschlossenen PC hat) einen kostenpflichtigen Dialer benutzt hast, ist nahezu unstrittig, das geht zumindest aus Deiner Telefonrechung hervor.


Was oder wem nützt das jetzt? Ich finde es recht ärgerlich, wenn hier Betroffene ohne Grundlage zu etwas gedrängt werden sollen.

Was strittig oder unstrittig ist, können und wollen wir hier nicht entscheiden. Außerdem würde es eine Rolle spielen, ob es zu einem Vertrag gekommen ist. Dazu wissen wir nichts.

Empfehlenswert ist der Blick in den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Weitere Frage können dann hier gestellt werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Was oder wem nützt das jetzt? Ich finde es recht ärgerlich, wenn hier Betroffene ohne Grundlage zu etwas gedrängt werden sollen.


Vielleicht dem Fragesteller, der anscheinend noch nie mit so einer Sache zu tun hatte? Und was das Drängen betrifft, so erledigt das bereits die T-Com und das wird hier wohl kaum zu verhindern sein.





			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Was strittig oder unstrittig ist, können und wollen wir hier nicht entscheiden. Außerdem würde es eine Rolle spielen, ob es zu einem Vertrag gekommen ist. Dazu wissen wir nichts.


Eben - der Fragesteller wollte Informationen um sich zu orientieren. Wenn er mehr zu seiner Gegenwehr wissen will, so möge er 





			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten


 mal lesen und die Empfehlungen/Erfahrungen daraus später mit zu seinem Anwalt nehmen, falls er selbst nicht in der Lage ist, das Forderungsmanagement über die T-Com abzuwenden.

Dietmar, wir beide wissen, dass die T-Com nicht locker lassen wird und dass es neben der zivilen Auseinandersetzung auch noch den verkürzten Weg über Intexus gibt. Zumindest wüsste der Fragesteller dadurch, mit welchem Projekt er es zu tun hatte und ob Intexus an der Forderung festhält oder ihn aus Kulanz schadlos stellt, wenn gar kein Inhalt konsumiert worden ist (die Einwahl allein auf der Telefonrechnung gibt darüber keine Auskunft).

_Es ist zum einen Schade, dass wir den genauen, einfachen Widerspruchsweg über die Berliner nicht schildern dürfen und zum anderen wir beide hier wohl dauernd zwar eine ähnliche Meinung aber dennoch eine unterschiedliche Ausdrucksweise vertreten._


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juni 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dietmar, wir beide wissen, dass die T-Com nicht locker lassen wird
> und dass es neben der zivilen Auseinandersetzung auch noch den verkürzten Weg über Intexus gibt.


So ein Schwachsinn...

cp


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2005)

Ich versuche, es ganz einfach zu machen.

Das Auftauchen eines Abrechnungspostens auf der Telefonrechnung wird mit einem faktischen Einwahlvorgang verbunden sein. Restrisiken hieran beseitigt das Prüfprotokoll, welches der Verbraucher anfordern kann.

Ob die faktische Einwahl mit einer bewussten Entscheidung des Verbrauchers zu tun hat, wissen wir nicht und das wäre entscheidend. Insofern ist aus einer faktisch unstrittigen Einwahl genau nichts abzuleiten. Es kommt auf Umstände an, die wir im geschilderten Fall nicht kennen.

Entscheidungen müssen Betroffene selbst treffen, aufgrund eigener Überlegungen oder Beratung durch Verbraucherberatungen oder Anwälte.

Es gibt in diesem Forum keinerlei Hinweise, dass eine Anfrage beim Zahlungsanbieter nützlich sein könnte, sondern genau das Gegenteil wurde verkündet.

Ich halte es für rechtlich unzulässig sowie mit den Forumszielen unvereinbar, wenn hier Betroffene zu etwas gedrängt werden, und seien es Kontaktaufnahmen, wobei der Sinn unklar bleibt und die Motivation des Tippgebers.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (15 Juni 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Restrisiken hieran beseitigt das Prüfprotokoll, welches der Verbraucher anfordern kann.


Hierzu ein Muster, das natürlich an den Dialerfall angepaßt werden müßte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=35131#35131
Parallel könnte man auch beim Anbieter des Zahlungsportals Widerspruch erheben.


----------



## D.Opfer (15 Juni 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt in diesem Forum keinerlei Hinweise, dass eine Anfrage beim Zahlungsanbieter nützlich sein könnte, sondern genau das Gegenteil wurde verkündet.



Ich habe mich in einem höflichen Brief an Intexus gewandt. Dies war das Resultat:



> Sehr geehrter Herr D***,
> 
> wir bestätigen den Eingang Ihres Schreibens, in dem Sie Teile Ihrer Telefonrechnung beanstanden.
> Wir sind Ihrem Problem nachgegangen und haben festgestellt, dass Sie sich an dem in Ihrer Rechnung aufgeführten Datum, im kostenpflichtigen Bereich folgender Seite befunden haben:
> ...




Meine Frage, welchen Dienst ich durch die Verbindungen in Anspruch genommen haben soll, wurde beantwortet.
Auf die vorgebrachten Argumente Einwahl durch minderjährige Kinder und keine Leistung in Anspruch genommen (wegen der Kürze der Verbindung nachvollziehbar) wurde überhaupt nicht eingegangen. Auch mein Vorschlag einer Rückerstattung aus Kulanzgründen wurde einfach ignoriert.  :cry: 
Ein enttäuschendes Ergebnis. Scheint sich um Musterschreiben zu handeln, in das schnell ein paar Daten eingeflickt werden. 

D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Mein Vorschlag für das Unwort des Jahres: Mehrwertdienste


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2005)

Das Handelsblatt erinnert aktuell und übersichtlich an ein Urteil des LG Osnabrück, in dem Stellung bezogen wird, wer was nachzuweisen hat.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## D.Opfer (16 Juni 2005)

Nachdem Dr. P*** K*** die Intexus als Unschuldslamm, das lediglich das Zugangstool zur Verfügung stellt, dargestellt hat und mich an den bösen Seitenbetreiber verwiesen hat …



> Wir weisen Sie ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass wir für den Inhalt der oben genannten Seite nicht verantwortlich sind, sondern lediglich das Zugangstool zur Verfügung stellen. … Die Kontaktdaten des Seitenbetreibers erhalten Sie kostenlos auf der Startseite unter Kontakt/Impressum.


 
… habe ich mich an den gewandt, ihm den Fall und auch die Reaktion von Intexus geschildert und ihn aufgefordert, das Geld zurückzuerstatten, insbesondere deshalb, da ja keine Leistung in Anspruch genommen wurde. Nach „nur“ einem Monat und einem Erinnerungsschreiben bekam ich auch eine Antwort:



> Hallo H. ***,
> 
> leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass eine Rückerstattung der Beträge von unserer Seite nicht möglich ist.
> 
> ...



Interessant, oelspur gibt die Verantwortlichkeit an Intexus zurück, da die auch den größeren Teil der Beute bekommen hat. Wer ist denn nun mein Ansprechpartner, wenn ich mein Geld zurück haben will? Gibt es hierzu gerichtliche Entscheidungen?   

D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Mein Vorschlag für das Unwort des Jahres: Mehrwertdienste


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Juni 2005)

D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn nun mein Ansprechpartner...


Intexus!

Hattest Du schon bezahlt? Falls ja, dann über den Klageweg bei Intexus zurück fordern, falls nein, mit der T-Com streiten.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Juni 2005)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Falls ja, dann über den Klageweg bei Intexus zurück fordern,...


Aber Intexus hat nie vom Anschlussinhaber gefordert. Auf der Rechnung sind die Forderungen normalerweise als eigene Forderungen der Telekom ausgewiesen. Damit bleibt sie Ansprechpartner und da diese im Regelfall monatlich wiederkehrende Forderungen hat, gibt es noch andere Alternativen.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2005)

Hallo
Bin auzch INTEXUS Geschädigter
Telekom will 25.86 für 58 sec. Habe Wiederspruch eingelegt.
Promt Post vom Anwalt bekommen.Das Problem ist, dass ich niemals einen Dialer installiert und auch nie mit OK bestätigt habe. deswegen habe ich auch keinen Hash-Wert und in der Rechnung steht leider nur die angewählte Nummer(090090001621), für die ca. 5000 Dialer registriert sind. D.h. ich kann nicht mal überprüfen, ob "mein" dialer zugelassen ist.
Natürlich möchte ich nicht bezahlen, kann mir jemand ein paar tipps geben !?
Danke schön!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2005)

hier gilt ebenfalls:


> Wenn bei einem Dialer dieser Art ein User beschreibt, dass sich der Dialer automatisch eingewählt habe, dann würde das bedeuten, dass der Dialer getürkt war. Denn ein Intexus wählt sich nicht automatisch (= ohne Aktivität des Users) ein...
> (ist jedenfalls mein Erkenntnisstand)
> Möglicherweise wäre eine Kontaktaufnahme mit der Berliner Firma sinnvoll, die verweisen einen dann evtl. an den Inhalteanbieter weiter [Du musst aber mit den gut bekannten Unverschämtheiten dieser Art rechnen] Wenn sich der Dialer automatisch eingewählt haben würde, müsste wohl Intexus nachforschen, ob es Unregelmässigkeiten gegeben haben könnte.
> quelle


(kannst Du Dich, evtl. mit cache/History unterstützt, erinnern, was Du zu dem Zeitpunkt gemacht hast? Hatte jemand anderes Zugriff auf den PC?)

gern empfohlen, viel zu lesen...


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten des Forums. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken und einen Blick reinwerfen.


v.a., da kein Dialer mehr da ist: Das thema "Beweislastproblematik" 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4163

s.a. aktueller Artikel im Handelsblatt

Hier an dieser Stelle kannst Du übrigens gerne genauer berichten, wie das abgelaufen sein soll. Kein ok-Fenster? Nichts eingegeben? Weisst Du denn, was da wo einzugeben gewesen wäre?
"Deine" Nummer wird hier ungefähr seit hier schon behandelt. 090090001621.  

Sorry, klingt etwas misstrauisch - aber an Deine Fähigkeit, zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen, habe ich ja bereits appelliert.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2005)

habe gleiches Problem im März diesen Jahres gehabt. Fand eine log.txt im Verzeichnis C:\ die mich 2x mit entsprechendem Anbieter verband. Habe ebnefalls kein Programm inst. bzw. mit ok irgendetwas ausgelöst. 
Vielleicht hilft es ja


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juni 2005)

ronih schrieb:
			
		

> habe gleiches Problem im März diesen Jahres gehabt. Fand eine log.txt im Verzeichnis C:\ die mich 2x mit entsprechendem Anbieter verband. Habe ebnefalls kein Programm inst. bzw. mit ok irgendetwas ausgelöst.
> Vielleicht hilft es ja


Eine log.txt kann dich nicht verbinden... Was auch immer es war - wenn nicht Du, wie soll dann jemand einen Vertrag mit Dir geschlossen haben? Schreib's halt dem Anbieter, wie's nach deiner Sicht der Dinge war und dass Du leider keine Rechnungen für eine log.txt zu zahlen bereit bist. Wenn die einen anderen Vertragspartner als die log.txt zu haben vorgeben, sollen sie das doch bitte erläutern.

Beitrag enthält Ironie... 
ansonsten drehen wir uns mit diesen postings mit recht wenig Infos irgendwie im Kreis.

Autodialer sind Betrug und sind verboten. Intexusdialer sind *von Haus aus* keine Autodialer...


----------



## D.Opfer (24 Juni 2005)

Inzwischen liegt mir auch eine Antwort der RegTP vor. Da diese Ausführungen den noch von alten Dialern (vor dem Kehraustag 17.06.05) betroffenen Opfern helfen könnten, stelle ich sie hier ein.



> Sehr geehrter Herr D***,
> 
> die zahlreichen Vorteile, die das Internet und neuartige Telefonmehrwertdienste eröffnet haben, besitzen leider auch eine Schattenseite, die sich immer dann zeigt, wenn unseriöse Anbieter mit Tricks und Täuschungen versuchen, davon zu profitieren. Die 0190er und die 0900er Rufnummern sind davon in besonderem Maße betroffen. Bei diesen sogenannten Mehrwertdiensterufnummern werden neben den Telefonverbindungsgebühren auch Dienstleistungen abgerechnet. Für Nutzer ist die schnelle Erreichbarkeit des Dienstes und die bequeme Abrechnung über die Telefonrechnung jedoch nicht nur von Vorteil. Um Verbraucher vor den Tricks und Täuschungen unseriöser Anbieter besser zu schützen gilt seit dem 15.08.2003 das Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er-/0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern (MWD-Gesetz ). Das MWD-Gesetz, das neue Regelungen in das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) einfügt, und die Bedingungen für die Nutzung von 0190er- oder 0900er- Mehrwertdiensterufnummern (Amtsblatt-Verfügung Nr. 54/2003) sowie weitere aktuelle Informationen sind im Internet für Sie abrufbar:
> 
> ...



D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Mein Vorschlag für das Unwort des Jahres: Mehrwertdienste


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2005)

*090090001613*

Hallo zusammen

Ich hatte noch nie ein Dialerproblem und versuche hinter das Problem einer Bekannten zu kommen, die gemäss ihrer Rechnung 2 mal die o.g. Nummer angerufen haben soll, bzw. sich dort eingewählt haben soll, was sie definitiv nicht getan hat - auch sonst niemand, der theoretischen Zugang zum PC hätte - am selben Tag wurde um 17:42:03 für die Zeit von 2min 25 sek und um 17:44:49 für 23 sek angeblich 2mal eingewählt - Kosten jeweils 25,819 Euro -

Was kann man denn da machen?

Die Telekom hat höflich aber bestimmt eine Zurücknahme der Entgeldforderung abgelehnt und auf INTEXUS verwisen.

Mal abgsehen davon, dass die 50 Euro schmerzen, frage ich mich natürlich, wenn das einmal geschehen ist, kann es dann wieder passieren? Wie kann sich meine Bekannte schützen, damit das nicht mehr vorkommt?

Sie hat eine DSL FLat bei der Telekom und bislang keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Kostenpflichtige Seiten wie Erotik und so nutzt sie nie. Auch würde sie niemal ein Einwahlprogramm mit OK bestätigen, da sie viel zu grosse Angst hat - aus Versehen - mal bei einem Erotikanbieter zu gelangen. Ich kenne ihr Surfverhalten und bin 1000% sicher, dass sie sich weder absichtlich noch aus Versehen da eingewählt hat. Wie kann denn sowas zustande kommen?
Die Telekom schreibt ihr, dass ein unbemerktes Zustandekommen von solchen Verbindungen auszuschliessen sei.... aber wie ging es dann?

Vielen Dank für eine sachdienliche Antwort und liebe Grüsse

summertime


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2005)

Summertime, and the living is easy, fish are jumping, and the cotton is high...
Sorry, überkam mich gerade...

Ansonsten: Wir drehen uns im Kreis, heute drehe ich wieder am Intexusrad und lande...
hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=108334#108334

oder besser hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=107768#107768

Es gibt inzwischen belegbare Fälle, dass Dialer manipulierbar sind, aber es wäre unfair der Firma Intexus gegenüber, ihr etwas in dieser Art unterstellen zu wollen...
Wenn jemand sagt, er habe "ok" geklickt, weil er irregeführt worden ist, kriegt er meine Unterstützung - aber bei Aussagen wie "da war nix, nein, nie geklickt" - da bin ich persönlich vorläufig öffentlich zurückhaltender als draussen. Oder so


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2005)

*Re: 090090001613*



			
				summertime schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann sich meine Bekannte schützen, damit das nicht mehr vorkommt?


Sie nutzt DSL, also zusammengefasst ---> keine Telefonverbindung zum Computer zulassen (Stecker raus!) und 0190/0900er Nummern beim Telefonnetzbetreiber (z. B. T-Com) sperren lassen. Letzters ist kostenlos und tut nicht weh, über die Nummer 08003301000. Ansonsten  > HIER < nachlesen!


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juni 2005)

*Re: 090090001613*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> und 0190/0900er Nummern beim Telefonnetzbetreiber (z. B. T-Com) sperren lassen. Letzters ist kostenlos


das stimmt nicht ganz, die feste Nummernsperre ist nicht kostenlos , die kostenlose
 veränderbare kannste in die Tonne treten 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=96396#96396

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (24 Juni 2005)

@Aka-Aka

Warum postest Du ein altes Dialerskin von mir das schon lange nicht mehr aktiv ist ?  Die schwarz/rote Homepage kommt mir gar nicht bekannt vor. Verwendet vielleicht jemand anderer mein altes Dialerskin (wir haben nur die Grafik erstellt nicht den Dialer !) für sein/ ein anderes  Partnerprogramm ?

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> @Aka-Aka
> Warum postest Du ein altes Dialerskin von mir das schon lange nicht mehr aktiv ist ?  Die schwarz/rote Homepage kommt mir gar nicht bekannt vor. Verwendet vielleicht jemand anderer mein altes Dialerskin (wir haben nur die Grafik erstellt nicht den Dialer !) für sein/ ein anderes  Partnerprogramm ?
> DAY


 weil hier die Nummer 090090001613 gepostet wurde und dort solche Dialerskins Verwendung gefunden haben. Nicht noch einmal das Theater, ok?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9792
Das Bild stammt von einem screenvideo vom 22.5.05
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1666133

Nachtrag: Es ging dabei darum, 





> Wenn jemand sagt, er habe "ok" geklickt, weil er irregeführt worden ist, kriegt er meine Unterstützung


 zu untermauern. Der Schmi*dialer war der einzige, den mein Schnipselsucher auf die Schnelle zur erwähnten 090090001613 ausgespuckt hat. Ich weiß, dass ich noch ein paar andere zu dieser Nummer in meinem Archiv habe (hochzeit/Diablo zB), aber da müsste ich Stunden suchen... is mir zu doof...

Noch ein edit: Den fand ich noch, ist etwas fairer...
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1665815


----------



## jupp11 (24 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> NIcht noch einmal das Theater, ok?


immer nach dem Motto mein Name ist Hase, ich nixe  wissen, morgen neues  Baustelle  
 :unbekannt: 

j.


----------



## DAY.DE (24 Juni 2005)

OK alles klar. ISAS hat mein Dialerskin verwendet. - nur gibt es dieses PP nun nicht mehr (P*P*AG)

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2005)

Sogar auf Englisch, aber das Thema hatten wir auch schon... Und für nicht-Insider, ISAS=Die Hauptpersonen dieses Beitrags (man tauscht also schon mal die Werkzeuge aus bei den gemeinsamen Beutezügen)

den hab ich noch
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1666145
(mit dem spacigen layout)

@day: Was interessiert Dich eine Beschwerde zur 090090001613 ? Das Geld hast Du doch schon gekriegt...
Ob Intexusdialer als Autodialer dienen können á la Teleflate - das ist doch eher Berlins Thema???
Ich fand dafür bisher keinen Beleg - und sage das auch hier so.

--> siehe stellvertretend hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=108564#108564

- und damit zurück zum Thema!


----------



## DAY.DE (24 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @day: Was interessiert Dich eine Beschwerde zur 090090001613 ? Das Geld hast Du doch schon gekriegt...



Ja, das Geld habe ich wie gewohnt pünktlich erhalten   
Du hast recht, die Beschwerde interessiert mich nicht, man kann auch ohne Autodialer Geld verdienen  8) 

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> nur gibt es dieses PP nun nicht mehr (P*P*AG)
> DAY


 Sag mal, für wie doof hältst Du die Betroffenen eigentlich? Das interessiert die einen Scheißdreck, welches Partnerprogramm wann eingestellt wird. Der Betrag auf der Telefonrechnung verschwindet nicht dadurch, dass in Büttelborn ein paar Studenten mit 'nem anderen Lasso unterwegs sind!


----------



## DAY.DE (24 Juni 2005)

Ach komm, nicht gleich ausfallend werden. Das war nur eine allgemeine Feststellung das es dieses PP nicht mehr gibt und sonst nichts  :bussi: 

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2005)

> man kann auch ohne Autodialer Geld verdienen


 und man kann auch ohne Autodialer Leute austricksen... Sogar, wie oft genug diskutiert, eigentlich noch besser.
UNd dennoch: Was die Betroffenen da schildern, _ist_ das Verhalten eines Autodialers. Aber komisch schon, dass sie immer reinschneien, posten... und schwupps... nie mehr gesehen. Wenn die nur mal bleiben wollen würden


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Aber komisch schon, dass sie immer reinschneien, posten...
> und schwupps... nie mehr gesehen. Wenn die nur mal bleiben wollen würden


http://branchenportal-deutschland.aus-stade.de/ea6.htm


> agent provocateur=Lockspitzel=Agent provocateur


 :gruebel: 
cp


----------



## D.Opfer (27 Juni 2005)

*erwirtschaftete Einnahmen*



			
				D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> > (oelspur) Wir stellen zwar für dieses Programm den Kontent zur Verfügung, allerdings betreiben wir nicht die Zugangssoftware. Diese wird von der Firma Intexus GmbH zur Verfügung gestellt und der grössere Teil der erwirtschafteten Einnahmen bleibt auch bei dieser Firma.
> 
> 
> 
> Intexus … die auch den größeren Teil der Beute bekommen hat.



Ich bin etwas überrascht, dass hierzu keine Kommentare abgegeben wurden. Eigentlich sollte doch der in Anspruch genommene Inhalt der wertvollere Teil der Dienstleistung sein und nicht die Zugangssoftware. Die Realität, über die sich leider niemand mehr aufregt, ist aber, dass mit großer Raffinesse und Energie ein Zugangstool entwickelt wird, mit dem die Informationssuchenden zum Zugriff auf minderwertigen Schrott (so genannten „Content“) verleitet werden sollen. Ich finde das abartig. :kotz: 


D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Mein Vorschlag für das Unwort des Jahres: Mehrwertdienste


----------



## DAY.DE (27 Juni 2005)

So ganz stimmt das auch nicht was Oelspur gesagt hat. Von den z.B. 29,95 EUR (Brutto) bekommt der Projektinhaber 14,09 EUR (Netto). Diese 14,09 EUR teilt er dann widerum mit dem Webmaster auf, wobei der Webmaster zwischen 60-95% Anteil von diesesn 14,09 EUR bekommt. 

Mainpean/Intexus und die Telekom teilen sich dann (Verhältnis ist mir unbekannt) die Differenz von 14,09 (Netto) und 29,95 (Brutto) auf.

DAY


----------



## D.Opfer (27 Juni 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> So ganz stimmt das auch nicht was Oelspur gesagt hat. Von den z.B. 29,95 EUR (Brutto) bekommt der Projektinhaber 14,09 EUR (Netto). Diese 14,09 EUR teilt er dann widerum mit dem Webmaster auf, wobei der Webmaster zwischen 60-95% Anteil von diesesn 14,09 EUR bekommt.



Dass der Webmaster soviel bekommt, überrascht mich aber. Ich hätte gedacht, dass der viel weniger erhält. 

@Day: Danke für die Info!  :wave:


----------



## DAY.DE (27 Juni 2005)

Das wird wahrscheinlich auch der Grund sein, warum viele Suchmaschinen-Optimierer auf das "Dialer-Pferd" aufgesprungen sind, denn bei anderen None-Dialer-Partnerprogrammen bekommt man meist nur zwischen 3-10% an Provision. Beim Handy-Pay-ABO ist die Provisonsstruktur aber nach wie vor wie beim Dialer, auch ist die Aufteilung der Auszahlung an den Projektinhaber ähnlich wie beim Dialer.

Der Projektinhaber macht seine Umsätze durch die Masse an Webmastern. Somit ist es auch logisch, daß wenn die Umsätze zurückgehen dem Projektinhaber dann fast nichts mehr übrig bleibt und das auch der Grund sein wird, warum es kaum mehr Dialer-Partnerprogramme gibt.

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2005)

also genau genommen kann ich meiner Bekannten ja nur raten, dass sie den PC wegwirft und das Telefon gleich hinterher und sich fortan nur noch mit Rauchzeichen verständigt  :bigcry: 

oder wie soll ich das verstehen, dass sie den Stecker rausziehen soll??? schliesslich hat man ja unter anderem DSL, um neben dem Internet telefonisch erreichbar zu bleiben...sorry, ich bin nicht so in der Materie wie ihr ....  mag auch sein, dass der Satz "sie hat nicht OK geklickt" bei manchen ein müdes Lächeln hervorruft - aber Fakt ist, dass es stimmt --- warum sollte ich mir sonst die Mühe machen dem auf den Grund zu gehen...

Einwahlprogramme sind ihr ja auch durchaus bekannt, dass viel Missbrauch betrieben wird liegt auf der Hand, eben drum sucht man ja nach Wegen sich gegen NICHT GEWOLLTE Dialer zu schützen, OHNE gleich auf alles verzichten zu müssen.... man kann doch kriminelle Energie (oder was ist es sonst?) nicht einfach ignorieren und den Stecker ziehen... langfristig ist damit doch keinem geholfen, ausser denen, die weiterhin ahnungslosen Leuten Kohle abzocken....

wünsche euch einen sonnigen Tag  0 
 8) summertime 8) .... and the living is easy.... (ja, mein Nick hat seinen Ursprung bei Gershwin....)


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juni 2005)

summertime schrieb:
			
		

> oder wie soll ich das verstehen, dass sie den Stecker rausziehen soll??? schliesslich hat man ja unter anderem DSL, um neben dem Internet telefonisch erreichbar zu bleiben...


Stecker rausziehen bezieht sich nur auf die Analog- oder ISDN-Verbindung zum PC.
Hinweise wie man sich schützen kann:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2543
Auch und gerade mit den neuen Bestimmungen sollte man diese Ratschläge beherzigen
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=265

cp


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2005)

danke für die links.... da steht ja nun mal ne menge umsetzbares drin... werde mich wohl mal an die Telefonanlage und den Router setzen und das alles mal checken bei der Dame... dabei ist doch Badewetter   

thx für die infos
 8) summertime  8) 

nur noch ne Frage am Rande, subjektive Antworten erwünscht - macht es Sinn sich mal an Intexus zu wenden -- das haben ja nun wohl schon einige getan... aber hatte da mal irgendwer so etwas wie einen (Teil) Erfolg?


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juni 2005)

summertime schrieb:
			
		

> macht es Sinn sich mal an Intexus zu wenden -- das haben ja nun
> wohl schon einige getan... aber hatte da mal irgendwer so etwas wie einen (Teil) Erfolg?


Gute Frage , nächste Frage , soweit mir bekannt,  hat sich hier noch nie jemand mit einer  "Erfolgsmeldung" 
geräuspert....

cp


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> summertime schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine Erfolgsmeldung nicht aber immerhin eine Antwort hatte D.Opfer bekommen (hier nachzulesen). Immerhin bekam er mitgeteilt, über welches Projekt die Anwendung lief - mit so einer Antwort könntest Du tiefer bei Deiner Bekannten oder besser in deren Temporary Internet Files nach weiteren Details über den Hergang des Phänomens suchen.
Diese Antwort von Intexus war sicher nicht befriedigend, zumal Intexus auf den Inhalteanbieter verwies. Mit einem weiteren Schreiben an den Inhalteanbieter gab dieser den Ball über D.Opfer wieder an Intexus zurück.

Zugegeben, ein blödes Spiel. Intexus hat die Möglichkeit zu prüfen, ob zumindest eine Einwahl des Dialers zu den Technologien ihrers Hauses und somit zum Inhalt erfolgt ist oder ob die Verbindung (aus welchem Grund auch immer) bereits vorher abgebrochen wurde. In letzteren Fall stünde zwar der Rechnungsbetrag auf der Telefonrechnung, jedoch Intexus könnte ihn nicht an den Inhalteanbieter weiter reichen und müsste ihn somit zurück geben (oder den Telefonendkunden anderweitig entlasten). Allerdings scheinen dies nur verschwindend geringe Einzelfälle zu sein, so dass kaum jemand Intexus bei dieser Möglichkeit eines "Abrechnungsfehlers" überraschen konnte. CP da wirklich Recht - dahingehend hat sich hier im Forum noch niemand geräuspert. Intexus hält mMn an den Forderungen fest und sei es nur für wenige Sekunden Inhaltenutzung, die (streng betrachtet) gar keine gewesen sein kann.


----------

